# Before Tea/Evening Meal



## MikeyBikey (Aug 11, 2022)

I thought it would be interesting to see how people's day had gone before they have tea/evening meal.

I will go first. The heat seems to be affecting me. I had hoped for 7+ or - 1 but got a naughty 10.9 so injected and waiting an hour. These dinosaur insulins take a while to kick in. This is where a Libre would be useful!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 12, 2022)

Bumping up!


----------



## Jenny65 (Aug 12, 2022)

I had a 9, despite having eaten very well, loads of veg and low carb, and an hours brisk walk (in the heat, not sure if thats a positive or not) I had an omlete for tea with veg afterwards so wonder what my level will be like in a couple of hours.

I also dont take any medication or insulin so just relying on diet to see if it makes a difference, if not I will be prescribed metformin in December.

Great idea for a thread, its like the other half of the waking thread


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 12, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> I had a 9, despite having eaten very well, loads of veg and low carb, and an hours brisk walk (in the heat, not sure if thats a positive or not) I had an omlete for tea with veg afterwards so wonder what my level will be like in a couple of hours.
> 
> I also dont take any medication or insulin so just relying on diet to see if it makes a difference, if not I will be prescribed metformin in December.
> 
> Great idea for a thread, its like the other half of the waking thread



That was the idea.  Thanks for replying Jenny!


----------



## Robin (Aug 12, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> That was the idea.  Thanks for replying Jenny!


I nearly replied yesterday, but I decided my afternoon had been a bit of an anomaly. But then I’ve done the same today! I was reckless enough to go out both days and do about 20 minutes gardening mid afternoon, which was enough to send my levels plummeting in the heat, so I ended up at 5.2 and 4.9 respectively before evening meal. Yesterday I needed a sneaky jaffa cake mid afternoon to keep levels up. That’s not typical, I’m normally between 6 and 7.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 12, 2022)

I have just had my evening meal and I am now hypo.
I was a nice 6.5 before the meal, and had reduced my pre bolus timing (a necessary adjustment in this heat), however  it is so hot that found it difficult to eat the whole meal I had bolused for.  Now nibbling my way through some grapes which are usually a no go for me, but this is a time with a minor hypo I can enjoy that glucose burst.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 13, 2022)

Updating before I do my morning one in a few hours.  Wednesday was 8.0 but yesterday was 9.8. Yesterday's was worse as I got delayed at lunchtime ans went hypo (3.3) so treated and re-treated twice  probably overdoing it!  ☹️


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 13, 2022)

I was 5.0 at 4pm


----------



## Jenny65 (Aug 13, 2022)

6.3 for me thats 2 hours after eating too, I am really pleased as I have eaten my food for the day so tomorrow I am hoping I may be even under 6 for my waking level, I really want to beat this horrible thing, if possible without medication.  The only difference is im drinking a lot of water now, when before I had to remind myself to eat.  Hope you have all had a good day 

my meter even gave me a smiley face


----------



## Robin (Aug 13, 2022)

4.8 when I tested just before eating. I’m not normally so low, it’s the heat!


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 13, 2022)

10.4 before and a consequent delay to the evening meal. I had underestimated the carbs at a late lunch and was a bit surprised.  Then a curry so expected a bit of chaos until I go to bed.  I think the heat has helped a bit so now 7.4 which is a lot better than I expected.


----------



## Jenny65 (Aug 13, 2022)

SB2015 said:


> 10.4 before and a consequent delay to the evening meal. I had underestimated the carbs at a late lunch and was a bit surprised.  Then a curry so expected a bit of chaos until I go to bed.  I think the heat has helped a bit so now 7.4 which is a lot better than I expected.


Hi @SB2015 does heat lower glucose levels, for some reason I thought it would raise them due to higher concentration/dehydration.  I am still learning about what makes it fluctuate though and noticed a few others with low readings attributing it to the heat.


----------



## Wannie (Aug 13, 2022)

5.1 before eating tonight


----------



## Robin (Aug 13, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Hi @SB2015 does heat lower glucose levels, for some reason I thought it would raise them due to higher concentration/dehydration.  I am still learning about what makes it fluctuate though and noticed a few others with low readings attributing it to the heat.


It can vary either way. Glucose monitors have some clever inbuilt intelligence that overcomes the variation in blood concentration. (I think it compares the blood glucose to something that remains constant in the blood). The only thing I find is affected is a Libre sensor, where it’s measuring interstitial fluid, and that seems susceptible to dehydration.
 I find my levels are raised in hot weather if my body’s just generally stressed by the heat, the liver compensating, I assume, but if I go out and do something active, my levels plummet, and quite quickly.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 13, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Hi @SB2015 does heat lower glucose levels, for some reason I thought it would raise them due to higher concentration/dehydration.  I am still learning about what makes it fluctuate though and noticed a few others with low readings attributing it to the heat.


Things vary for different people.  I find that I have had far more hypos in this heat.  I have also needed to reduce boluses.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 14, 2022)

4.2 for me today. Happy enough with that but I had a couple of jelly beans (about 4g carbs) to stop any further drop whilst I cooked. Didn't bolus as meal was relatively low carb (spicy ratatouille.... to use up courgette glut...with chorizo, green beans and cheese coleslaw. Would normally have injected 2-3 units for it but levels had been dropping all day so thought I would get away with it.... I had to inject them later when my BG hit 10.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 14, 2022)

SB2015 said:


> Things vary for different people.  I find that I have had far more hypos in this heat.  I have also needed to reduce boluses.



Mine tend to go up and I have always put it down to your body not burning energy to keep you warm.  I did go hypo in a chilly air-conditioned room on Friday which sort of seems right.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 14, 2022)

And a late update,  7.2 before a small late meal.  No appetite in heat!


----------



## Wannie (Aug 14, 2022)

6.1 this evening


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 14, 2022)

8.2 for me today.  No appetite for anything bar liquids as I am very hot and perspiring profusely!


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 14, 2022)

BG 5.1


----------



## Robin (Aug 14, 2022)

4.2 and falling, my fault, I was in the 4s after a 20 minute enthusiastic burst of gardening earlier, because the sun went in temporarily, so I had a full sugar drink, then started rising swiftly, so thought, oops, overdid it, and whacked in a couple of units of insulin, so then of course I dropped again! Just made it to mealtime without dipping into the red. Please may it cool down soon? (and rain, preferably)


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 14, 2022)

4.3 at 5pm but gone into orbit since then. Currently 11.7 and waiting for a hefty correction to bring it down. My daytime Levemir seems to be releasing quicker during the heat of the day and then running out in the evening. I have upped my night time basal by 2 units as well as a whopping 4 unit correction with Fiasp as I needed 3 stacked corrections last night to deal with a similar rise. Off out for a walk in the cool of the evening and hope that will help too.


----------



## Wannie (Aug 15, 2022)

Good evening, reading before eating tonight 5.6


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 15, 2022)

Bad one for me 11.2.  I am sure a CGM would help out here and maybe hpdtop me over treating hypos!  ☹️


----------



## Robin (Aug 15, 2022)

5.3 before eating, but I should know better than to eat a risotto without prebolusing, so I shot up to 11.2 afterwards. now at 9.2. so will probably be in the 7s by bedtime, which is where I like to be.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 15, 2022)

Looking back it was a 5.8 for me - though it was rising at the time!

Worked well this evening though, topped out at 8.1


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 15, 2022)

Tonight its a 5.1


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 15, 2022)

5.4 for me but that was after coming down from a 16.4 early evening due to a very delicious afternoon cream scone and into a couple of hypos before nicely levelling out in time for my evening meal of chilli with coleslaw and salad which I have just eaten and I didn't bolus for, so heading out for some exercise (brisk walk) to set me up for bed.


----------



## Wannie (Aug 16, 2022)

Good evening everyone on this much cooler and wetter evening. 6.5 for me this evening, 2 hours after Strawberries and Greek yoghurt, which I couldn't resist and did enjoy.


----------



## Robin (Aug 16, 2022)

6.7 before eating, but just had Pizza, so anything could happen from now!


----------



## Jenny65 (Aug 16, 2022)

5.1 for me and my meter has given me another smiley face, I did a little chart of todays levels (bored I guess


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 16, 2022)

Well it's a 4.6 for me. A tad lower than usual. Might be the extra exercise I put in


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 17, 2022)

Quite pleased with a 7.2 yesterday evening.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 17, 2022)

5 on the nose today!    A rounded HS!


----------



## Wannie (Aug 17, 2022)

5.6 for me, no strawberries and yogurt mid afternoon today


----------



## Robin (Aug 17, 2022)

5.8 here, had a sneaky jaffa cake to rescue me from the 4s mid afternoon.


----------



## Jenny65 (Aug 18, 2022)

Forgot to do this last night, it was 6.1 which is higher than I expected but still OK.  Weigh is falling off which I am happy about, I wont update my signature until the end of the month but it looks like im losing 3 pounds a week which I am really happy about.  I have increased my walking to 15000 steps a day and a further reduction in carbs so allow myself 80g a day instead of 100g and have increased my vegetables, ensuring a lot of leafy greens as I am almost vegetarian now as I have become a little squeamish eating meat (both my parents and sister were vegetarians, my sister and niece are now vegans.  I was the only meat eater in the family for a long time, but only ate chicken and gammon, sometimes beef but mainly I ate cheese, eggs etc (hence the high cholesterol)  My son asked me what a typical lunch would have been for me pre-diabetes as we munched our low carb healthy salads together (he also had a fatty liver but by working out 6 days a week and losing 5 stone he as gone to 15% body fat and the metabolic age of a 24 year old - he is 33)   Anyway, I stopped chewing on my lettuce and said "well it would have been 2 rounds of full fat cheddar cheese, tomato and salad cream sandwiches on thick crusty white bread, a packet of crisps and a coke zero".   Listening to myself I realise how I came to be where I am now.  

I have discovered healthy low fat, low carb vegetarian food now so not relying on cheese anymore, I need to discuss this at the lipid clinic (on an 8 month waiting list) as I want to avoid statins if possible but with a total level of over 9 it may not be possible, I have given up smoking though and with giving up cheese and high fat foods it may be that I have managed to reduce it somewhat to a more normal all be it still high level.


Sorry waffling here, hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 18, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Forgot to do this last night, it was 6.1 which is higher than I expected but still OK.  Weigh is falling off which I am happy about, I wont update my signature until the end of the month but it looks like im losing 3 pounds a week which I am really happy about.  I have increased my walking to 15000 steps a day and a further reduction in carbs so allow myself 80g a day instead of 100g and have increased my vegetables, ensuring a lot of leafy greens as I am almost vegetarian now as I have become a little squeamish eating meat (both my parents and sister were vegetarians, my sister and niece are now vegans.  I was the only meat eater in the family for a long time, but only ate chicken and gammon, sometimes beef but mainly I ate cheese, eggs etc (hence the high cholesterol)  My son asked me what a typical lunch would have been for me pre-diabetes as we munched our low carb healthy salads together (he also had a fatty liver but by working out 6 days a week and losing 5 stone he as gone to 15% body fat and the metabolic age of a 24 year old - he is 33)   Anyway, I stopped chewing on my lettuce and said "well it would have been 2 rounds of full fat cheddar cheese, tomato and salad cream sandwiches on thick crusty white bread, a packet of crisps and a coke zero".   Listening to myself I realise how I came to be where I am now.
> 
> I have discovered healthy low fat, low carb vegetarian food now so not relying on cheese anymore, I need to discuss this at the lipid clinic (on an 8 month waiting list) as I want to avoid statins if possible but with a total level of over 9 it may not be possible, I have given up smoking though and with giving up cheese and high fat foods it may be that I have managed to reduce it somewhat to a more normal all be it still high level.
> 
> ...



Sorry but at 9.0 I suspect you will need a statin as you may have FM.  Otherwise keep up the good work!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 18, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Sorry but at 9.0 I suspect you will need a statin as you may have FM.  Otherwise keep up the good work!



Sorry FH - Familial hypercholesterolaemia

Has your son had his cholesterol and HbA1c checked?


----------



## Jenny65 (Aug 18, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Sorry FH - Familial hypercholesterolaemia
> 
> Has your son had his cholesterol and HbA1c checked?


I am not sure what tests he had, but they suspected gall stones which is when they discovered his fatty liver on an ultrasound, I would assume the blood tests would have covered glucose as well but either way his diet and lifestyle is excellent now, he doesn't drink, smoke and goes to the gym 6 days a week, he has an app so makes sure he only eats what he is meant to and also has lots of water, he does see his doctor with any ailments, like he was passing a lot of water and this was discovered to be an enlarged prostate.  

I share your concern about FH as that is one of the things the Lipid Clinic are going to investigate.  Both my parents had high cholesterol and both were very slim and healthy, my dad did end up on statins, my niece who is 30 and a size 8 and a personal trainer so eats a good diet and exercises has just been also told she has high cholesterol so this looks to be likely I think, I just have to wait until my appointment in February I guess.


----------



## Wannie (Aug 18, 2022)

6.3 tonight, its taking its time to come down from lunch today which included a low carb (keto recipe) muffin, 2hrs after lunch at 3pm was 6.6  which I didn't think was bad. Glad I'm not hungry tonight


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 18, 2022)

After a very long exercise walk this afternoon my BG  was 4.4


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 18, 2022)

Mine started the day high and has got stuck.  Tonight was 10.2 so have injected and waiting a while.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 19, 2022)

After such a "bumpy" start to the day very pleased with a 6.2!


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 19, 2022)

5.1 here


----------



## Robin (Aug 19, 2022)

11.2 here, I went out for tea with my son, had a flat white, and a bit of his cake, then completely forgot to inject any insulin, as it wasn’t my cake! Did a correction with my mealtime, and am currently sitting on 4.6. but I expect that to go up, it was a protein rich meal, casserole of lamb, with runner beans, and cheese to follow.


----------



## Wannie (Aug 19, 2022)

6.5 before tea after being 5.2 after breakfast and same before and after lunch, have to accept now that bread in any shape does not like me, had fish in a very light breadcrumb with sea salt & black pepper and 5 hours later 6.5  2 hours after tea dropped to 6.1


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 20, 2022)

Well after a good start this morning I felt low before lunch and ended up having 7 jbs before it started climbing from 3.2.  Pleased with 7.2 this evening.


----------



## Wannie (Aug 20, 2022)

6.2 before tea/dinner/supper tonight at 8pm, quite surprised because I was 5.2 before lunch and 5.6, 2 hours later. Got me wondering whether its because I only had a small lunch, less fluid during afternoon and late eating tonight, been too busy with my granddaughters, any thoughts?


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 20, 2022)

Still haven't eaten dinner (evening meal) and probably won't now. My day often loses structure as it goes on so, whilst I always wake up every day  and can therefore regularly participate in the 7-day waking average thread, I might be a bit more hit and miss here on this thread because I don't always have an evening meal.
Just didn't want to appear like I'm not interested in participating...


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 21, 2022)

Yesterday 4.9 and that was 2 hours after  a small fish and chips for lunch !!!


----------



## Wannie (Aug 21, 2022)

6.2 tonight, did have a family Sunday lunch with pudding (rhubarb and yogurt) just smaller portions.


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 21, 2022)

And this evening it was a 4.9 again. All good


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 22, 2022)

Twas below 8 at lunchtime but 10.1 before evening meal but waited an hour after injecting.  Did have generally inactive day though. ☹️


----------



## trophywench (Aug 22, 2022)

@MikeyBikey - why haven't you asked for a Libre?


----------



## Wannie (Aug 22, 2022)

7.3 this evening, had a tooth extraction this morning and feeling a bit battered and bruised. had 2 poached eggs for lunch don't know what i'll eat tonight probably more ibrufen!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 22, 2022)

A far better 6.2 tonight. I will not be eating much as feel a bit off.  Think it was a combination of a mid-afternoon hypo cambinrd with painkiller induced constipation - both now resolved!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 22, 2022)

trophywench said:


> @MikeyBikey - why haven't you asked for a Libre?



I have done for about four years.  First few times Dippy the DSN said I was on animal insulin (!) and  then I was not on a pump (!).  I then changrd clinics but it corresponded with the first lockdowns.  My first face2face was a couple of months ago.  The locum I saw has raised it with my main consultant who has written to say she will see me in clinic on the near future.  I will be emailing her beforehand.


----------



## jackymax (Aug 22, 2022)

7.1 before dinner.   Down from 29 and first time in single figures!


----------



## Wannie (Aug 23, 2022)

5.7 tonight better than last night. Wondering if yesterday evenings reading of 7.3 was a result of the pain/stress and pills after tooth extraction and immediate denture to replace 4 missing rear top teeth (3 had been missing for years)?


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 23, 2022)

A surprisingly good 10.2 as to reduce any hypo risk in case I had another attack of nausea I dropped my morning insulin by 40% and ate sparingly.  I was planning to inject more later but still feeling rough forgot!


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 23, 2022)

4.9 this evening after a very pleasant hour long exercise walk on the beach


----------



## Prickles (Aug 23, 2022)

6.9  I'll take that , still a work in progress!


----------



## Barrowman (Aug 23, 2022)

It's a 4.8 for me today.
Had a two-mile workout on the exercise bike early, that's half a mile more than usual.


----------



## Wannie (Aug 24, 2022)

5.8 this evening, despite going for a walk and cleaning conservatory whilst sorting out my granddaughters' toys.


----------



## Barrowman (Aug 24, 2022)

It’s a 4.1 for me and that’s after resting all day because of the heat outside.


----------



## Robin (Aug 24, 2022)

8.4 for me, which is annoying, because mid way between lunch and evening meal, and in the middle of painting the summer house, I was 5.4 with insulin left on board, so I had a freebie bit of flapjack, which turned out to be not so freebie after all. I suppose I was doing the windows, so I wasn’t exactly putting my back into it and burning energy.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 24, 2022)

8.8 today.  Had hoped for better but it felt close (heat not cars  )  when I was doing wheelchair laps of carpark.


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 24, 2022)

Good evening 

BG 5.1


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 25, 2022)

A totally rubbish 13.4. It looked fine at lunch and I ate very little.  What ails me?


----------



## 42istheanswer (Aug 25, 2022)

I have an actual number to post now I have a meter! 6.6


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 25, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> I have an actual number to post now I have a meter! 6.6



That's excellent news.  Are you doing anything specific for the cholesterol.  I find it worryingly high.


----------



## Wannie (Aug 25, 2022)

Well its a 6.4 for me tonight and tbh I don't get it, have missed tea/dinner tonight and don't want to eat is it missing food that causes the higher reading or is it stress? My youngest granddaughter isn't well and was sent to hospital by GP which meant oldest granddaughter needed picking up from nursery and looking after so have been rushing about since 2.30pm.
Thankfully she's ok & at home now.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Aug 25, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> That's excellent news.  Are you doing anything specific for the cholesterol.  I find it worryingly high.


She didn't actually mention anything directly about treating that today (first proper appointment). My HDL was good, triglycerides and LDL too high. Might have been because if you don't put in a postcode, my QRisk2 is only 7.1%. 10.4% with my current postcode but I wasn't born here and I'm not sure what type of data feeds into the postcode differences

ETA with QRisk3 even with postcode it's below 10%


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 26, 2022)

Just sitting down to food now and it is  4.7 for me on the Libre which is better that the 3s it has been reading off and on for the last hour or more  .
Having a very low carb meal and done lots of exercise today so no bolus insulin and not having any Levemir tonight either and think I may even need to eat a square of dark chocolate before bed to bump my levels up a bit. Not complaining, an injection free meal and a chunk of chocolate are pleasant treats.


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 26, 2022)

Yesterday it was 5.0 at 4pm


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 26, 2022)

7.8 tonight! Would have been lower but I was 3.5 mid-afternoon, treated it and dropped to 2.9 so treated it again twice!


----------



## Wannie (Aug 26, 2022)

5.3 for me this evening


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 26, 2022)

9.2 for me this evening. Levels have crept up since late afternoon because I haven't been as active today and I reduced my Levemir this morning because I hypoed yesterday....so a combination of less insulin and not enough exercise. To be fair this morning's levels were still dropping but the effects of yesterday's exercise is clearly wearing off now, so no bolus free supper tonight and a 2.5 unit increase in evening basal and hopefully that will keep me somewhere near level tonight. Now just got to figure out what I am going to eat....


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Aug 26, 2022)

6.0 for me this evening.  I am also testing my ketone levels at the moment as trying to get more of a handle on my ketogenic way of eating and actually focus on losing weight.  My ketone levels are ok so my ratio of blood glucose to ketones is fine and I am fairly pleased about this as I am upping my exercise levels too and in the past that has led to higher glucose levels so I am ok with a 6.


----------



## Elizabethe (Aug 26, 2022)

9.6 tonight, I had pasta and garlic bread so a lot of carbs which takes a while to process. But sometimes you just have to eat what you like.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 26, 2022)

Elizabethe said:


> 9.6 tonight, I had pasta and garlic bread so a lot of carbs which takes a while to process. But sometimes you just have to eat what you like.


I assume that was an after dinner.... perhaps bedtime reading then rather than a "before evening meal" reading?


----------



## Elizabethe (Aug 26, 2022)

yes sorry, bedtime, now 8.8 so happier with that. I usually aim to be about  6 or 7 at night.


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 27, 2022)

5.1


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 27, 2022)

4.5 for me and about to eat at a normal time for once!


----------



## Elizabethe (Aug 27, 2022)

6.3 for me! Lamb stew and mashed potatoes tonight with red wine


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 28, 2022)

8.3 yesterday evening.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Aug 28, 2022)

6 for me this evening prior to food.
We had a stressful day today. Hot and having done a lot of DIY stuff around lunchtime we discovered our water was off due to a burst water main!!
Typical that I had recently decided spending money on bottled water was a luxury we could no longer afford and so we had no emergency supplies for drinking.
I was thus stuck with drinking long life almond milk which is not terrible but higher than zero carbs and not really something to chug like I would with water.
Water still not properly back on at bedtime so leaving washing up until tomorrow which is a major no-no for me especially in hot weather.
Not a happy bunny.


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 28, 2022)

5.2 do I claim an HS?


----------



## 42istheanswer (Aug 28, 2022)

What is HS? I can't find it in the abbreviations thread


----------



## Wannie (Aug 28, 2022)

5.5 for me this evening at 6pm then didn't eat until an hour ago, granddaughters staying and I forget to do things like eat


----------



## 42istheanswer (Aug 28, 2022)

6.5 before tea, and only 8.5 after


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 28, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> What is HS? I can't find it in the abbreviations thread


HS stands for House Special and is the nominated optimum *waking* reading particularly for those of us who use insulin..... Not too low that we might have hypoed through the night and not too high. It is really just a bit of fun that we indulge in on the "Group 7-day waking average thread". Something to try to attain as a good reading, but in reality, if you are not on insulin or Gliclazide then a waking reading of 4.5 or even 4.2 might be preferable.

@Gwynn Nice try but "No" (I'm such a spoil sport ) .... Unless @MikeyBikey wants to award you a House Special since this is his thread.  
Maybe we should have a different nominated optimum pre evening meal number. I know mine today wouldn't be ideal at 7.6.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 28, 2022)

A naughty 9 2. It was the Bank Holiday delivery. The chips were so moreish - thick cut and perfectly cooked!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 28, 2022)

Gwynn said:


> 5.2 do I claim an HS?



By the power invested in me I award you a BHHS (Bank Holiday House Special not a shopping voucher )!


----------



## DianeS (Aug 29, 2022)

5.0 before tea, and a fairly comfy 7.4 after - bearing in mind that I ate a Chocolate eclair.........


----------



## Wannie (Aug 29, 2022)

5.1 for me before tea


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Aug 29, 2022)

5.6 for me tonight.


----------



## Barrowman (Aug 29, 2022)

And it was a 5.7 for me tonight and then shepherd's pie with a thin layer of crispy mashed potatoes on the top went down a treat.


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 29, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> What is HS? I can't find it in the abbreviations thread


It stands for House Special. A bit of fun started a long time ago on the morning/waking test thread.

A house special is a test result of 5.2

Oh and this evening a 5.4


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 29, 2022)

5.1 for me tonight which was the same as my waking reading this morning. Haven't figured out what I am going to eat yet..... probably courgettes with something as the garden glut continues and I am now several days behind with consumption..... Can I interest anyone in free courgettes??


----------



## Elizabethe (Aug 29, 2022)

5.6 for me, roast chicken salad so no need to take insulin, rose to 6.8 and kept steady.


----------



## Leadinglights (Aug 29, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> 5.1 for me tonight which was the same as my waking reading this morning. Haven't figured out what I am going to eat yet..... probably courgettes with something as the garden glut continues and I am now several days behind with consumption..... Can I interest anyone in free courgettes??


No thanks got plenty myself, tomatoes anyone. And of course the apples are now ready, far too many have extra protein so don't store too well. The freezers are already full to bursting with fruit.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Aug 29, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> 5.1 for me tonight which was the same as my waking reading this morning. Haven't figured out what I am going to eat yet..... probably courgettes with something as the garden glut continues and I am now several days behind with consumption..... Can I interest anyone in free courgettes??


Sadly you aren't near enough or I would definitely have some

6.6 for me


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 30, 2022)

Well I am having a sort of chili ratatouille with chorizo and konjak noodles (instead of pasta) supper. Lots of balsamic and a splash of port in the ratatouille and 2 courgettes.... just 20 to go!!  Generous sprinkle of parmesan and black pepper and it's a tasty dish and enough left for tomorrow. I've given it 2 units of Fiasp for the tomato and onion so will see how that goes but might be able to squeeze a quarter square of dark choc and a spoon of peanut butter for dessert without going too high. Was aiming to keep it well in range as I was on target for a unicorn day but I see it is just after midnight so mission accomplished for yesterday.....


Now.... can I make it two unicorns in a row?


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 30, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> No thanks got plenty myself, tomatoes anyone. And of course the apples are now ready, *far too many have extra protein so don't store too well. *The freezers are already full to bursting with fruit.



I have that problem with my plums. Trees are laden with them but seems it was a good year for whatever fly lays it's eggs in the developing fruit. Haven't checked the apples yet as I thought it was a bit too early but blackberries are early so I must try the apples. I have rather neglected my apple trees the last couple of years with me not able to eat much fruit so I don't think there is a lot of fruit on them. They really need a good prune once I have harvested what fruit there is.



Leadinglights said:


> No thanks got plenty myself, tomatoes anyone.


Yes tomatoes are at last starting to ripen so I am just starting to get a glut of those and I have 2 cucumbers waiting to be eaten and a third almost ready to pick and a 4th a couple of days behind it. eek!.... Starting to eat them like bananas.... but without the need to peel them..... or stop at half!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 30, 2022)

Was 9.2 yesterday evening. Very quiet day and succumbed to a couple of lollies in the freezer!


----------



## Gwynn (Aug 30, 2022)

5.1 two hours after fish and chips AND an hours exercise !


----------



## Barrowman (Aug 30, 2022)

It's an 8.4 for me pre-dinner, must have been all the fruit and a mini muffin I had for a snack earlier.


----------



## Prickles (Aug 30, 2022)

6.7 for me - will see what the chicken soup does to that


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 30, 2022)

5.8 my lowest yet!  Pleased as I hypoed 99 minutes before and worried I had overtreated!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Aug 30, 2022)

6.3 for me today


----------



## Wannie (Aug 30, 2022)

5.6 before tea tonight, hot chicken salad followed by strawberries and greek yogurt was hungry after a long walk with my daughter and our three dogs. 6.5 Two hours later


----------



## Wannie (Aug 31, 2022)

5.3 for me tonight before Tea, hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 31, 2022)

6.2 for me and just about to tuck into a big bowl of chicken vindaloo calmed down with some creme fraish and served on a bed of green beans .... and the obligatory courgettes of course. 2 units of Fiasp should deal with it and maybe half a square of choc with peanut butter afterwards.


----------



## Barrowman (Aug 31, 2022)

And it is a 4.7 for me pre-dinner tonight.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Aug 31, 2022)

Mine was 6.6 and post-dinner was 7.7. I had a cheeky cheese scone from the freezer with my spinach salad and cheese-topped quarter pound burger too  - looked for the lowest carb bread-related thing in my freezer and that was it  (Apart from a potato cake but they wouldn't separate while frozen).  34g total carbs for the meal (including 5 dark chocolate buttons because I felt the need of a chocolate hit).


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 1, 2022)

Last night 8.2 after a sleep before supper. zzz...


----------



## Wannie (Sep 1, 2022)

4.7 for me tonight, had a busy day though swimming, walking my dogs, looking after my granddaughters etc will be glad when its bedtime


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 1, 2022)

Wannie said:


> 4.7 for me tonight, had a busy day though swimming, walking my dogs, looking after my granddaughters etc will be glad when its bedtime


Snap, a 4.7 for me too and a busy day as well.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 2, 2022)

6.8 tonight. Not too bad I suppose, I had a very low carb lunch so was hoping it would be a little lower, but haven't drunk enough water this afternoon so that might be a factor.


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 2, 2022)

And it was a 5.5 for me tonight, had a bowl of soup and one slice of bread for lunch so I'm happy with that. Now had dinner and I'm fancying something else, like a treacle pudding and custard.


----------



## rosie1 (Sep 2, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> I thought it would be interesting to see how people's day had gone before they have tea/evening meal.
> 
> I will go first. The heat seems to be affecting me. I had hoped for 7+ or - 1 but got a naughty 10.9 so injected and waiting an hour. These dinosaur insulins take a while to kick in. This is where a Libre would be useful!


I find this heat makes it very difficult to eat like to day I skipped lunch but was sick this evening may be said reflux I don’t know.


----------



## rosie1 (Sep 2, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> 8.2 for me today.  No appetite for anything bar liquids as I am very hot and perspiring profusely!


Me to I had no appetite to day but then was sick this evening ?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 2, 2022)

Scores on the doors were a 6.0 on the nose for me. 

Popped up to 8.7 within the hour, but coming back down now. It was spaghetti though, which sometimes has a bit of a second wind later in the evening to keep me on my toes!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 2, 2022)

Naughty 9.2 tonight. I had Fish 'n' Chips for lunch and too many chips despite throwing around 66.666666667% away. And I ordered the smallest portion of chips. A large must be for a family with four or five children. The waste must be ridiculous! Where I used to live the guy would do me half a small!


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 3, 2022)

A nice 5.2 for me tonight pre-dinner, it's been in the 5's all day must be doing something right..


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 3, 2022)

6.6. Had an early tea but had only had salad for lunch. Tea was BBQ at a friend's house and I had an actual bread roll with my burger! Estimated total carbs about 50g, but post meal was still less than a 3mmol rise so I guess maybe I can get away with slightly more carbs with a lot of protein and fat ‍♀️. I didn't give in to the temptation of cake or sweets but did eat quite a bit more than I have at one meal for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 3, 2022)

A 7.3 for me this evening!


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 4, 2022)

4.3 for me before what I suppose is supper but didn't have any lunch as I was busy all day and zonked when I got back in the house in the evening so had a couple of small snacks and then crashed. Woke up at 9.30pm and had a walk and then sorted animals for the night, came home and did some much needed clearing up in my kitchen and then cooked..... so it's probably past supper but not quite breakfast.... Cabbage, the obligatory courgettes (well actually it's one that got away... so more a marrow...sttll enjoying it though) and smoked bacon..... Oh and a chunk of mature cheddar accompanied by the tiniest glass of port but there will be a glass of water flavoured with a slice of lime, cucumber and a few leaves of mint to follow and then off to bed... for the second time  once I have done Wordle.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 4, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> A nice 5.2 for me tonight pre-dinner, it's been in the 5's all day must be doing something right..



House Special! (or is that different in the evenings?)


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 4, 2022)

Evening! 6.5 before tea. I don't think tea should push it up too much (veg with chorizo & an individual serving pack of twiglets) but we shall see


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 4, 2022)

And it was a 5.3 for me before dinner tonight at 6.30....


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 4, 2022)

Looks like a 5.8 for me but not sure what I am going to have yet..... other than courgettes of course


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 4, 2022)

Amazed myself with a 4.7 this evening!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 4, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> other than courgettes of course



Ah the weeks of never-ending supply eh?


----------



## Wannie (Sep 4, 2022)

6.2 for me at 5pm before tea, not surprised as took my granddaughters out for day and all food on offer was bread or potatoes. Had a ham and cheese panina, declined the chips and creamy coleslaw, as I was hungry wish I could say I enjoyed it.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 4, 2022)

Wannie said:


> 6.2 for me at 5pm before tea, not surprised as took my granddaughters out for day and all food on offer was bread or potatoes. Had a ham and cheese panina, declined the chips and creamy coleslaw, as I was hungry wish I could say I enjoyed it.


The coleslaw wouldn't have added many carbs.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 4, 2022)

Wannie said:


> 6.2 for me at 5pm before tea, not surprised as took my granddaughters out for day and all food on offer was bread or potatoes. Had a ham and cheese panina, declined the chips and creamy coleslaw, as I was hungry wish I could say I enjoyed it.


The way I see it, coleslaw is just another way of adding cabbage to my plate and the creamier the better as far as I am concerned. Creamy or cheese coleslaw is one of the foods which makes low carb eating really enjoyable. It is rather a shame you passed on it in my opinion.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 4, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> The way I see it, coleslaw is just another way of adding cabbage to my plate and the creamier the better as far as I am concerned. Creamy or cheese coleslaw is one of the foods which makes low carb eating really enjoyable. It is rather a shame you passed on it in my opinion.


Not a great lover of coleslaw tbh. Have not had much bread since diagnosis as it seems to raise my bs too much, but thought I'd risk it today because I was hungry and would be running around with girls all afternoon.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 5, 2022)

Wannie said:


> Not a great lover of coleslaw tbh. Have not had much bread since diagnosis as it seems to raise my bs too much, but thought I'd risk it today because I was hungry and would be running around with girls all afternoon.


There is a big difference in coleslaws depending on where it is from or if homemade. Low fat budget slaw is pretty horrible but the creamy chunky coleslaw is nice or home made with a mixture of mayo and yogurt is good


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 5, 2022)

Not a fan as it contains cabbage which is related to those horrible green nuggets people dish up at Christmas! Eat these things at your own risk!


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 5, 2022)

5.2 this evening


----------



## Wannie (Sep 5, 2022)

5.3 for me tonight, hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 5, 2022)

And it’s a 4.3 for me pre-dinner tonight.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 5, 2022)

5.5 tonight. Did a lot of walking this afternoon, decided to walk to pick up kids term time season tickets for school. The nearest station (already quite a walk) didn't have the right tickets (term time are a special colour to make it easy for them to spot if used on the wrong day), so had to walk to a further one.

Though it did give me the opportunity to see how long it took me to walk back from the opticians I think I'm going to pick from the list for my retinopathy screening - 45 minutes when feet already tired.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 6, 2022)

6 for me this evening dam that cheese and bacon sauce at lunchtime


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 6, 2022)

5.1 for me this evening.


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 6, 2022)

And a 5.6 for me pre-dinner tonight.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 7, 2022)

3.9 for me according to Libre but it is reading about 1mmol low, so likely mid- high 4s but didn't double check as I have already used about 5 test strips today double checing similar readings..... Lots of red on my graph today again  but almost none of it genuine. Anyway I just injected my bolus and ate my evening meal/supper. Really didn't fancy a JB as a starter


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 7, 2022)

Catch up mode. 12.1 on Monday (shattered most of the day after as night) and 5.3 yesterday.


----------



## helli (Sep 7, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> There is a big difference in coleslaws depending on where it is from or if homemade.


I agree. I can't stand the slimy stuff with more mayo'ish (I am sure it is not real mayo) than veg.
But a grated carrot and some thinly shredded cabbage (the crisp white stuff which is nothing like the small Christmas "nuggets") plus a dollop of real mayo and a squirt of lemon juice tastes fresh and crunchy.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 7, 2022)

5.3 for me this evening  now to decide what to eat tonight. I never thought this much about food before diagnosis and would either have whatever was in the house or a takeaway.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 7, 2022)

5.3 for me tonight too. I had no breakfast, a late lunch and now an early evening meal. I am so disorganized!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 7, 2022)

Evening. 6.1 pre-tea. I had quite a big tea calorie- wise compared to what I've been eating, but not too high in carbs (houmous with salad - picked up from Olio app on my way back from dropping youngest at a youth group they go to and use by today so ate the whole tub of houmous!) and post-tea was 6.8


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 7, 2022)

It was a 5.3 for me at 18.05 pre-dinner tonight…


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 8, 2022)

5.0 yesterday just before tea time (4pm). All good


----------



## Wannie (Sep 8, 2022)

5.5 this evening, (only just 3 hrs after a late and full lunch expected it to be a bit higher so very pleased) Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 8, 2022)

And it’s 5.3 for me today.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 8, 2022)

5.5 for me too. Not sure what I am going to have yet apart from the remaining feta stuffed peppadew peppers and a couple of Ibuprofen for what I suspect is sciatica. Once they kick in and I can think straight I will figure out what else to eat and cook it.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 8, 2022)

6.0. Large salad for tea. More apple than I'd planned as they were less bruised/rotten than I thought. Expected to end up with about 1 and was more like 1 & 3/4


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 8, 2022)

5.2 this evening before tea


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 9, 2022)

Was 6.8 yesterday evening. Had a long tiring day yesterday and was afraid to do much in case I nodded off. So watched the news and nibbled cheese and biscuits with alcohol free wine. Obviously should have nibbled less or weighed them out!


----------



## Wannie (Sep 9, 2022)

4.8 for me this evening, quite surprised as I had a cheese and ham toastie for lunch and bread usually causes a high reading, although I have been busy all day and walked pushing a pushchair for a couple of hours.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 9, 2022)

It was 4.4 for me. I've had some more feta stuffed peppadew peppers as a starter for my evening meal because I absolutely love them, followed by a chicken curry on a bed of green beans and sauteed courgettes. Yum! Gave it 2 units of Fiasp with being low to start but may need another unit later although I still have quite a bit of work to do and a walk up the hill to do evening stables so I might get away without it or even get to have a little treat, if I work hard. Basal reduction on the cards tonight after my naughty hypo last night.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 9, 2022)

Not eaten tea yet today and not sure what I can be bothered to make/ have. Also realised that I don't have much in the way of salad and I need a packed lunch tomorrow so I'll need to go buy something for that


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 9, 2022)

A 5.2 for me before dinner tonight......


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 9, 2022)

Wannie said:


> 4.8 for me this evening, quite surprised as I had a cheese and ham toastie for lunch and bread usually causes a high reading, although I have been busy all day and walked pushing a pushchair for a couple of hours.



Snap, 4.8 for me as well this evening. Did a few laps around the building this afternoon as the earlier rain meant is was too slippy to get traction on the gentle slope at the front of the building - rubbish Chinese tyres!


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 9, 2022)

4.2 for me.


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 10, 2022)

And it is a 5.2 for me this evening pre-dinner......


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 10, 2022)

5.1


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 10, 2022)

7.8  

Not sure if it was the tiny taste of the cheese sauce I made for my "lasagne" (with aubergine & courgette instead of pasta) or if it's an indicator that despite post lunch result not being too high, it didn't come down either . Or maybe prolonged time between lunch and dinner caused glucose dump, but I do often do that without it being high pre-tea


----------



## Wannie (Sep 10, 2022)

5.7 before food this evening for me


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 10, 2022)

It was 5.5 for me if i remember rightly.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 11, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> And it is a 5.2 for me this evening pre-dinner......



Wow! An evening HS!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 11, 2022)

Not great yesterday evening 11.7!


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 11, 2022)

5.3 this evening


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 11, 2022)

A lowly 4.9 for me tonight, might be because I missed lunch as I was watching the Italian Grand Prix…….


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 11, 2022)

After treating two hypos this afternoon only 3.5 before supper!   or ☹️


----------



## Wannie (Sep 11, 2022)

5.5 for me before tea earlier this evening, hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## Wannie (Sep 12, 2022)

5.7 before eating tonight. Excited its not higher, decided at lunchtime to experiment and see if I could tolerate chips, yes chips  100g of potato thickly slice cooked/fried in a small amount of olive oil. Enjoyed every morsel BG was 4.9 before lunch 6.3 two hours later and now 5.7
Hopefully if BG continues like this chips will no longer be off the menu


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 12, 2022)

5.1


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 12, 2022)

And it was a 5.5 for me pre-dinner tonight......


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 12, 2022)

6.4, although I had lunch so late that was also post lunch so I'm very happy with it  wasn't a big lunch but did include a little bread


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 13, 2022)

A naughty 12.7 and my own fault. I had to get up at 5:40for an early outpatients. Everything overran and when I got home I couldn't be bothered so I ordered a small pizza and salad from a local independent. This usually works out (only do it every 2 - 3 months) but somehow I got a thick crust not a thin crust. Problem was it tasted so good I didn't leave as much as I should. Fantastic salad with lettuce, tomato, cucumber, peppers, onion and olives - - and so much I had the balance as a starter in the evening.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Sep 13, 2022)

5.9 for me.


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 13, 2022)

I went to the hospital today and they tested my BG at 4.1 at 4.30 this afternoon, half an hour later before my minor opp they tried again and it was 4.7 how it went up I have no idea, but it did and the opp went ahead.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 13, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> I went to the hospital today and they tested my BG at 4.1 at 4.30 this afternoon, half an hour later before my minor opp they tried again and it was 4.7 how it went up I have no idea, but it did and the opp went ahead.


Presumably your liver helped out and spewed out a bit of glucose but on the other hand there is no real difference between 4.1 and 4.7. Did you have to fast for your procedure as that might explain why it was a bit low.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 13, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> I went to the hospital today and they tested my BG at 4.1 at 4.30 this afternoon, half an hour later before my minor opp they tried again and it was 4.7 how it went up I have no idea, but it did and the opp went ahead.


No idea, sorry, hope op went well.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 13, 2022)

6.2 before eating tonight, I've noticed numbers rise if I'm hungry or if there is a large gap between meals


----------



## notmez (Sep 13, 2022)

4.7 before dinner and 5.2 a couple of hours later. I'm thinking I can start adding a bit more food and not be as strict on restrictions. 

Dinner tonight was really nice tho.  I put on a electric slow cooked at lunch  with 2 cans of chopped tomato. Quorn chunks. Water and then loaded it with the usual veg.  Butternut squash, celery, mushrooms, broccoli. Chickpeas and a mix of herbs and spices. Left it cooking for around 4 hours.  It's that time now where the soups and hot lunches are coming out slowly.  This made 5-6 portions so that's what I'm having again for lunch but maybe with a little bread.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 13, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> I went to the hospital today and they tested my BG at 4.1 at 4.30 this afternoon, half an hour later before my minor opp they tried again and it was 4.7 how it went up I have no idea, but it did and the opp went ahead.


Stress would easily push it up that small amount..... just very surprised it wasn't higher.... but then am I right in thinking you are on Gliclazide? If so, that may be why it didn't go higher.... or maybe you are just a very chilled, cool dude  .


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 13, 2022)

4.6 for me tonight. No idea what I am going to eat. Not sure I can be bothered to cook. I have injected 3 units and will probably graze on a few bits and bobs to use it up.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 14, 2022)

Tested at 5:00 yesterday as felt I was going down yesterday. As 4.3 and waiting for patient transport treated as hypo as mention of the word sends staff into panic mode! Training on diabetes needs serious improvement in most of the NHS. Anyway at 7:00 BG was 6.7. And really pleased flowed by  a 6.4 this morning (reported elsewhere).


----------



## Wannie (Sep 14, 2022)

Ah well after a 4.6 before lunch 5.8 after a late lunch and before food tonight. Hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 14, 2022)

And its an 8.1 for me pre-dinner, must have been the two muffins I had this afternoon.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 14, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> And its an 8.1 for me pre-dinner, must have been the two muffins I had this afternoon.


I hope you are planning a low carb dinner then.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 14, 2022)

A slightly high 8.3 tonight. I am trying out Lloyd Grossman's "no added sugar" bolognesr sauce tonight. It seems slightly bland but a lot better with a dash of pepper and Lea & Perrins.


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 14, 2022)

5.0


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 14, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Presumably your liver helped out and spewed out a bit of glucose but on the other hand there is no real difference between 4.1 and 4.7. Did you have to fast for your procedure as that might explain why it was a bit low.


Yes, @Leadinglights I did have to fast, I couldn't have anything to eat after 08.00 yesterday morning and the operation didn't go ahead until 4.15 in the afternoon so a total of over eight hours had passed, was I hungry or what, they did at least give me a cheese sandwich and a tea with sugar in while I was in recovery. Oh, happy days.


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 14, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I hope you are planning a low carb dinner then.


Yep, it was two rashers of bacon, three sliced small mushrooms and two sliced tomatoes - that will do until the morning unless my bedtime prick test tells me otherwise.


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 15, 2022)

And it’s an 8.2 pre-dinner this evening.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 15, 2022)

5.6 for me this evening 2 and half hours after 50g cheese and 10g nachos as lunch/snack, missed lunch at hosp for biopsy.
Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 15, 2022)

Pleased with a 4.5 this evening. For inch I had the balance of last night's spaghetti bolognese made with a no added sugar sauce.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 16, 2022)

5.3 this evening, Hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 16, 2022)

8.1 today. I blame the grapes with the cheese and biscuits at lunch!


----------



## Wannie (Sep 16, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> 8.1 today. I blame the grapes with the cheese and biscuits at lunch!


I was 9.7 two hours after lunch at M&S where I had a huge ham & cheese toastie, I should have left half of it, but I was too hungry and it was too nice. Happy to see the drop to 5.3 within five hours of taking first bite.
Hope you enjoyed your lunch


----------



## rayray119 (Sep 16, 2022)

It was 7.1 for me


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 16, 2022)

Yessss 5.2


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 16, 2022)

And for me at 6.15 tonight it was a 5.7 pre-dinner.


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 17, 2022)

Another 5.7 pre-dinner tonight at 6.30 must be doing something right.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 17, 2022)

A repeat if yesterday at 8.1. I suspect I overtreated a hypo around 4:00pm. Taking a BG was a struggle as I was 2. 7 shakey and oersp8mofe than in a heatwave - I had  to change my T-shirt after a quick wash!,


----------



## Prickles (Sep 17, 2022)

7.7  not great, but not my worst seem to have been a bit of a snacker today.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 17, 2022)

5.7 at 7.30pm before eating, busy looking after my granddaughters which is always a pleasure. Hope everyone had a good day


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 17, 2022)

It was 6.6 for me at 5pm, with an upward sloping arrow after eating 8g carbs to top me up from 4.7 to facilitate driving home from the competition today. It was a long day and I was very dehydrated as I hadn't had anything to drink since breakfast at 6am. I made sure Zak (horse) had plenty to drink but just forgot to look after myself!  As a result, I had a stinking headache when I got home, but some paracetamol and fluids and food and a few hours of sleep sorted that and I'm now up and having a coffee before I head out to sort my animals for the night.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 18, 2022)

Another 5.7 for me this evening! Hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 18, 2022)

And it is a 5.6 for me pre-dinner tonight after a long afternoon tidying my front garden up.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 18, 2022)

4.4 for me tonight. It has been a long weekend but quite successful and thankfully no headache tonight but definitely feeling shattered and will be an early night. I can't be botered to cook so having a tub of feta stuffed baby peppers followed by a couple of chipolata sausages with pickled beetroot, washed down with a glass of spiced rum with diet cola and water. I have hit it with 3 units of Fiasp and might have a half a square of dark chocolate with a spoon of peanut butter for afters just to top levels up before I crash.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 18, 2022)

Oops forgot to do pre-tea and I'm already eating it . Will have to just compare post-tea to post-lunch I guess.

I did quite a bit of walking today, and was very happy with post-lunch - may have been partly with walking, but 6.3 after having a small portion of baby potatoes in my lunchtime omelette - first time I've risked potatoes since diagnosis.

Youngest has randomly made a chocolate cake so I think I'll chance a tiny portion of that after my spinach & coconut soup with sausage which is my main course for tea, and see how the numbers go...


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 19, 2022)

7.6 yesterday evening. Forgot to post as had my supermarket delivery as Monday's was obviously cancelled. May need to top up with a small shop towards weekend. Has anyone tried Deliveroo for shopping?


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 19, 2022)

It is a 6.1 for me this evening after spending the last eight hours watching the funeral.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 19, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> 7.6 yesterday evening. Forgot to post as had my supermarket delivery as Monday's was obviously cancelled. May need to top up with a small shop towards weekend. Has anyone tried Deliveroo for shopping?


Not Deliveroo but I have bought some grocery bits with UberEats when a discount code has meant it wasn't too much above normal prices. The range wasn't the best though


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 19, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> It is a 6.1 for me this evening after spending the last eight hours watching the funeral.



I watched the Westminster service in full, and only parts of the rest. Personally I found Prince Phillip's more moving as smaller and more intimate.

Despite all the sitting around pleased with 6.5.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 21, 2022)

Checked at 5:00pm as had been quite active - 4.6. Felt is was going down so ate a two finger Kit-Kat. 6:00pm 3.3do 5JBs. So tired I forgot my Gabapebtin and woke 30 minutes ago with phantom pain!


----------



## Wannie (Sep 21, 2022)

5.4 this evening for me


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 21, 2022)

6.7 for me. Hypo before lunch today after one late afternoon yesterday. More puzzling than Wordle!


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 21, 2022)

And an 8.7 for me pre-dinner tonight, must have been the chocolate muffin I had mid-afternoon.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 21, 2022)

8.4 for me today. Levels have been higher due to not getting out for a long walk for a few days. Hopefully I can rectify that tomorrow. Also my sleep pattern is all out of synch with day and night so I need to try to get that back in order tonight. Anyway, it is an evening meal of olives and peppers and cheese for me tonight as I didn't have time to cook. 3 units of Fiasp half an hour in advance of eating and I think I have things more or less back under control.... 

........And I have a new (well just 12 years old but positively space age for me!!) car on the drive having bought and collected it tonight  . Just need to get a trailer plate for it and I can start delivering manure again. Hope it didn't think it was coming to a retirement home for aged Freelanders....or Chelsea for that matter... where they never see a speck of dirt or real work


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 22, 2022)

It's a 4.9 for me tonight - the same as on waking this morning, there's a coincidence.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 22, 2022)

5.5 for me this evening. 
Had fish from chippy and 50g of chips, 'stolen' from my daughters meal, (yes I did weigh the half dozen chips) for lunch saw a rise to 6.5 from 5.1 before lunch and now 4 hours later 5.5 feeling pleased!


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 22, 2022)

4.6 here


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Sep 22, 2022)

6.2 for me today.
I have been sleeping badly and we had a guy from the energy company in the house installing smart meters today so I've been 'peopling' and meals have been a bit disorganised. I had a low carb chocolate bar in the afternoon which wasn't the best idea but better than getting even crankier.
Fingers crossed I will have a sensible light meal this evening and get a decent night's sleep tonight and things might settle down again.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 22, 2022)

9.2 today. Was a bit sluggish all afternoon as has a bad night vert disturbed between 2:00 and 6:00!


----------



## rayray119 (Sep 22, 2022)

It was 11.4. Ive had very emotional day which has made blood verry difffecult to controll probably best not to actually say why on a a public forum but let's just say it was bad news which has basically been caused by being yet to find out about what my issues(I may be able to reverse said bad news)

On top of that I have really bad tooth ach because of a broken wisdom tooth which apparently only a speficist can take it out and it only gets takes 2 weeks for a reversal to get picked up.


----------



## rayray119 (Sep 22, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> It was 11.4. Ive had very emotional day which has made blood verry difffecult to controll probably best not to actually say why on a a public forum but let's just say it was bad news which has basically been caused by being yet to find out about what my issues(I may be able to reverse said bad news)
> 
> On top of that I have really bad tooth ach because of a broken wisdom tooth which apparently only a speficist can take it out and it only gets takes 2 weeks for a reversal to get picked up.


So it's unfortunate that I didn't get to see a constant that specialises in the are;  until August and hate to fright with my doctor's to get that.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 22, 2022)

Sorry to read you've had a bad and emotional day, I hope things improve for you
You have my utmost sympathy, I broke a molar, upper jaw, the very back one just before the start of the pandemic and of course all treatment was stopped, hope it gets sorted for you as soon as possible   

Take care


----------



## rayray119 (Sep 22, 2022)

Wannie said:


> Sorry to read you've had a bad and emotional day, I hope things improve for you
> You have my utmost sympathy, I broke a molar, upper jaw, the very back one just before the start of the pandemic and of course all treatment was stopped, hope it gets sorted for you as soon as possible
> 
> Take care


Wouldn't have that counted as emergency that you could still get treement for?


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 22, 2022)

5.2 for me pre- tea today!!


----------



## Wannie (Sep 22, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Wouldn't have that counted as emergency that you could still get treement for?


I'd seen dentist and he'd put a temp 'filling' in it until he could get a prosthesis/false plate made to replace broken tooth and 3 other side of jaw that were missing from an accident years ago.  Did see an emergency dentist but all he said he could do was remove the tooth, I responded how would I chew, he couldn't answer, so decided to wait. Many times I cursed myself for that decision, but thankfully all sorted now.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 23, 2022)

It was 7.7 for me. 
I prebolused 6 units about 3/4 of an hour in advance of meal and had starter and then main course. Nearly 3 hours later I was 6.7 but rising slightly so had another unit of Fiasp had a look round a few shops and then went to see Top Gun with my friend.... it was her birthday treat.   At the end of the film I went to test my levels because I was going to be driving home..... 16.8 and rising!!.... The film is very intense and I knew I was really stressed but Blooming Heck! do I have a mountain on my graph!!  Jabbed another 5 units and 2hrs later I am thankfully now down to 10 and still dropping. Probably need to wait a bit longer before I fall asleep to know I am safe but getting harder to stay awake. Have also increased my basal by 1 unit tonight especially as I didn't manage to walk much today again although the film certainly gave me a pretty good cardio vascular workout!! We watched it in a brand new Dolby surround sound theatre at the cinema with reclining chairs.... it was very swish!!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Sep 23, 2022)

5.9 for me today.

6.6 afterwards.
I had a quiet day doing laundry - which is very physical since I switched to hand cranked laundry machines so I think that is doing me good.  I had a decent night's sleep last night too and a sensible breakfast ( poached egg on smoked haddock with a slice of toasted home made keto yeast bread) and then I had gammon in parsley sauce with celeriac and cauliflower mash for my evening meal.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 23, 2022)

4.6 this evening, after a day of sorting clothes, switching from summer to autumn wear, and preparing to give or throw away those that no longer fit, was a size 16 at diagnosis now a size 12 and then food shopping late this afternoon


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 23, 2022)

A 6.7 for me pre-dinner this evening. not bad after a bag of crisps this afternoon Oh, and two squares of chocolate.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 23, 2022)

4.6 for me this evening and a shared Fish and Chip supper with very moderate chips washed down by a cup of tea. Currently 6.2 nearly 3 hours later so hoping I have managed that pretty well tonight but time for it to head into orbit yet!!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 24, 2022)

Bit late posting as after posting a reply to "No or Reduced Sensation" the forum seemed to go awry! It may have been caused by intermittent Wi-Fi but other sites were purely slow. Strange! 

Anyway it was the same as breakfast at 7.2.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 24, 2022)

5.4 pre-tea. Had a snacky tea of feta cheese bake on lentil cakes and after tea was 9.5.... oops

(Typed last night but dozed off before posting   )


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 24, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> 5.4 pre-tea. Had a snacky tea of feta cheese bake on lentil cakes and after tea was 9.5.... oops
> 
> (Typed last night but dozed off before posting   )


Lentils are sadly my nemesis   I need loads of insulin for them and so difficult to judge and dose them..


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 24, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Lentils are sadly my nemesis   I need loads of insulin for them and so difficult to judge and dose them..


I have definitely had more carbs in other meals that were OK. It may be partly that I didn't eat veg alongside due to not having much time to eat


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 24, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> I have definitely had more carbs in other meals that were OK. It may be partly that I didn't eat veg alongside due to not having much time to eat


Sounds like you (and myself too) have more experiments to conduct with lentils to find the solution for us both.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 24, 2022)

Pleased with a 5.7 this evening!


----------



## Wannie (Sep 24, 2022)

5.2 before a late meal for me this evening


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 24, 2022)

14.5 before tea… I blame the flu/covid vaccinations.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 24, 2022)

5.5 pre- tea - and only 6.0 two hours after! I had 3 lentil cakes today, with garlic & herb roulé, and a salad which included coleslaw, (34g carbs) rather than the 7 with just feta cheese bake (43g carbs) I had yesterday.

Lunch rise was a little higher though - 2.7 but 2.5 hours after as I lost track of time, so not sure if the peak was higher. That was homemade soup with veg and chickpeas (and a little sausage) with half a buttered bread roll - approx 55g carbs total (I didn't weigh the soup portions exactly . Or the half bread roll come to that...). I thought I'd use the chickpeas rather than lentils for 2 reasons - to see effect on blood sugar, and because they were already cooked so soup was done quicker, and it was already afternoon when I started cooking it!


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 25, 2022)

Only a 3.7 for me pre-dinner tonight, three chocolate biscuits are going down well.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 25, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> Only a 3.7 for me pre-dinner tonight, three chocolate biscuits are going down well.


3 chocolate biscuits (usually at least 10g carbs each so 30+ g carbs) seems a bit of overkill for a relatively minor hypo. The usual advice is 15g fast acting carbs. Biscuits are not usually as fast as Jelly babies or Dextrose/glucose tablets due to the fat and starchy carbs, so not really recommended but better than nothing if that is all you have. Your meal afterwards would then act as slower acting carbs to prevent your levels dropping again. For me in that situation I would have just 1 jelly baby (5g carbs) to treat the hypo and bring my levels up above 4 and then my meal. I appreciate we are all different, but I wonder if perhaps you have not been given advice on treating hypos.


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 25, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> Only a 3.7 for me pre-dinner tonight, three chocolate biscuits are going down well.


At 3.7 pre dinner unless it was dropping especially fast I wouldn’t treat it at all, I’d just eat my normal meal and reduce bolus a bit. Maybe one glucose tablet if I felt rough. 3.7 isn’t really hypo it’s more that 3.5-3.9 is counted as hypo in case you’re still dropping.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 25, 2022)

5.2 this evening after a hectic day and little sleep last night looking after my 15month old granddaughter who is recovering from chicken pox


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 25, 2022)

Pleased with a 5.5 after treating a hypo with 17.5gm CHO at 4:00pm.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 26, 2022)

A nice 5.6 after an afternoon with a lot of walking! Homemade black bean, butternut squash and ham stew with 3 more lentil cakes and garlic & herb roulé for tea (35g carbs) and 2 hours later only 6.7 (though to be fair I did eat in 2 parts as the walking etc kept me out later than planned thus dinner was sandwiched around getting youngest to bed, so only just over an hour after the stew which was a bit over half the carbs)


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 26, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> For me in that situation I would have just 1 jelly baby (5g carbs) to treat the hypo and bring my levels up above 4 and then my meal. I


Thank you for that, one pack of JB’s on the shopping list for today.
I have my first appointment with the dietitian on the 3rd October, no doubt I will be talking with her about this if she doesn’t mention it first.
Oh, I did enjoy the chocolate biscuits….


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 26, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> Oh, I did enjoy the chocolate biscuits….


I bet you did! Who wouldn't , but it's probably not really conducive to good Type 2 diabetes management eating multiple biscuits.
Part of the problem with hypos is that they make you feel "hangry" and you sometimes just want to eat everything in sight, so portioning out your hypo treatments into small bags in advance can help you to be more disciplined in managing them and keep better track of what you are eating. When I used a whole bag of JBs I would be in such a panic treating the hypo I would lose track of how many I had eaten, whereas if I have a little bag with just 2 or 3 in it, I can't accidentally over treat it.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 26, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> I bet you did! Who wouldn't , but it's probably not really conducive to good Type 2 diabetes management eating multiple biscuits.
> Part of the problem with hypos is that they make you feel "hangry" and you sometimes just want to eat everything in sight, so portioning out your hypo treatments into small bags in advance can help you to be more disciplined in managing them and keep better track of what you are eating. When I used a whole bag of JBs I would be in such a panic treating the hypo I would lose track of how many I had eaten, whereas if I have a little bag with just 2 or 3 in it, I can't accidentally over treat it.



Does "hungry" + "angry" = "hangry"?


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 26, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Does "hungry" + "angry" = "hangry"?


Yes, exactly that!


----------



## Wannie (Sep 26, 2022)

5.6 for me this evening, hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 26, 2022)

7.5 this evening. I do wonder if it rose after 4:00 as things became very stressful for 90 minutes. A decent spat bol and BBC2's quiz night have relaxed me now.  Goodnight guys!


----------



## rayray119 (Sep 26, 2022)

Well it was 9.2 which wasn't jsbing a correction deste know having gone form 5 to 6 units of livemer in the morning and 4 to 5.5 in the evening. My blood sugar has seen diaffacit the past few days I think due to my various hearh problems so I'm back to following six say rules and correcting before the 4 hours are up and will try and get hold of my diabetes team tomorrow.

The good news is I'm getting more bloods done in the morning of things that havent been checked someone sujusted I get thyroid checked as apparently that can affect all sorts of things


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 26, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> I bet you did! Who wouldn't , but it's probably not really conducive to good Type 2 diabetes management eating multiple biscuits.
> Part of the problem with hypos is that they make you feel "hangry" and you sometimes just want to eat everything in sight, so portioning out your hypo treatments into small bags in advance can help you to be more disciplined in managing them and keep better track of what you are eating. When I used a whole bag of JBs I would be in such a panic treating the hypo I would lose track of how many I had eaten, whereas if I have a little bag with just 2 or 3 in it, I can't accidentally over treat it.


Thank you once again Barbara, more sound advice from someone who obviously has a lot more knowledge than me on the subject......I've got my JB's and surprisingly I've managed not to open the bag yet,  here's hoping I can resist it until I need them.


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 26, 2022)

And it was a 6.1 for me this evening, three sausages and a small portion of mash went down a treat followed by a small bowl of berries and a tiny drop of cream, do I know how to treat myself or wot!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 26, 2022)

5.7 tonight. 7.2 after tea, I had homemade cabbage & sausage casserole plus homemade cauliflower cheese. Still felt a bit hungry and carbs from main meal were fairly low so had a pack of Tesco's Pombar equivalent


----------



## Wannie (Sep 27, 2022)

6 this evening which is higher than 2 hrs post lunch, only thing I've had different is a couple of fruit teas, could it be those that have caused the rise ??


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 27, 2022)

Wannie said:


> 6 this evening which is higher than 2 hrs post lunch, only thing I've had different is a couple of fruit teas, could it be those that have caused the rise ??


I very much doubt it. What did you have for lunch. Could it have been something slow release. Have you had a vaccine recently or didn't you say you felt like you were coming down with something this morning? Those would be more likely to be responsible for higher levels.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 27, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> I very much doubt it. What did you have for lunch. Could it have been something slow release. Have you had a vaccine recently or didn't you say you felt like you were coming down with something this morning? Those would be more likely to be responsible for higher levels.


I had chicken cauliflower and some haloumi 'chips' dry fried which I've had a few times and haven't caused a rise, I've checked back in my food diary. I do feel like I'm starting with a cold or something hence the additional hot drinks. Only concerned because I have my bloods done on Thursday and after all these weeks of being careful don't want anything going awry now. Which even as I type it sounds illogical now, mysugr app is saying estimated HBa1c is 33.3, I know its only an estimate and is likely to be higher, but am hoping for at least pre-diabetic levels.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 27, 2022)

6 is still well within range so I wouldn't worry too much but if it is an illness, there is nothing you can do and for a matter of a week, it won't make a significant difference to your HbA1c


----------



## Wannie (Sep 27, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> 6 is still well within range so I wouldn't worry too much but if it is an illness, there is nothing you can do and for a matter of a week, it won't make a significant difference to your HbA1c


Thank you @rebrascora, I am just being over dramatic and silly as I said I'm being illogical. Haven't worried this much about a test for years am usually quite level headed - well I like to think I am   Thank you for replying kindly and patiently


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 27, 2022)

Wannie said:


> Thank you @rebrascora, I am just being over dramatic and silly as I said I'm being illogical. Haven't worried this much about a test for years am usually quite level headed - well I like to think I am   Thank you for replying kindly and patiently


It is totally understandable to be anxious.... not over dramatic at all. I am sure we all experience an element of anxiety as our blood test day approaches, and we want to get the best result possible because we have months of time and effort and self-restraint invested in the result. If we didn't care about the result, we probably wouldn't try to manage our diabetes as well as we do. If it puts it into perspective, I have been battling 10-13s this afternoon and I have insulin to do so, so I would very happily swap you your 6   .... I have stacked a total of 12 units of insulin in 5 injections trying to regain control .... and I thought I had made a reasonably good choice with an all day breakfast for lunch! Thankfully my next blood test is about 6 months away, so I have time for this to clear my blood stream before then. The past 2 days my levels have been shocking though, so I guess it is time to increase my basal again. It is that time of year. I even wore a coat last night for the first time since spring.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 27, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> It is totally understandable to be anxious.... not over dramatic at all. I am sure we all experience an element of anxiety as our blood test day approaches, and we want to get the best result possible because we have months of time and effort and self-restraint invested in the result. If we didn't care about the result, we probably wouldn't try to manage our diabetes as well as we do. If it puts it into perspective, I have been battling 10-13s this afternoon and I have insulin to do so, so I would very happily swap you your 6   .... I have stacked a total of 12 units of insulin in 5 injections trying to regain control .... and I thought I had made a reasonably good choice with an all day breakfast for lunch! Thankfully my next blood test is about 6 months away, so I have time for this to clear my blood stream before then. The past 2 days my levels have been shocking though, so I guess it is time to increase my basal again. It is that time of year. I even wore a coat last night for the first time since spring.


Thank you, in a way its pride, GP wanted me to start on meds at diagnosis but I insisted I could get it down by diet and exercise so I've a point to prove  
I have the utmost respect for all of you that are insulin dependent, I have learnt so much since May and through this forum, before then I was totally unaware of the struggles you all have to ensure you keep yourself safe. You can have my 6 after bloods being taken Thursday 
Yes I had to put a coat on today to walk the dogs, though I soon warmed up!


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 27, 2022)

Love it that part of your anxiety is pressure to prove the Dr wrong. I can understand why that would add a bit of extra needle to the situation. Really wish you lots of luck with that. Also love that I can have your 6 when you are finished with it! Bet you wouldn't be making such an offer if it was a 5.2 though


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 27, 2022)

By the way, I am not posting a reading, as I am not having an evening meal tonight. I had far too much at lunchtime apparently and still battling it.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 27, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> By the way, I am not posting a reading, as I am not having an evening meal tonight. I had far too much at lunchtime apparently and still battling it.


I'm sure you'll win the battle!!!


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 27, 2022)

Wannie said:


> I'm sure you'll win the battle!!!


Thanks for the vote of confidence. Yes, sooner or later I will beat it into submission again and get it toeing the line..... hopefully sooner! I have just hit an all time "Personal Worst" for my Time in Range for the past 7 days.  At least the only way is to improve from here!... I hope!


----------



## Wannie (Sep 27, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Love it that part of your anxiety is pressure to prove the Dr wrong. I can understand why that would add a bit of extra needle to the situation. Really wish you lots of luck with that. Also love that I can have your 6 when you are finished with it! Bet you wouldn't be making such an offer if it was a 5.2 though


I just got very frustrated when firstly a nurse and then the Dr tried to persuade me that I needed Metformin(?) and when I said I needed time to absorb the information and do some research I was told I wasn't taking it seriously, I later found out that another Dr in the practice had seen results 8 days before they spoke to me and had marked them as normal. 
I have to confess that it irritates me that some Drs reach for the 'script pad immediately before discussing options, fortunately the DN lead was happy for me to try diet and exercise first. I accept that there may come a time when I need medication and that even if the HbA1c is ok this time it might not be the next if I don't remain vigilant. 
I would let you have the 5.2's with pleasure


----------



## Wannie (Sep 27, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence. Yes, sooner or later I will beat it into submission again and get it toeing the line..... hopefully sooner! I have just hit an all time "Personal Worst" for my Time in Range for the past 7 days.  At least the only way is to improve from here!... I hope!


You will and your numbers will improve again !! If memory serves you've had some really busy times the last couple of weeks, and then the fall so a lot has been happening for you


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 27, 2022)

Wannie said:


> You will and your numbers will improve again !! If memory serves you've had some really busy times the last couple of weeks, and then the fall so a lot has been happening for you


Too much eating out more like .... and quite a few higher carb meals recently where i had very limited choice. I will be very happy to get back to my usual antisocial self, eating on my own and just catering to my own low carb needs and likes. It makes it all so much easier although it has been lovely catching up with friends recently.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 28, 2022)

Last night 5.3 after multiple hypos between 4:00 and 7:00! ☹️

Have to do morning test but stupidly left my kit out of reach so have to do a wheelchair transfer first. Resting up after a tiring day and 5:00 am visitation!


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 28, 2022)

And it’s a 6.1 for me tonight, after an exhausting day in the garden getting ready for the winter weather to arrive.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 28, 2022)

5.2 this evening as I sniffle and sneeze virtually non stop - Does sneezing count as exercise   
Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 28, 2022)

Wannie said:


> 5.2 this evening as I sniffle and sneeze virtually non stop - Does sneezing count as exercise
> Hope everyone has had a good day


Didn't you say yesterday that I could have your 5.2s?   
Actually, you can keep it tonight as I was 4.4, so much happier with that. A 2unit increase in my Levemir this morning seems to have improved things quite a bit, but then I haven't had any lunch today let alone a whopping plate of meat and carbs like I did yesterday. That is no hardship of course as there are enough pickings on me to live off without needing a meal every 5 hours. Just had a bowl of rasps with Greek yoghurt and seeds tonight for tea as I had a nut bar for breakfast this morning. May have some cheese and olives later before bed maybe with a glass of something but quite content with that for now.

Yes sneezing is great exercise. Have had a few myself today and nose feels a bit moist but not surprising after going out on the horses in the pouring rain and getting soaked through to underwear! I hate having soggy knickers!!  I doubt it will develop into anything worse though. Hope your cold passes quickly.


----------



## Wannie (Sep 28, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Didn't you say yesterday that I could have your 5.2s?
> Actually, you can keep it tonight as I was 4.4, so much happier with that. A 2unit increase in my Levemir this morning seems to have improved things quite a bit, but then I haven't had any lunch today let alone a whopping plate of meat and carbs like I did yesterday. That is no hardship of course as there are enough pickings on me to live off without needing a meal every 5 hours. Just had a bowl of rasps with Greek yoghurt and seeds tonight for tea as I had a nut bar for breakfast this morning. May have some cheese and olives later before bed maybe with a glass of something but quite content with that for now.
> 
> Yes sneezing is great exercise. Have had a few myself today and nose feels a bit moist but not surprising after going out on the horses in the pouring rain and getting soaked through to underwear! I hate having soggy knickers!!  I doubt it will develop into anything worse though. Hope your cold passes quickly.


You can have my 5.2's with pleasure after blood letting er collecting tomorrow   I'm a woman of my word. Well done those numbers look much better than what you mentioned yesterday. Hope your soggy knickers have dried out! Not that I like soggy knickers myself but rather that than cold wet feet. Not that I've been out in rain this afternoon luckily my dogs (springers) are not keen on the rain, dashing out to toilet and back into the house as quick as they can, they didn't use to mind it but age has quietened them.
Thank you I hope so too, enjoy your glass of something


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 28, 2022)

Wannie said:


> You can have my 5.2's with pleasure after blood letting er collecting tomorrow   I'm a woman of my word. Well done those numbers look much better than what you mentioned yesterday. Hope your soggy knickers have dried out! Not that I like soggy knickers myself but rather that than cold wet feet. Not that I've been out in rain this afternoon luckily my dogs (springers) are not keen on the rain, dashing out to toilet and back into the house as quick as they can, they didn't use to mind it but age has quietened them.
> Thank you I hope so too, enjoy your glass of something


I can assure you that Rascal was none too impressed at the idea of going out in that weather either and seriously protested although MeMe was keen, but my sister only visits once a week to ride out with me and it was glorious when she rang me to say she had set off, but then 10 mins after that it started to spit on and by the time she arrived it was chucking it down! We dillied and dallied trying to delay in the hope that it would ease off, but it just got worse, and in the end, we just gave up and headed out. At least it wasn't desperately cold and it only goes as far as the skin!


----------



## Wannie (Sep 28, 2022)

It was a lovely day until about 2pm when it started raining and it hasn't stopped since then. We've, like a lot of other people, have had a lot of rain this past couple of weeks, glad you enjoyed your ride out with your sister.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 28, 2022)

It was the same here. Very pleasant till about 3pm and then got progressively worse. I am sitting in the house, listening to it hammering down and unfortunately, I need to go back out there to do evening stables. I could of course take the car up to the yard but that is cheating, so looks like I will be getting soaked again tonight.   That glass of something may well end up being a hot toddy!


----------



## Wannie (Sep 28, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> It was the same here. Very pleasant till about 3pm and then got progressively worse. I am sitting in the house, listening to it hammering down and unfortunately, I need to go back out there to do evening stables. I could of course take the car up to the yard but that is cheating, so looks like I will be getting soaked again tonight.   That glass of something may well end up being a hot toddy!


Ouch that doesn't sound much fun, if the rain is as bad as it is here I would cheat for once! Hope it doesn't take you long to do stables and you're soon home warm and dry enjoying a hot toddy.


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 28, 2022)

Sorry, @rebrascora and @Wannie But it's been a beautiful day here, sunny all day and 22.6c at 2.15 this afternoon, have been out gardening for most of the day......


----------



## Wannie (Sep 28, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> Sorry, @rebrascora and @Wannie But it's been a beautiful day here, sunny all day and 22.6c at 2.15 this afternoon, have been out gardening for most of the day......


Was sunny but breezy & a little chilly this morning, before heavens opened around 2pm and only stopped half hour ago forecast for more rain overnight only positive is that I no longer have straw coloured grass its turning a lush green and growing fast!! Glad you enjoyed a lovely warm, sunny day gardening and yes I'm jealous


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 28, 2022)

I'm also jealous (don't begrudge you it though) although to be fair it wasn't a bad day here until the rain arrived. We just timed our ride really badly! Still haven't been up to the stables yet as dealing with something on another thread but looks like it has almost stopped so being delayed has been a good thing.... maybe.


----------



## harbottle (Sep 28, 2022)

I was 5.2 two hours after eating.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 29, 2022)

7 5 with no hypos! 
. 
Weather was quite changeable - warm when sun out and cool when hidden by Cloud. No rain of significance!


----------



## rayray119 (Sep 29, 2022)

So it was 8.6 Javed a unit correction an hour earlier though I had another doctors appointment ealliet and basically here.. dis agree to do a teat go a test for croiszial.  It that just stomach issues now.    It's a long lost of things.

Insense stomach and sign pain mainly side pain right know.

Getting extremely week and tired. 

Shortest of bearg abs chear pain



Felling really sick almost have a few times going to the tolliet alor. Also tend to get a bit deazed


 I tempted to go back to a an e I'm so bas but always just get sent home


----------



## Wannie (Sep 29, 2022)

5.8 for me, which I'm very happy with. Had bloods etc done this morning and went shopping for some clothes with my daughter, had a lovely time trailing around metro centre and went to an Italian restaurant for lunch, resisted starter and dessert but ate more than I have been doing, so decided I'd better do some more shopping and burn off some carbs  2 hours after lunch 8.1 - I haven't seen one of those for a long while, so very glad that its coming down now


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 29, 2022)

5.2 before tea this evening


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 29, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> So it was 8.6 Javed a unit correction an hour earlier though I had another doctors appointment ealliet and basically here.. dis agree to do a teat go a test for croiszial.  It that just stomach issues now.    It's a long lost of things.
> 
> Insense stomach and sign pain mainly side pain right know.
> 
> ...


Sorry you’re feeling ill. It’s annoying when it goes on for ages, I can understand as have been ill since Christmas without a diagnosis too. 

I couldn’t follow what croiszial meant, i did follow the rest. Did you mean Crohn’s disease?


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Sep 29, 2022)

5.7 today.


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 29, 2022)

And it was a 6.5 for me pre-dinner tonight.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 30, 2022)

6.8 and no hypos. Quite surprised as was stressed out from 10:00 - 17:00 by mediocre organisations. Just had a sandwich as ended up in bothered about preparing a proper meal!


----------



## Wannie (Sep 30, 2022)

5.2 this evening which is a nice change from 5.8's all day, though I haven't moved much this afternoon as it's been piddling it down and the wind is cold.


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 30, 2022)

And mine was a 4.3 pre-dinner this evening, probably stress as well as my son who is normally home by  1.30, didn't arrive home until 8.15 this evening, apparently, there was a leaving do at work and he thought he had told us about it!!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sep 30, 2022)

5.4 today. Again surprised as I slept for two hours in the afternoon. Have a good weekend!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 1, 2022)

5.0 for me. Had a takeaway curry (not really any idea on carbs, searched for similarly named dishes on Samsung health which estimated total 66g but it could have been way off...). Unfortunately I forgot to take post- meal BG as I was busy photographing and listing food collection for Olio....

Still I bought extra curry to get to the minimum order value for delivery so I can try tomorrow....


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 1, 2022)

5.4 yeasterday afternoon before tea


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 1, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> Sorry you’re feeling ill. It’s annoying when it goes on for ages, I can understand as have been ill since Christmas without a diagnosis too.
> 
> I couldn’t follow what croiszial meant, i did follow the rest. Did you mean Crohn’s disease?


Sorry no I mean they done a blood test for  cortisol levels this was mentioned to me.    The doctor I saw on Thursday claimed they looked head to tail but they have only ever tested for things when I mentioned them.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 1, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Sorry no I mean they done a blood test for  cortisol levels this was mentioned to me.    The doctor I saw on Thursday claimed they looked head to tail but they have only ever tested for things when I mentioned them.


The test for Crohn's disease is normally a faecal calprotectin from a stool sample. This alongside other scans, gastroscope s, etc, there may be others of course is looked at by the gastroenterologist.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 1, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> The test for Crohn's disease is normally a faecal calprotectin from a stool sample. This alongside other scans, gastroscope s, etc, there may be others of course is looked at by the gastroenterologist.


Yes that's already been ruled out this is for something else. I have got another appointment with a gastnolist in 2 weeks but unfortunately seem to be getting worse by the day and it's not just my stomach now.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 1, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Yes that's already been ruled out this is for something else. I have got another appointment with a gastnolist in 2 weeks but unfortunately seem to be getting worse by the day and it's not just my stomach now.


Have gynaecological issues been ruled out. There is so much in the stomach area to be able to distinguish symptoms from different things.
I know you keep going to A&E but do go if it is unbearable.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 1, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Have gynaecological issues been ruled out. There is so much in the stomach area to be able to distinguish symptoms from different things.
> I know you keep going to A&E but do go if it is unbearable.


I had look up what gynaecological meant.


Yeah I A and E always conclude there's nothing wrong with me got tempted the other day to try and get to a different a and e.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 1, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> I had look up what gynaecological meant.
> 
> 
> Yeah I A and E always conclude there's nothing wrong with me got tempted the other day to try and get to a different a and e.


They end up either blaming it on my diabetes or my anxiety anoyingly


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 1, 2022)

BG 6.7 following Covid and Flu jabs this morning


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 1, 2022)

And it's a 7.5 for me pre-dinner tonight having had both flu and covid jabs today.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 1, 2022)

Mine was 7.7 not had to do any corrections today so far and hadcmy flu vaccine this morning.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 1, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> not had to do any corrections today so far and hadcmy flu vaccine this morning.


I had to say it didn't I I should have learnt by now my blood sugar listens and likes to mix things up when I think things are going well


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 1, 2022)

5.2 for me   

I also did a little experiment at a monthly meet up with friends, it was near enough to get the bus this month (and I had dropped youngest off for a sleepover with a friend) so I decided to try having a glass of red wine and a cake (baked by one of the friends) and see if wine helped prevent a big BG rise from the cake... I would have had something else like protein or soup too, but the pub that had been arranged to meet didn't do food! So I just had the glass of wine and a chocolate muffin, which was basically a lunch (I had eaten brunch about 10.45am  this was about 3.15pm). Pre-"meal" BG 5.2, estimated carbs (didn't have the recipe to work out exactly!) 53 (including carbs in the wine), 2 hours post-"meal" BG 5.5!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 1, 2022)

I also realised that I ended up doing "dry September" as my last alcoholic drink before today was in August when I was diagnosed! I hadn't particularly planned on leaving it quite that long but still not finished decorating youngest's new "dressing room"/chillout room so not sorted & moved all the stuff out of the living room to invite the friend I normally meet up with regularly for dinner over...


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 1, 2022)

4.5 for me tonight, so no sign of my Covid booster from this morning, raising my levels so far. My arm is decidedly tender now, but only when I touch it and if that is the worst I suffer, it is a small price to pay. 
Hope everyone sleeps well.


----------



## Wannie (Oct 1, 2022)

5.6 this evening before eating


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 2, 2022)

6.9 tonight before bedtime, I had a weird day, got up late, had breakfast at midday!  went to have my flu jab, ordered omelette and salad in town (went shopping after my covid and flu jab, asked for no chips and extra salad, omelette arrived on top of a mass of chips, with 1 lettuce leaf, half a tomato and a slice of cucumber, ate the omelette and mega salad and left the chips!.  That was at about 5pm....forgot to eat anything else until 9pm and had some cashew nuts and a black coffee, terrible back pain and my arm hurts...not sure if my reading is inflammation or the covid and flu jab or if it's not that bad, but I thought bearing in mind how little I have eaten it would be lower.  Can't sleep now due to the coffee (only had it black as no milk)  tomorrow is another day.  Has anyone else had upper right back pain, sort of in my shoulder. It's similar to when my bra hurts around my ribs and behind, I got these twinges there when I smoked but it appears to have come back much worse tonight.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 2, 2022)

6.8 last evening after early lunch (more a brunch) and near hypo at 4:00!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Oct 2, 2022)

5.3 for me last night and 5.6 afterwards.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Oct 2, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> 6.9 tonight before bedtime, I had a weird day, got up late, had breakfast at midday!  went to have my flu jab, ordered omelette and salad in town (went shopping after my covid and flu jab, asked for no chips and extra salad, omelette arrived on top of a mass of chips, with 1 lettuce leaf, half a tomato and a slice of cucumber, ate the omelette and mega salad and left the chips!.  That was at about 5pm....forgot to eat anything else until 9pm and had some cashew nuts and a black coffee, terrible back pain and my arm hurts...not sure if my reading is inflammation or the covid and flu jab or if it's not that bad, but I thought bearing in mind how little I have eaten it would be lower.  Can't sleep now due to the coffee (only had it black as no milk)  tomorrow is another day.  Has anyone else had upper right back pain, sort of in my shoulder. It's similar to when my bra hurts around my ribs and behind, I got these twinges there when I smoked but it appears to have come back much worse tonight.


I used to get something a lot like that and back then it was diagnosed as gall bladder problems for me.  That was after they checked it wasn't my heart first.  I would get it checked out if I were you.


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 2, 2022)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I used to get something a lot like that and back then it was diagnosed as gall bladder problems for me.  That was after they checked it wasn't my heart first.  I would get it checked out if I were you.


Yes it is similar to gall stone pain  i had my gall bladder out 25 years ago though so its not that xx


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 2, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Yes it is similar to gall stone pain  i had my gall bladder out 25 years ago though so its not that xx


There's a chance it could be heart, women often don't get the classic symptoms, so I would get checked just to be sure it isn't if I were you


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 2, 2022)

Getting things checked out is not so easy. My OH is unwell, a bit of a flame up of a gastric issue which started on Thursday, and he has felt dreadful, a period of hot and shivery but now he has a very high heart rate and some atrial fibrillation symptoms (for which he takes medication). We have used the 111 web service and are waiting a call back within 2 hours.
We have a walk-in centre which is no longer walk-in you have to go through 111 to get an appointment.
Otherwise, it is A&E, and we know what the wait will be like there.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 2, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Getting things checked out is not so easy. My OH is unwell, a bit of a flame up of a gastric issue which started on Thursday, and he has felt dreadful, a period of hot and shivery but now he has a very high heart rate and some atrial fibrillation symptoms (for which he takes medication). We have used the 111 web service and are waiting a call back within 2 hours.
> We have a walk-in centre which is no longer walk-in you have to go through 111 to get an appointment.
> Otherwise, it is A&E, and we know what the wait will be like there.


Sorry to hear that. He hasn't had the Covid jab recently has he because I am certainly having some of those symptoms this afternoon after the jab yesterday. Felt fine this morning, but this afternoon I don't feel good at all and the heart racing and palpitations are a bit disconcerting. Thought I was having a hypo several times this afternoon with heart racing and feeling sick and wobbly legs but BG fine each time I checked, so I am guessing mine is a response to the vaccine yesterday morning.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 2, 2022)

10.6 I was in range at lunch time I had gotten things settle so I'm going blame mixture of flu vaccine/intense pain flare up. Got COVID vachie Tuesday as well so might be in for a bit of ride blood sugar wise this week.    I've came up with another idea of what might be wrong but bit fed up with it being me the one coming up with ideas instead of my doctor's.


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 2, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> There's a chance it could be heart, women often don't get the classic symptoms, so I would get checked just to be sure it isn't if I were you


Ok will mention this at my next check x


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 2, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Getting things checked out is not so easy. My OH is unwell, a bit of a flame up of a gastric issue which started on Thursday, and he has felt dreadful, a period of hot and shivery but now he has a very high heart rate and some atrial fibrillation symptoms (for which he takes medication). We have used the 111 web service and are waiting a call back within 2 hours.
> We have a walk-in centre which is no longer walk-in you have to go through 111 to get an appointment.
> Otherwise, it is A&E, and we know what the wait will be like there.


An update on OH, 111 rang back in 1hr 40 mins and advised to go to A & E which we did, waited half an hour to be triaged and they are going to do some blood tests and he will be seen by a doctor. I have left him there as it could be several hours wait.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 2, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> We have a walk-in centre which is no longer walk-in you have to go through 111 to get an appointment.


My walk in centre only has nurses and have told me before the only tests they can run are urine tests as they have no doctors. As it's none sd an urgent treatment centre.


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 2, 2022)

And back to normal figures today. BG before tea 5.0


----------



## Wannie (Oct 2, 2022)

Busy with my granddaughters today, pumpkin picking, was a beautiful sunny morning here so after pumpkin picking we went for a walk and then lunch and a spot of shopping, totally forgot to take my blood glucose this evening.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 2, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Sorry to hear that. He hasn't had the Covid jab recently has he because I am certainly having some of those symptoms this afternoon after the jab yesterday. Felt fine this morning, but this afternoon I don't feel good at all and the heart racing and palpitations are a bit disconcerting. Thought I was having a hypo several times this afternoon with heart racing and feeling sick and wobbly legs but BG fine each time I checked, so I am guessing mine is a response to the vaccine yesterday morning.


It was nearly 2 weeks ago we both had the flu and covid vaccine. He does get AF episodes occasionally but never with such a high heart rate and lasting for more than 24 hours. He takes medication for it. It does freak him out.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 2, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> It was nearly 2 weeks ago we both had the flu and covid vaccine. He does get AF episodes occasionally but never with such a high heart rate and lasting for more than 24 hours. He takes medication for it. It does freak him out.


Understandable. I would freak out if I was sitting in the drivers seat of my car and the engine suddenly started revving it's pants off. It certainly doesn't sound like it would be linked to the vaccine after 2 weeks, which is a shame in some respects as it might have been a relatively simple and slightly reassuring explanation. Hope they get him stabilized soon and he can come home. Spending hours in A&E is just torment.... unless you are into people watching and then it can be a real eye opener! Hope he took a good book with him although it sounds like he is probably not well enough to be bothered. Have you had any update yet?


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 2, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Understandable. I would freak out if I was sitting in the drivers seat of my car and the engine suddenly started revving it's pants off. It certainly doesn't sound like it would be linked to the vaccine after 2 weeks, which is a shame in some respects as it might have been a relatively simple and slightly reassuring explanation. Hope they get him stabilized soon and he can come home. Spending hours in A&E is just torment.... unless you are into people watching and then it can be a real eye opener! Hope he took a good book with him although it sounds like he is probably not well enough to be bothered. Have you had any update yet?


Thanks for your concern, nothing from him yet. He took his tablet with a book downloaded if he can concentrate on reading that.


----------



## harbottle (Oct 2, 2022)

5.4 pre dinner.


----------



## Wannie (Oct 2, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Thanks for your concern, nothing from him yet. He took his tablet with a book downloaded if he can concentrate on reading that.


Hope you hear something soon and that all is ok, I have an aunt who suffers the same and has spent a few times sat in a&e, thinking of you both and hope he's home soon


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 2, 2022)

And it was an 8.0 for me pre-dinner tonight surprisingly, I had missed out on lunch as I was busy and forgot about it, OH wasn't too happy about that when she arrived home..


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 3, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> My walk in centre only has nurses and have told me before the only tests they can run are urine tests as they have no doctors. As it's none sd an urgent treatment centre.


I'm lucky that my nearest walk in is also the local out of hours GP site, and on the main hospital site - directly attached - so if they think it needs A&E they can send us straight through. And if the nurse thinks a doctor needs to look they can book us on the list and OOH is the same waiting room as WIC.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 3, 2022)

7.1 for me. A very late tea though, I think my liver was maybe panicking as I had only had lunch today and that was more than 10.5 hours before I got round to tea.

Plus there was a little stress in the afternoon.... drove to pick youngest up from sleepover, took eldest with me too, and went a bit too tight around a corner (I'm usually in the middle lane for it and starting from stopped at the traffic lights but they were green) and over a full kerb and busted a tyre. So we then had a bit of a wait for AA to swap it for my spare, fortunately they didn't take too long to arrive and we even still managed to squeeze in a quick food (and jumper) shop before the 4pm supermarket close...

I guess at least my AA membership this year has paid for itself? Renewal is in a week so it was running out of time to give full value...


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 3, 2022)

4.9 for me and a bit of a late midnight feast rather than evening meal although a rather frugal feast I should add but tasty none the less!.... Tin of tuna with mayonnaise and spring onion spread onto thick slices of homegrown beef tomato. Think I am going to need some nuts and half a square of dark choc to lift my levels up a bit more before bed.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 3, 2022)

Not quite 2 hours after tea, but the washing is finished and hung up and I'm too tired to stay up another 15 minutes so checked post meal BG early and it's dropped to 6! Only 29g carbs in the meal, looks like my body's insulin response has dealt successfully with that and the glucose my liver was chucking out to keep me going. Time to sleep now as alarm goes off about 7am


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 3, 2022)

5 on the nose for me at 6:30 for me!


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 3, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Understandable. I would freak out if I was sitting in the drivers seat of my car and the engine suddenly started revving it's pants off. It certainly doesn't sound like it would be linked to the vaccine after 2 weeks, which is a shame in some respects as it might have been a relatively simple and slightly reassuring explanation. Hope they get him stabilized soon and he can come home. Spending hours in A&E is just torment.... unless you are into people watching and then it can be a real eye opener! Hope he took a good book with him although it sounds like he is probably not well enough to be bothered. Have you had any update yet?


They kept him in overnight as the consultant wants some abdominal x-rays and scans. They think it may be an intestinal infection. He had a reasonable night and got some sleep but thinks he may be in a couple of days. I await more news.
It was definitely a good move to go there in the end.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 3, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> 7.1 for me. A very late tea though, I think my liver was maybe panicking as I had only had lunch today and that was more than 10.5 hours before I got round to tea.
> 
> Plus there was a little stress in the afternoon.... drove to pick youngest up from sleepover, took eldest with me too, and went a bit too tight around a corner (I'm usually in the middle lane for it and starting from stopped at the traffic lights but they were green) and over a full kerb and busted a tyre. So we then had a bit of a wait for AA to swap it for my spare, fortunately they didn't take too long to arrive and we even still managed to squeeze in a quick food (and jumper) shop before the 4pm supermarket close...
> 
> I guess at least my AA membership this year has paid for itself? Renewal is in a week so it was running out of time to give full value...



Don't delay in getting a replacement tyre particularly if you have a Triple S (stupid spaces saver). I am in the RAC and got a good deal for an "at home" replacement through them.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 3, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Don't delay in getting a replacement tyre particularly if you have a Triple S (stupid spaces saver). I am in the RAC and got a good deal for an "at home" replacement through them.


It's a full size spare but going to call the garage now


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Oct 3, 2022)

5.9 tonight.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 3, 2022)

7.2 today. I actually expected higher as I have been in a foul mood after last night's issues. Been raving against diabetes, amputation, wheelchair, awkwardness of doing everyday things from going to the loo thru cooking to going to my bank, etc. Grr - I want to smash a punch bag!


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 3, 2022)

It was 6.6 but but did a 2 unit correction but did for a 16.3 not that long before as well as my background needs increasing a tad more it seems I needed I witnessed something I had call the police about ealiier on which wouldn't have helped.


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 3, 2022)

5.1 this evening before supper


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 3, 2022)

4.8 this evening. Though I've not quite worked out what to cook...


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 3, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> They kept him in overnight as the consultant wants some abdominal x-rays and scans. They think it may be an intestinal infection. He had a reasonable night and got some sleep but thinks he may be in a couple of days. I await more news.
> It was definitely a good move to go there in the end.
> Thanks everyone.


Update on OH, I have just returned from visiting and it sounds as if he dodged a bullet as they discovered a perforation in the ascending colon. That allowed an infection in the abdomen, so he has had an antibiotic shot. The blood pressure and heart rate have settled. He is on Nil by Mouth for 24 hours so on a fluids drip. 
They are not sure yet if surgery will be needed but he expects to be in hospital for several days. He is absolutely bored to tears but that is a good sign that he is actually feeling a lot better. 
They do not think it is life threatening but could well have been if we hadn't gone to A & E when we did.


----------



## Wannie (Oct 3, 2022)

4.3 for me at 6.30pm tonight; Busy weekend and a busy but lovely day, granddaughter's school had a training day so after dropping youngest at nursery we drove up the coast and enjoyed a morning 'messing' about in a leisure centre pool, then for lunch and a walk, by time I took her home I was feeling a tad worn out


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 3, 2022)

And it was an 8.0 for me pre-dinner tonight.

Had to see my dietician today after having my first blood test last week since being diagnosed with diabetes last May, I  was very pleased that my A1c had come down from 89 to 4.3 in such a short space of time, although I was told that I needed to eat more carbs.....Funny old world init...


----------



## Wannie (Oct 3, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> And it was an 8.0 for me pre-dinner tonight.
> 
> Had to see my dietician today after having my first blood test last week since being diagnosed with diabetes last May, I  was very pleased that my A1c had come down from 89 to 4.3 in such a short space of time, although I was told that I needed to eat more carbs.....Funny old world init...


Well done that is a wonderful result


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 3, 2022)

Well, my system is clearly unhappy tonight. I was 10.1 an hour and a half ago and had been for a couple of hours according to the graph despite masses of stacked corrections this afternoon. I injected 2.5 more units Fiasp (supposed to be fast acting insulin ) at 8pm but levels rose a bit instead of dropping, so I injected another 2.5 units at 8.30pm and I am still on 9.9 with an horizontal arrow now, so don't think I will be eating tonight or maybe just a chunk of cheese later before bed if it ever comes down. I hate days like this when insulin is just like water and levels refuse to come down. I have stuck in an extra 2 units of Levemir tonight and hoping that will tame the beast.

@Leadinglights So pleased they discovered the problem and he is receiving prompt and appropriate treatment. Sounds really nasty. Hope he makes a speedy recovery. 

@MikeyBikey So sorry you are having such a tough time. I can't begin to imagine how challenging it must be and sleep regularly interrupted by pain will make everything so much more difficult. 
It seems really trivial but sending virtual (((HUGS))) your way as it is all I can offer. 
Maybe see if you can find a good comedy program to watch as laughter, particularly a good belly laugh is the best medicine when everything seems so impossible! Hope you get some better sleep tonight. More (((HUGS)))


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 3, 2022)

Wannie said:


> Well done that is a wonderful result


Thanks, @Wannie nobody is more surprised than me I can assure you.....


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 3, 2022)

Well, Libre still sitting at 8.7 3 hours after that 5 units of Fiasp, so I did a finger prick and depressed myself even further.... 10.0mmols... so no evening meal for me tonight.   That will teach me to eat baked beans for lunch. I have injected 19.5 units of Fiasp in total for lunch and afterwards in corrections....Granted, it was a whole tin of baked beans with 3 Sesame Ryvita and some corned beef (I was having a very rare day where I was ravenous and craving).  Will be a long time before I have beans again, especially as I don't buy them and the tin had been in the back of the cupboard for rather too many years. I wouldn't mind if I had enjoyed them but I didn't.  Not a happy bunny tonight. Hate levels being high. Makes me feel yuk physically and mentally. Grrh!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 4, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Well, my system is clearly unhappy tonight. I was 10.1 an hour and a half ago and had been for a couple of hours according to the graph despite masses of stacked corrections this afternoon. I injected 2.5 more units Fiasp (supposed to be fast acting insulin ) at 8pm but levels rose a bit instead of dropping, so I injected another 2.5 units at 8.30pm and I am still on 9.9 with an horizontal arrow now, so don't think I will be eating tonight or maybe just a chunk of cheese later before bed if it ever comes down. I hate days like this when insulin is just like water and levels refuse to come down. I have stuck in an extra 2 units of Levemir tonight and hoping that will tame the beast.
> 
> @Leadinglights So pleased they discovered the problem and he is receiving prompt and appropriate treatment. Sounds really nasty. Hope he makes a speedy recovery.
> 
> ...



Had a decent night's sleep but woke to early as dozed part of the afternoon. Thanks for caring! (star emoji)


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 4, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> And it was an 8.0 for me pre-dinner tonight.
> 
> Had to see my dietician today after having my first blood test last week since being diagnosed with diabetes last May, I  was very pleased that my A1c had come down from 89 to 4.3 in such a short space of time, although I was told that I needed to eat more carbs.....Funny old world init...


Correction to the above post…

It should have read ‘From 89 to 43’ (not 4.3)


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 4, 2022)

Tyre replaced. Vehicle health check while it was in has added replacing another tyre and replacing the drive shaft oil seal to the routine service in 2 weeks. Fortunately my bank account is in better shape than when it last needed work done, and this is cheaper work too!


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 4, 2022)

And it was a 8.5 for me tonight.


----------



## Wannie (Oct 4, 2022)

Good evening all 5.1 for me, have spent day restocking fridge and food cupboard, washing and drying a mountain of clothes, tidying toys and cleaning up, how can two little people cause such chaos?


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 4, 2022)

Not tested yet, will do it at bedtime.  I have just been to my local corner shop as we have run out of milk.  The lady that works there is very friendly, the sort of shop that stays open on Christmas Day and knows all the neighbours. Anyway I dont know whether to be offended or feel complimented by her comment.  I bought a packet of magic stars and she said "oh fancy something sweet?"  I said "no they are for my daughter" to which she nodded her head and said "Diabetes!" I said "well yes but how do you know", and she gestured to me with her arms open wide and said "I used to be massive and lost weight when I had diabetes too"....she was implying I had lost weight but also that she thought I was massive previously if her open arms stretched outwards meant how big I was before!  I dont think she meant anything except to share experiences, she then lent over towards me as I handed over payment and said "And you will lose more, trust me, much more"

Oh well, now I feel like eating the magic stars in defiance!


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 4, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Update on OH, I have just returned from visiting and it sounds as if he dodged a bullet as they discovered a perforation in the ascending colon. That allowed an infection in the abdomen, so he has had an antibiotic shot. The blood pressure and heart rate have settled. He is on Nil by Mouth for 24 hours so on a fluids drip.
> They are not sure yet if surgery will be needed but he expects to be in hospital for several days. He is absolutely bored to tears but that is a good sign that he is actually feeling a lot better.
> They do not think it is life threatening but could well have been if we hadn't gone to A & E when we did.


Update on OH, they are playing a waiting game at the moment, but thinking he may need surgery which would mean a stoma, not sure if that would be temporary or not. Various doctors have said different thing about the level of activity he will be able to do, not being able to do the allotment or doing stuff in the workshop to yes OK but not heavy digging or lifting. He is still on NbM, antibiotics, and IV fluids. He was very despondent this morning when they told him but seemed a bit more positive this evening.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 4, 2022)

6.3. Having pretty much the same for tea as I had for lunch yesterday, except the bread is toasted and the soup is heated up!

(Our kitchen appliances circuit was still off this morning from yesterday lunchtime... seems a bit ridiculous to me that there's no one in the office building who can check the fuse box and had to wait 24 hours for a maintenance person to come.... apparently they were "due soon" when I left the office at 9.55 today...)


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 4, 2022)

Scared to test as made a mistake and drank strawberry flavoured water with no artificial sugars instead of sugar free. drank about 300ml which is 7 carbs and I know a fruit drink is what people have to raise sugar levels which isnt what I wanted, I just wanted a tasty water with no sugar grr.  Anyway I am 8.8 so possibly I would have been about 6.8 before having the drink,  I drank it literally 10 mins ago and have just tested, is this the highest its likely to go or should I check in a couple of hours too?


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 4, 2022)

4.5 for me tonight and levels behaving much more appropriately today which is such a huge relief. 2 units in and a pot of feta stuffed peppadew peppers for my evening meal. Tasty and one of my favourite snack/treats but not very substantial. Can't be bothered to cook though, so it will do.

@Jenny65. Put it out of your mind. 7g carbs isn't going to make a huge difference in the scheme of things and you don't need to know how high your levels go as a result of it because you are unlikely to be making it a regular part of your menu. We have all bought things we thought would be suitable and then found out they weren't. It is just part of the process of finding the right products that work for us. I am guessing one of your family will finish it off for you and hopefully you will find something else which will be more suitable. I really like the mexican Lime and elderflower sparkling crush that Lidl do. They also have a Morello Cherry one which I get occasionally and a Tropical Fruit which I don't care for. I usually put about 100mls in a tall glass and fill it up with water. They are designed to be drunk as they are but I find them too sweet so about a 1/3 of that to 2/3 water works well for me and of course they last longer.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 4, 2022)

It was 9.9.  I've dropped to 4.2 t mid afternoon but had just come in from a short walk. Treated it as I would a hypo(because there isn't much difference) and was only 4.9 afterwards so had a small chocolate bar.  I had Futher increaseed my Livermoir  slightly this morning because things were sujesting I needed to to for late afternoon/early evening. I'm not going to say that was wrong thing to do just yet and I see how tomorrow goes then expertimwnt with Ceritin things the awser might be to keep the increase but knock my lunch time insulin back down again to compermise)


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 4, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> 4.5 for me tonight and levels behaving much more appropriately today which is such a huge relief. 2 units in and a pot of feta stuffed peppadew peppers for my evening meal. Tasty and one of my favourite snack/treats but not very substantial. Can't be bothered to cook though, so it will do.
> 
> @Jenny65. Put it out of your mind. 7g carbs isn't going to make a huge difference in the scheme of things and you don't need to know how high your levels go as a result of it because you are unlikely to be making it a regular part of your menu. We have all bought things we thought would be suitable and then found out they weren't. It is just part of the process of finding the right products that work for us. I am guessing one of your family will finish it off for you and hopefully you will find something else which will be more suitable. I really like the mexican Lime and elderflower sparkling crush that Lidl do. They also have a Morello Cherry one which I get occasionally and a Tropical Fruit which I don't care for. I usually put about 100mls in a tall glass and fill it up with water. They are designed to be drunk as they are but I find them too sweet so about a 1/3 of that to 2/3 water works well for me and of course they last longer.


Thanks for making me feel better, I just thought it tasted too nice to be OK, and when I used my nutra check on the barcode, 25 calories per 250ml appeared and then i noticed the carbs   but you are right I will make the odd mistake like this, x  I will try those drinks you mention, the Elderflower one sounds lovely


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 4, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Thanks for making me feel better, I just thought it tasted too nice to be OK, and when I used my nutra check on the barcode, 25 calories per 250ml appeared and then i noticed the carbs   but you are right I will make the odd mistake like this, x  I will try those drinks you mention, the Elderflower one sounds lovely


I like the apple and elderflower sparkling water from Aldi or apple and mango from ASDA. They have still versions as well. But lots of different flavours in both.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 4, 2022)

I found the Lidl still flavoured waters were absolutely awful. They were out of the sparkling ones that I usually get and I assumed they would be similar.... YUK! Useful to know I can go to Aldi and get a nice Apple and Elderflower if Lidl are out of stock with their sparkling range


----------



## Wannie (Oct 4, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Scared to test as made a mistake and drank strawberry flavoured water with no artificial sugars instead of sugar free. drank about 300ml which is 7 carbs and I know a fruit drink is what people have to raise sugar levels which isnt what I wanted, I just wanted a tasty water with no sugar grr.  Anyway I am 8.8 so possibly I would have been about 6.8 before having the drink,  I drank it literally 10 mins ago and have just tested, is this the highest its likely to go or should I check in a couple of hours too?


As @rebrascora says put it out of your mind it won't make a difference for this once. I had my granddaughters to stay this weekend and the youngest (15 months old) started feeding me some of her white chocolate buttons maybe 3 or 4, thought I shouldn't be eating these but it was such a lovely moment (she kept leaning over to kiss me as I ate them) I wasn't going to spoil it for the sake of a few extra carbs! Though as much as I enjoyed the moment I didn't enjoy the chocolate it was way too sweet.


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 5, 2022)

Wannie said:


> As @rebrascora says put it out of your mind it won't make a difference for this once. I had my granddaughters to stay this weekend and the youngest (15 months old) started feeding me some of her white chocolate buttons maybe 3 or 4, thought I shouldn't be eating these but it was such a lovely moment (she kept leaning over to kiss me as I ate them) I wasn't going to spoil it for the sake of a few extra carbs! Though as much as I enjoyed the moment I didn't enjoy the chocolate it was way too sweet.


awe thats adorable, I would have done the same x


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 5, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> Tyre replaced. Vehicle health check while it was in has added replacing another tyre and replacing the drive shaft oil seal to the routine service in 2 weeks. Fortunately my bank account is in better shape than when it last needed work done, and this is cheaper work too!


Was that for the sills? Quote for my car is more than car's value! ☹️


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 5, 2022)

Felt I was going low after pumping iron yesterday afternoon but tested at 5.4. As it seemed to be on a downward trend had a 2 finger Kit-Kat. 90 minutes later 30 minutes before supper 3.9!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 5, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Not tested yet, will do it at bedtime.  I have just been to my local corner shop as we have run out of milk.  The lady that works there is very friendly, the sort of shop that stays open on Christmas Day and knows all the neighbours. Anyway I dont know whether to be offended or feel complimented by her comment.  I bought a packet of magic stars and she said "oh fancy something sweet?"  I said "no they are for my daughter" to which she nodded her head and said "Diabetes!" I said "well yes but how do you know", and she gestured to me with her arms open wide and said "I used to be massive and lost weight when I had diabetes too"....she was implying I had lost weight but also that she thought I was massive previously if her open arms stretched outwards meant how big I was before!  I dont think she meant anything except to share experiences, she then lent over towards me as I handed over payment and said "And you will lose more, trust me, much more"
> 
> Oh well, now I feel like eating the magic stars in defiance!



Bit like when I told someone I has been diabetic all my life and they said"You must have been a fat child"!


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 5, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Bit like when I told someone I has been diabetic all my life and they said"You must have been a fat child"!


Thats harsh!  Why do people think they have the right to comment, especially as diabetics can be any shape or size, there is a lot of assumption from people isnt there?

I have had a little positive today, according to my body composition scales my visceral fat is now in acceptable range.   However a little cloud on the horizon is that following my blood test on Friday I have had a text from the surgery saying to call the doctor to discuss my results.  I called and the doctor is on leave today and they told me it has to be him as he requested the test (this is actually a lie, I put in the request online for a blood test to check my HBa1c and redo my lover and cholesterol checks as the doctor (not this doctor but a different one at the practice) advised me to do. So he didnt ask for it and in addition I was handed over to him to deliver the previous results as my own GP was on holiday so why they have suddenly decided I can only speak to him about the results is strange.


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 5, 2022)

@Jenny65 Is this a new NHS test: lover test?


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 5, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Thats harsh!  Why do people think they have the right to comment, especially as diabetics can be any shape or size, there is a lot of assumption from people isnt there?
> 
> I have had a little positive today, according to my body composition scales my visceral fat is now in acceptable range.   However a little cloud on the horizon is that following my blood test on Friday I have had a text from the surgery saying to call the doctor to discuss my results.  I called and the doctor is on leave today and they told me it has to be him as he requested the test (this is actually a lie, I put in the request online for a blood test to check my HBa1c and redo my lover and cholesterol checks as the doctor (not this doctor but a different one at the practice) advised me to do. So he didnt ask for it and in addition I was handed over to him to deliver the previous results as my own GP was on holiday so why they have suddenly decided I can only speak to him about the results is strange.


I suspect it may be because you will have questions which the receptionist or nurse is not qualified to answer.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 5, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Was that for the sills? Quote for my car is more than car's value! ☹️


The last work? It was for coolant pump as it was leaking excessively. My car has a lot of miles but is only 6 years old so definitely still worth more than the work needed this year.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 5, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Thats harsh!  Why do people think they have the right to comment, especially as diabetics can be any shape or size, there is a lot of assumption from people isnt there?
> 
> I have had a little positive today, according to my body composition scales my visceral fat is now in acceptable range.   However a little cloud on the horizon is that following my blood test on Friday I have had a text from the surgery saying to call the doctor to discuss my results.  I called and the doctor is on leave today and they told me it has to be him as he requested the test (this is actually a lie, I put in the request online for a blood test to check my HBa1c and redo my lover and cholesterol checks as the doctor (not this doctor but a different one at the practice) advised me to do. So he didnt ask for it and in addition I was handed over to him to deliver the previous results as my own GP was on holiday so why they have suddenly decided I can only speak to him about the results is strange.


In terms of ordering the test on the system, presumably he put it through which is what the receptionist would have been looking at. I guess you'll have to wait until you are able to speak to GP to find out whether the nurse could have spoken to you, but receptionist wouldn't be able to discuss anything that may have shown up. It may be that the message says "speak to GP" and the receptionist is just going on that - when I had my original results I got a text to speak with GP but already had an appointment to speak to nurse - but she hadn't clicked the buttons or something to order the tests so phlebotomist got GP to order them on the day they were taken.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 5, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> The last work? It was for coolant pump as it was leaking excessively. My car has a lot of miles but is only 6 years old so definitely still worth more than the work needed this year.


Cars are often worth more to you than a garage is prepared to give in part exchange. We were offered £200 for our 7-year-old diesel citroen with only 60,000 miles on the clock. Told them to stick it!!!!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 5, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Cars are often worth more to you than a garage is prepared to give in part exchange. We were offered £200 for our 7-year-old diesel citroen with only 60,000 miles on the clock. Told them to stick it!!!!


If that was recent they were definitely trying to pull a fast one, second hand prices have gone way up! Honestjohn website reckons average 7 year old Citroën they underoffered by 4.5k....


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 5, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> If that was recent they were definitely trying to pull a fast one, second hand prices have gone way up! Honestjohn website reckons average 7 year old Citroën they underoffered by 4.5k....


It was a couple of years ago. It was frustrating as the only problem was the engine management warning light which was constantly on and we had it to many garages and nobody could fix it, even though they could not actually find anything wrong with the car but as the light was on it was an MOT failure. We kept it one more year and another garage offered us £3000 against another car, which we took but really don't like the new one nearly as much. It is petrol and fuel consumption is not a patch on the diesel.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 5, 2022)

Sounds very frustrating! My car is petrol but I haven't actually owned a diesel myself. Driven a hire one once or twice. I seem to keep finding recently that I fill up as cheapest I've seen petrol for a bit then the next day it drops again.... though since I go through about a tank a fortnight with work and leisure driving it isn't too bad unless the price then goes back up again before I next need petrol!


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 5, 2022)

8.1 I then took insulin for what I was about to eat and discovered the source was too spicy so it was a struggle


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 5, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> 8.1 I then took insulin for what I was about to eat and discovered the source was too spicy so it was a struggle


Oh I don't need the care symbols I forgot emojis diaaaper I was actually laughing about it.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 5, 2022)

Libre says 3.1 but I'm actually low 4s as this sensor is reading between 1 and 1.5 mmols low. Just having some stewed beef in a tomato sauce with mushrooms, carrots, peas, onions and a lot of sauteed marrow and a couple of baby potatoes.... basically a beef casserole/stew. Nice and warming, tasty and filling and using up one of my rather too many marrows (courgettes that got away).


----------



## Wannie (Oct 5, 2022)

5.1 for me this evening, hope you've all had a good day


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 5, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Libre says 3.1 but I'm actually low 4s as this sensor is reading between 1 and 1.5 mmols low. Just having some stewed beef in a tomato sauce with mushrooms, carrots, peas, onions and a lot of sauteed marrow and a couple of baby potatoes.... basically a beef casserole/stew. Nice and warming, tasty and filling and using up one of my rather too many marrows (courgettes that got away).


As my OH is in hospital I have made myself some ratatouille which I love and he hates, so will have it with some grated cheese.


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 5, 2022)

7.5 bedtime reading for me, I have got quite bad at doing my testing, Just on waking and at bedtime.  My evening ones seem to be in the 7s a lot and my morning ones the low 6s.  As I am not on meds and controlling with diet alone, is this OK do you think?


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 5, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> As my OH is in hospital I have made myself some ratatouille which I love and he hates, so will have it with some grated cheese.


Oh now I want some Ratatouille too thats one of my favorites.  I was sad when Nandos removed it as a side instead of chips or coleslaw etc.  I felt having chicken and ratatouille was tasty and healthy (I dont like Nandos as a rule but its my daughters favorite place to eat.)  Hope you OH gets better soon xx


----------



## harbottle (Oct 5, 2022)

3.8 after walking home, just before making dinner
5.6 an hour after dinner
6.0 two hours after dinner
5.1 three hours after dinner

And I think I forgot to take my Metfartin this morning.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 5, 2022)

9.1 for me. I was 3.7 at 5:00 so treated but 39 mins later was 2.9 so treated again and probably too much. Think I will reduce the Isophane tomorrow as all these JBs will make me put in weight!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 5, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> The last work? It was for coolant pump as it was leaking excessively. My car has a lot of miles but is only 6 years old so definitely still worth more than the work needed this year.



Sorry it was @khskel that needed the sills on an original Mini!


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 5, 2022)

And it was a 7.0 for me pre-dinner tonight, I put it down to a chocolate chip muffin I had with my coffee I had this afternoon....


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 6, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Update on OH, they are playing a waiting game at the moment, but thinking he may need surgery which would mean a stoma, not sure if that would be temporary or not. Various doctors have said different thing about the level of activity he will be able to do, not being able to do the allotment or doing stuff in the workshop to yes OK but not heavy digging or lifting. He is still on NbM, antibiotics, and IV fluids. He was very despondent this morning when they told him but seemed a bit more positive this evening.


Thursday update. The consultant rang me to talk through what was going on and what they are planning which I was quite impressed with.
They are reluctant to operate whilst there is still infection so are continuing the antibiotics and fluids and will do another CT early next week. He has been allowed jelly and ice cream this morning to see how he gets on with that. They are talking about needing to remove about 30-40cm of the bowel when they do the surgery. Obviously, he will be in hospital for some time. They may give some IV nutrition to keep things going meanwhile.
He had a bad night as the beeper on the drip kept going off. Hopefully he will catch up on some sleep today.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 6, 2022)

It was 10.8 but had a couple of jelly babies post lunch as felt like I was dropping even though was only 6.4.   did have a ever so minor hypo just before lunch(as 3.8 which know is counted as normal for non diabetics so not too much to worry about)


----------



## Wannie (Oct 6, 2022)

5.5 before food for me this evening. 
Busy morning but not as hectic this afternoon thank goodness. Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 6, 2022)

And a 6.1 for me before dinner tonight.........


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 6, 2022)

4.3 for me tonight and just had an unbolused apple from the garden (my second of the day) but half at a time and they are tart (low carb) and crisp, just how I like them with a chunk of cheese (mature cheddar) and a cooked high meat content sausage. Sometimes just picking at things is nicer than a big meal, especially if you can get away without injecting for it.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 6, 2022)

7.5 pre-tea. Maybe cos had a hectic day, not enough water to drink (didn't have much time to drink it!) and started making various different food dishes when home not just my tea so it was later than it would have otherwise been.... didn't like the main thing I was trying for tea, so had a half portion of spinach, rocket &coconut soup that didn't divide nicely when I was portioning it, plus a couple of Aldi's peanut butter chocolate trees (OK but not nice enough to really want to make them my little bit of chocolate again. I should make some of my own peanut butter cups with high cocoa low sugar chocolate and unsweetened peanut butter again...)


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 7, 2022)

So after reducing my Isophane by 5u (25%) I was 6.4 at 5:31 and 4.2 at 6:57. Puzzling? Had some delays and didn't eat till 9:00.


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 7, 2022)

5.2 before our early supper today.


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 7, 2022)

And a 7,1 for me pre-dinner tonight......


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 7, 2022)

12.4 I had a stack mid afternoon because as was going for a walk difinatlly feeling it more again after treating it. I did start felling like I was dropping not long after tea but when I checked I was 10.2 so I assumed it was one of those widen moments felt like that for a bit afterwards so probably meant u was falling fast so I checked and I was falling fast but as I had checked thought I was fine.


----------



## Wannie (Oct 7, 2022)

4.6 this evening before eating


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 7, 2022)

Kept to the lower dose of Isophane and BG was 7.3 tonight. Being stressed and tired I order a 7" pizza and salad from our local guy - thin crust naturally. I got a 19" one delivered which is double the size. It was delicious so I shot up an extra 5u Actrapid and ate it all. In fact I thought it low so carefully washed my hands, dried them and tested the opposite finger on the left - 7.2!  

P.S. I have revised my 5-letter words in preparation for Wordle but doubt I will do it in one!


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 8, 2022)

5.3 for me as I am about to tuck into a very late evening meal. I didn't get time to eat before heading out to the theatre and had GGs to sort when I got back so just cooked up a sort of spicey ratatouille with sausage and salami. I last ate 13hrs ago and it was an apple and some cheese.... well apart from a couple of JBs in the theatre to keep my levels from dropping due to us boogying the night away, so feeling pretty hungry now.  I have dropped my Levemir a unit and hope that gets me through the night without a hypo tonight. I'm not having any bolus with my meal as it's pretty low carb.... just what is in the tomato, onion and yet more marrow....got to use them up somehow


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 8, 2022)

Didn't test before what has ended up being my evening meal as it was supposed to be a snack    Kind Dark Choc & salted nut bar while I was finishing some paperwork off. By the time I did have time to think about a "proper tea" I couldn't be bothered


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 8, 2022)

Good groanin! 10.3 for me. Think some of yesterday's carbs absorbed slowly.


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 8, 2022)

And an 8.0 for me pre-dinner this evening......


----------



## Wannie (Oct 8, 2022)

5.1 for me at 7pm didn't eat until half hour ago. Hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 9, 2022)

Very nice 5.2


----------



## Wannie (Oct 9, 2022)

5.1 for me this evening, very pleased as I had a full Sunday lunch albeit smaller portions than what I used to eat.


----------



## harbottle (Oct 9, 2022)

5.2 before tea

Chicken, loads of cauliflower and broccoli and a couple of potatoes.

5.6 afterwards.

For some reason, potato didn’t really seem to cause me much of an issue.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 9, 2022)

4.6 for me according to Libre but just felt like I wanted to check up on it as my levels had been stuck on 4.6 according to Libre for nearly an hour. Finger prick showed 6.2. This sensor has been consistently near enough 1mmol lower than finger pricks but looks like it has drifted a little more. Still workable, so not too worried, but may check it again tomorrow.

More spicy ratatouille for my evening meal tonight to use up courgette/marrow glut with salami and konjac noodles. I always add balsamic and port to my rat and tonight I also added a few sliced jalapenos and olives and sweet paprika. It was really tasty. I could eat it almost every night and not get sick of it..... just as well as the marrows keep coming!! Picked one tonight easily the size of my thigh from knee to hip and I am a stocky lass!! And there is another still on the plant not much smaller plus a few smaller courgettes. I planted it in the banty chicken run and it has clearly benefitted from their nitrogen deposits on the soil.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 9, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> 4.6 for me according to Libre but just felt like I wanted to check up on it as my levels had been stuck on 4.6 according to Libre for nearly an hour. Finger prick showed 6.2. This sensor has been consistently near enough 1mmol lower than finger pricks but looks like it has drifted a little more. Still workable, so not too worried, but may check it again tomorrow.
> 
> More spicy ratatouille for my evening meal tonight to use up courgette/marrow glut with salami and konjac noodles. I always add balsamic and port to my rat and tonight I also added a few sliced jalapenos and olives and sweet paprika. It was really tasty. I could eat it almost every night and not get sick of it..... just as well as the marrows keep coming!! Picked one tonight easily the size of my thigh from knee to hip and I am a stocky lass!! And there is another still on the plant not much smaller plus a few smaller courgettes. I planted it in the banty chicken run and it has clearly benefitted from their nitrogen deposits on the soil.


I was at the allotment yesterday and somebody was taking an ENORMOUS pumpkin home in a wheelbarrow, I swear it was nearly 3 feet in diameter. Goodness knows what it must have weighed. It is a pity I didn't have my camera.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 9, 2022)

I was late getting my giant pumpkin seeds sown this year so it is not giant but just a nice sensible size. The one a grew a couple of years ago was ridiculously big and I struggled to lift it and most of it wasted because I just couldn't use or store it. Hopefully the very mediocre giant pumpkin I have grown this year will be a much better size to manage and use. YOU CAN get too much of a good thing sometimes!!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 10, 2022)

6.9 pre- evening meal yesterday, presumably my liver helping out as I'd been for a long walk earlier in the afternoon. Low carb tea (6g) and it dropped to 5.6.

Tea was coleslaw crustless quiche - had lots of coleslaw really past date and was inspired by someone on another forum making potato pie with leftover potato salad and thought "I like carrot in quiche...", so sprayed a quiche pan with oil, added a good layer of coleslaw, less milk in with the eggs than usual, did a little stir when I poured them in to mix the sauce in, sprinkle of cheese and in the oven. Had some for breakfast this morning too!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 10, 2022)

But late posting. Was 7 9 last night so not to bad but hypo around mid-night. Composing letter to my diabetes consultant. I need CGM to help reduce HbA1c and protect my remaining leg. Will ask them to outright wouldn't they want one in my shoe?


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 10, 2022)

9.8 for me today. Been battling stubborn high levels for a couple of hours or so with several stacked corrections, but it is resisting coming down. As a result I have just had a few roasted pork ribs and some veggies. Low carb meal, so hoping I get away with breaking my rule of eating when levels are above 8. 

Just waiting for a phone call from the autoelectrician to tell me that he has hopefully identified the problem with my new to me (12yr old) Freelander AND that it is an easy fix. Hate the waiting game when you are hoping for good news and fearing the worst...

Maybe it is the anxiety of this anticipated phone call which is pushing my levels up.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 10, 2022)

It was 9.8 for me but had a biscuit an hour ago as I checked to see if I needed a correction like I did yesterday but I was 6.9 and to myself well I have done a bit of walking so biscuit probably wouldn't hurt.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 10, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> 9.8 for me today. Been battling stubborn high levels for a couple of hours or so with several stacked corrections, but it is resisting coming down. As a result I have just had a few roasted pork ribs and some veggies. Low carb meal, so hoping I get away with breaking my rule of eating when levels are above 8.
> 
> Just waiting for a phone call from the autoelectrician to tell me that he has hopefully identified the problem with my new to me (12yr old) Freelander AND that it is an easy fix. Hate the waiting game when you are hoping for good news and fearing the worst...
> 
> Maybe it is the anxiety of this anticipated phone call which is pushing my levels up.



I have put Care for the Free lander. You might find this of interest   or super scary!









						Land Rover Freelander 2 Problems: Common Issues With The 4x4
					

What are the most common Land Rover Freelander 2 problems? We discuss known owner issues, recalls and easy fixes.




					autozilla.co.uk


----------



## gll (Oct 10, 2022)

10 here and still struggling to get a correction to work fully. Looks like yet another correction to go with dinner which I'm super late making. wups


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 10, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> I have put Care for the Free lander. You might find this of interest   or super scary!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the article and your "care". Unfortunately, the article wasn't overly helpful. The only common problem I have that it lists is the central locking system and it doesn't seem to give you any advice on rectifying that. Thought it was just going to be a question of changing the batteries in the fobs with it being 12 years old, but I have changed one.... rechargeable batteries that need to be soldered in  . I made a passable job of it, but still not operating from outside the car but the system works from inside using manual controls, so I assume it is the sensor in the car which is not getting the message from the fobs..... The problem is made worse by the manual override key not working which feels to be a physical lock mechanism issue which good old WD40 has not (yet) resolved.

The big issue was the dash board instruments suddenly freezing and going out together with a momentary amber warning light but no idea which warning light it was as it was on and gone in a fraction of a second. The dash came back up the next day when I started it up so apparently an intermittent fault, but hopefully it will show up on one of these fancy diagnostic computers.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 10, 2022)

gll said:


> 10 here and still struggling to get a correction to work fully. Looks like yet another correction to go with dinner which I'm super late making. wups


I can sympathize as my D is behaving the same today despite my best efforts. Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Wannie (Oct 10, 2022)

5.3 this evening at 6pm, busy morning cleaning up etc after my granddaughters stay this weekend but a lovely relaxing afternoon, even dogs enjoyed the quiet. 
Hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## harbottle (Oct 10, 2022)

4.6 for me. I'm a bit baffled by a recent readings - seem to be quite low. I think my meter might be broken!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 10, 2022)

8.8 for me but had a hypo at lunchtime. I am getting fed up with these hypos!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 10, 2022)

4.7 for me. I am now having much the same for tea as I had for lunch,  except I'm going to try a bit of fruit after. (I'm mostly having much the same as there's no room in my freezer for the batch of soup I made yesterday, so it's either eat it all up before it goes off, or swap it for portions of other soup/stew already in the freezer.... it seems simpler just to eat it!)


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 11, 2022)

9.3 had eaten some chocolate earlier on before going out for a work. I'm happy to say I'm not missing out on danfee even though I still haven't managed to get my phone sorted as because the nurse says she's happy do the screening on the first day of the course so still going to be able to do after all.


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 11, 2022)

And it's a 5.2 for me this evening, I thought it might have been higher as I had cheese and mushrooms on toast at 2.30 this afternoon......


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 11, 2022)

5.0 before tea


----------



## harbottle (Oct 11, 2022)

4.8 for me, which I think was the same as yesterday!


----------



## gll (Oct 11, 2022)

I was 9.7 so another correction went in with dinner.  Lets hope it takes, thought things were back on track this morning too.


----------



## Wannie (Oct 11, 2022)

4.9 before eating at 7pm.
Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 12, 2022)

5.3 when I injected insulin 10 mins ago, 4.9 now as I start eating. just back from the theatre and had a great night but didn't have time to eat before I set off and needed 2 lots of hypo treatment during the performance although thankfully Libre was reading just over 1mmol low so on each occasion when Libre said I was hypo I was in the 4s and therefore thankfully didn't get stranded with me being the driver
More courgette/marrow in a spicy ratatouille with konjak noodles and still enjoying it. Might just have a look at today's Wordle now before I go to bed, since it is after midnight


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 12, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> 5.3 when I injected insulin 10 mins ago, 4.9 now as I start eating. just back from the theatre and had a great night but didn't have time to eat before I set off and needed 2 lots of hypo treatment during the performance although thankfully Libre was reading just over 1mmol low so on each occasion when Libre said I was hypo I was in the 4s and therefore thankfully didn't get stranded with me being the driver
> More courgette/marrow in a spicy ratatouille with konjak noodles and still enjoying it. Might just have a look at today's Wordle now before I go to bed, since it is after midnight



Wonder what time Wordle flips to next day, NY or LHR time? (questioning emoji)


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 12, 2022)

Last night a 6.8 after hypo at 4:00!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 12, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Wonder what time Wordle flips to next day, NY or LHR time? (questioning emoji)


Midnight local time. If I'm doing it in the evening, a friend in Australia has usually already done the next day's


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 12, 2022)

And it’s a 8.5 for me pre-dinner tonight.


----------



## Wannie (Oct 12, 2022)

5.6 for me this evening, I've hovered between 5.2 & 5.8 all day even though I haven't eaten much as I have an unsettled tummy, no idea why I just feel queasy :-(


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 13, 2022)

5.5 tonight. Experimented a bit for tea tonight, had small amount of sweet chilli noodle salad along with frittata and some apple, first wheat pasta type thing I've had since diagnosis, total about 50g carbs in the meal, and post meal was 7.4 so happy with that


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 13, 2022)

Yesterday evening 5.1 after another afternoon hypo!


----------



## harbottle (Oct 13, 2022)

Last night before tea, after a walk home: 4.1
After tea 4.9


----------



## Wannie (Oct 13, 2022)

5.8 this evening 
Hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 13, 2022)

9.8 I did had a snack mid afternoon due to a bit of walking.  It's been a pretty decent day compared to last night highest reading I saw was 13.1 a couple of hours after lunch(which yeah isn't ideal but its alot better then 17.6!.)   Other then that all readings have been below 10) I may need to do a correction letter this evening though.


----------



## gll (Oct 13, 2022)

7.4 and a bit late with the cooking thing again. 
Proper random comfort food tonight with fish fingers and some cauli cheese.


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 13, 2022)

And it's an 8.3 for me pre-dinner tonight, and dinner was a good old-fashioned fry-up just for a change.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 13, 2022)

I did another fish & chips experiment today, another work chippy lunch. This time I had Small fish and chips, only ate half the chips. Unfortunately I had to rush off to collect kids  (this forum a bit too public for my comfort to explain) so ate them in the car not with my colleagues so didn't enjoy them as much as I had anticipated.... after I got kids I took them to pick up Maccies for lunch as they hadn't eaten and decided to get myself a portion of the mozzarella dippers  kind of eating my feelings... Still fairly impressed with my readings though

Pre-lunch: 6.3
Lunch: Small fish & chips estimated 62g carbs
1 hour later: mozzarella dippers 22g carbs
2 hours post-lunch/ 1 hour post-snack: 7.5
4 hours post-lunch: 7.5

Pre- tea (nearly 7 hours post lunch): 5.1

I was very tempted to have a square or two of dark mint chocolate to continue eating my feelings after my tea, but worked out that including tea I'd already had an estimated 130g carbs so have decided to be good for tonight. I might try to make space for some chocolate tomorrow....


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 13, 2022)

Good evening! 7.2 for me and no hypos!


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 14, 2022)

6.1 ended being out all day which was alot longer then planed so in two minds about weather to stick with my plan to increase my evening levimer tonight or wait until tomorrow on a more normal day.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 14, 2022)

I thought it was 6.8 for me but less than 10 mins later when I came to inject it had risen to 7.6..... the story of my day today.... constantly upward drifting levels. Just had a salad with cheese and cheese coleslaw and balsamic vinegar dressing.... I'm addicted to balsamic vinegar.  I didn't realize there was sweetcorn in the salad box until I got to the bottom, so more insulin had to go in. Currently 8.2 so looks like I might need yet another correction!


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 14, 2022)

And an 8.4 for me before a dinner of scampi and chips tonight with a small chocolate chip muffin for dessert.....Here's hoping I don't pay for it later.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 14, 2022)

Didn't do a pre tea one tonight as post lunch was good and I had a low carb tea (lots of coleslaw because I had cheese coleslaw on the side of chicken &coleslaw quiche ).

I was really happy with lunch - 4.8 before and 6.8 after, and I had a small portion of pasta with homemade pesto (blitzed down salad bags with olive oil and a little Parmesan) served with more of the chicken and coleslaw quiche. (Don't want to waste it and no space in the freezer to put any in!)


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 14, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> And an 8.4 for me before a dinner of scampi and chips tonight with a small chocolate chip muffin for dessert.....Here's hoping I don't pay for it later.


Isn't that a bit risky with a starting level so high, chips and muffin?


----------



## harbottle (Oct 14, 2022)

I was on 4.8 this evening, but don't tend to eat on Fridays as I treat myself to a box of meat and salad at 'German Doner Kebab' after finishing work (Early finish Fridays.)

A sort of 'Fasting Friday'.


----------



## Wannie (Oct 14, 2022)

good evening all, hope everyone has had a good day. 5.1 this evening for me before a Ham salad for tea, my daughter had a Pizza which looked great but smelt heavenly, I'm not a lover of Pizza but I could have eaten this one


----------



## gll (Oct 14, 2022)

11.6 so a chunky correction with dinner again.
Takeaway night tonight and son wanted kebab so I got some chicken pakora. Actually didn't really enjoy it. 
Think I would have been happier with a correction and bed


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 14, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> 6.1 ended being out all day which was alot longer then planed so in two minds about weather to stick with my plan to increase my evening levimer tonight or wait until tomorrow on a more normal day.


I've decided to not to increase today due to the long day out might have been a a mistake but we'll find out tomorrow morning.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 15, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> I've decided to not to increase today due to the long day out might have been a a mistake but we'll find out tomorrow morning.


Always wise to play it safe.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 15, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Always wise to play it safe.


Yeah that's what I thought I was like I've had a very long day which I would probably consider reducing the dose anyway so I thought well one more day won't hurt.


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 15, 2022)

5.1


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 15, 2022)

9.4 considering I fed a hypo of with a fun Size pack of styles and 2 jelly baby's I'm okay with that


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 15, 2022)

And a 8.6 for me this evening.


----------



## Wannie (Oct 15, 2022)

5.9 for me at 5pm which is ok as I really enjoyed the bacon sandwich I had for lunch, my first since diagnosis in May


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 15, 2022)

5.2 pre-tea but I did have it fairly late. 

My experiment (mentioned in the morning thread) with Auntie Anne's pretzels showed they do have too much/too much readily available carbohydrates for me at present. Pre- lunch was higher end of normal anyway at 6.6, probably from walking around, 2 hours later was 10, so 3.4 mmol rise. Not the end of the world, but definitely not something to regularly repeat.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 16, 2022)

Felt hypo and was 3.1 probably worsened by low transit times of food. Treated and had light supper as not hungry but 12.3 before bed. So no snack and 3 units. See what the morning brings!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 16, 2022)

harbottle said:


> I was on 4.8 this evening, but don't tend to eat on Fridays as I treat myself to a box of meat and salad at 'German Doner Kebab' after finishing work (Early finish Fridays.)
> 
> A sort of 'Fasting Friday'.



About five years and two addresses ago I ate at a place of that name in Luton. Far better than McD's!


----------



## harbottle (Oct 16, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> About five years and two addresses ago I ate at a place of that name in Luton. Far better than McD's!


Oh yes, it's far better. Prior to being T2 I used to have a full kebab, but now have their 'Gym' box - basically chicken and salad with some sauces. This place opened up a few years ago, and seems to be very popular.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 16, 2022)

5.7 before tea tonight. I managed to make room in the carb budget for tea and the calorie budget for the day to finally have a couple of squares of my dark mint chocolate (OK, three...) too so feeling very happy with that!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 16, 2022)

Surprised and happy with a 6 5. I had my supermarket delivery this afternoon. Not feeling like eating much yesterday I added 2 x small raspberry pannacottas to the mix. After I had unpacked I couldn't stop myself and ate one wuthiut planning it in. I suspect I warded off a hypo!


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 16, 2022)

It was 5.9 for me I aied on condition and rounded down something I would usually round up. Whichs worked as I was just 5.6(I just had a custard tart that im wasn't sure of carbs but took a bit of a guess based on things shop brought ones).     Things seemed to have settled now. In a day time (well in one way at least as in actually nopw thinking about weather something needs reducing somewhere.


----------



## Wannie (Oct 16, 2022)

6.2 this evening, but still battling the bug and probably had too many carbs at lunch, full roast beef and Yorkshire pudding dinner


----------



## harbottle (Oct 16, 2022)

5.2 for me.


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 16, 2022)

A high for me at 10.9 pre-dinner tonight must have been the cheese toastie I had about three this afternoon.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 16, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> A high for me at 10.9 pre-dinner tonight must have been the cheese toastie I had about three this afternoon.


You do seem to be having some very high premeal readings. That is much higher than people are aiming to achieve 2 hours post meal.
Have you been doing some pre and post meal testing to see what foods are increasing your blood glucose by more than 2-3mmol/l
I can't see anywhere if you are on any oral meds.
Ideally you want to be aiming at 4-7mmol/l pre meal and no more than 8.5mmol/l 2 hours post meal.


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 17, 2022)

An evening HS here 5.2


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 17, 2022)

4.5 for me even though I had a stack in the afternoon so time to look at reducing something. I'll try reducing my lunch radtio(it may be a background thing but I was getting massive jumps before which waybi put it up. It seems like having different background needs for different times of day is saying "hey choice when you want high blood sugars"


----------



## harbottle (Oct 17, 2022)

Same for me: 5.2


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 17, 2022)

And it's a 4.2 for me this fine evening.....


----------



## gll (Oct 17, 2022)

5.8 which I amazed at after having a migraine and needing coke to take aspirin with (my proven mostly works every time method of fixing - I did a small bolus for it)
Off to see whats for dinner


----------



## Wannie (Oct 17, 2022)

5.7 this evening, following mid afternoon snack of strawberries and Greek yogurt.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 17, 2022)

gll said:


> 5.8 which I amazed at after having a migraine and needing coke to take aspirin with (my proven mostly works every time method of fixing - I did a small bolus for it)
> Off to see whats for dinner



I would think the caffeine in the Coke boosts the Aspirin's action as it is often an ingredient in the aspirin/paracetamol combination tablets..


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 17, 2022)

It's crept up to 9.1  but I have a muggy headache. Found out the supplier of the takeaway on has a one star out of five hygiene rating. I usually insist on a four or better but think it was the greasy food rather than a lack of hygiene!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 17, 2022)

5.6 for me. My team leader (newly back from sick leave last week) commented today looking at all the cakes and sweets in the office that she's very impressed I'm not giving into temptation! I think the question is more whether I can keep it up for 6 months, a year, etc.... but they reckon 6 weeks to make a habit and it's been more than that now that I've made a habit of * not* eating the available treats there


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 18, 2022)

And it’s a 6.5 for me this fine day.

Recorded a 19.2c this afternoon in the garden.


----------



## harbottle (Oct 18, 2022)

4.8 for me!

For lunch I bought some Hummus to have with my low-carb chicken roll & various veg, and, um, ended up eating the whole 200g of hummus as it was so nice. Quite a bit of carbs in that, so I was happy to see a 5.6 two hours later.


----------



## harbottle (Oct 18, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> And it’s a 6.5 for me this fine day.
> 
> Recorded a 19.2c this afternoon in the garden.



How did you manage that?


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 18, 2022)

harbottle said:


> How did you manage that?


I thought that but I think they mean the temperature in the garden.


----------



## harbottle (Oct 18, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I thought that but I think they mean the temperature in the garden.


Of course! It's been one of those days.


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 18, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I thought that but I think they mean the temperature in the garden.


Yep, it was the temperature, had the shorts on and a t-shirt, felt like summer was back.


----------



## harbottle (Oct 18, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> Yep, it was the temperature, had the shorts on and a t-shirt, felt like summer was back.


I went for a walk at lunchtime and it was warm in the sun - I probably could have gone out without my coat and been fine!

This morning, though, there was ice all over the car. I had to get the kids to scrape it off. They protested, but as I pointed out, it's either that or they walk to school. Funny how quickly they cleaned it off!


----------



## Wannie (Oct 18, 2022)

4.9 this evening before dinner. @Barrowman we've had a sunny but fresh day here, please share your 19c


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 18, 2022)

And it is aa a HS for moi this evening! I ran out off strips when I was at an OPA but felt low so topped up with 20gm CHO. Pleased I was right and didn't return in the teens!


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 19, 2022)

9.2 but had a couple of biscuits earlier. Around 6 carbs each I dropped had lbrackfast and lunch later today and and was 4.8 around depiate having a couple of chocolates an hour a bit before because I suspecting I was on way down even though I was 7.6. so that kind of suggests that my afternoon drops is background although if I knocked it back again it would probably make me high at other times of day as I still had a very small rise before I ate backfast not much it was just 1.5 rise(kind of expected more). And there is also the possibly I'm not disgusting everything I eat or drink  if it does turn out I'm intolant to something(these things are hard to pin point though) hey ho I'm sure I'll find a way to work around things


----------



## Wannie (Oct 19, 2022)

5.2 this evening.


----------



## harbottle (Oct 19, 2022)

I was 4.1… but had just walked home from work.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 19, 2022)

4.7 by the time I was ready to eat. I had planned to eat tea all in one go but my broccoli bake thing I'm creating wasn't cooking in time in the oven (should have steamed the broccoli first...) so I've eaten my soup and still trying to get that cooked... after 50ish minutes total in the oven I'm now microwaving to try to get the broccoli soft enough!!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 19, 2022)

7.2 for me this evening after hypos at lunch and around 4:00!


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 19, 2022)

And t was a 6.1 for me pre-dinner this evening, I must stop having a muffin halfway through the afternoon.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Oct 19, 2022)

5.7 for me this evening.  I forgot to eat at my usual time because I am doing a lot of tidying and organising.  I am going to go and make myself some soup.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 20, 2022)

It was 5.7 for me and for once I had a very early evening meal at 4pm or maybe it was a very late lunch...because I was going to the theatre later. Had a massive plate of salad with some home cooked ham, cheese coleslaw, more grated smoked cheese and half a grated apple and some mixed seeds and psyllium husk and balsamic vinegar all sprinkled over the top. It was delicious and filling and a lovely variety of textures and flavours. Can't wait to have the same tomorrow. 
Back from the theatre and 4.3 so just had a pot of olives with Feta and Manchego and a glass of rum and diet coke and levels are not high enough for bed so looks like I am going to have to eat a square of chocolate and some peanut butter as dropped to 4.0 now according to Libre. It's a hard life..


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 20, 2022)

It's was 10.2 my routine got a bit of out of wreck today because I'm been really tired and it was raining and haven't done much so that might be why.   But the time I managed to get backfast sorted today I had short up to 11 it did come down to 7.6 by lunch. Think I might try and work and my backfast for tomorrow tonight so I can bolus for as soon as possible.


----------



## Wannie (Oct 20, 2022)

6 tonight for me after a good lunch   may have to skip tea/dinner


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 20, 2022)

Wannie said:


> 6 tonight for me after a good lunch   may have to skip tea/dinner


Why? 6 is a good number


----------



## harbottle (Oct 20, 2022)

5.1 for me.


----------



## Wannie (Oct 20, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Why? 6 is a good number


it is but I'm usually lower before tea/dinner, and feeling a bit greedy as I had eaten a lot at lunch and spent afternoon sat down instead of doing something, too wet and dreary to take dogs out or garden


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 20, 2022)

And it was a 5.4 for me before dinner tonight.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 20, 2022)

Wannie said:


> 6 tonight for me after a good lunch   may have to skip tea/dinner


Surely better to have a low carb dinner rather than nothing as that is more likely to trigger your liver into releasing glucose or you will start to snack on something less healthy because you are hungry.
We are having some salt and pepper pork ribs (Lidl) which are only 4.8g carb for half the rack with carrots and broccoli.


----------



## Wannie (Oct 20, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Surely better to have a low carb dinner rather than nothing as that is more likely to trigger your liver into releasing glucose or you will start to snack on something less healthy because you are hungry.
> We are having some salt and pepper pork ribs (Lidl) which are only 4.8g carb for half the rack with carrots and broccoli.


Aw thanks for your concern, when I said a good lunch I should have said huge, I had steak with turnip/suede 'chips' (Boiled and then browned in pan)  mushrooms, onion, leek, courgettes, peppers etc and when almost cooked simmered them in fresh cream & ground pepper, however because I was using up veg I had a huge plateful and enjoyed every mouthful.
Have just had a small cheese omlette and a green salad.
Salt & Pepper ribs sound good


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 21, 2022)

6.3 at 9.36pm for me before a late half fish and few chips supper shared with partner on way back from a driving club meeting. Levels are not yet settled so will sit up and do Wordle/Quordle etc until I am more confident that I can go to sleep and them stay in range.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 21, 2022)

7.2 which I'm happy with considering it's been raing like mad here so haven't done alot again. And it's really cold even in the house.


----------



## Wannie (Oct 21, 2022)

Forgot to take my BG tonight before eating, have been busy all afternoon transforming my conservatory into a 'witches' lair   granddaughters are coming tomorrow and want a Halloween Party, well to be honest, oldest one does, quite sure baby doesn't understand and I know Halloween isn't until 31st but they won't be here that night.
Hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## harbottle (Oct 21, 2022)

I was spot on 5.0 tonight. I was a bit naughty and ate a small portion of chips, so I think I may wait until tomorrow before taking another reading.


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 21, 2022)

I'm happy with my 5.1 pre-dinner tonight seeing how I've been watching the TV for the best part of the day with only one short excursion to the shops.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Oct 21, 2022)

6.2 today and just tested with 6.8 two hours after my meal.
I've been making keto bread today - I dropped my loaf on the floor last night after only managing to get four slices off it!!  So I made another one today and it is safely sliced and in the freezer now.
I had cheese on toast for my tea with three huge radishes.

Today's loaf.

Yesterday's doomed loaf.


----------



## harbottle (Oct 21, 2022)

harbottle said:


> I was spot on 5.0 tonight. I was a bit naughty and ate a small portion of chips, so I think I may wait until tomorrow before taking another reading.



2 hours later… 4.7?!!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Oct 21, 2022)

harbottle said:


> 2 hours later… 4.7?!!


I have found sometimes that happens and sometimes it is real (if it is a small portion) and sometimes the blood sugars rise in an hour or two later than the standard two hour testing window because the high fat slows down the moment when the peak kicks off.  Sometimes if you have been avoiding carbs for ages a teeny naughty introduction of carbs can stimulate the system to leap into action but it is only okay now and then.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 21, 2022)

@harbottle It took my few chips 3 hours to reach my blood stream last night, so it could be yours kick in later when you are not looking. 

According to Libre,  I was 3.4 before my evening meal, which I have just eaten, but didn't feel hypo and a finger prick showed 4.9 so Libre is exaggerating again.  Anyway, I had a huge plate of ham salad with half a grated apple, smoked cheese and mixed seeds and dressed with balsamic vinegar and a big dollop of cheese coleslaw washed down with a glass of spiced rum and diet cola. Enjoyed it far more than my fish and chips last night and far better for me.... well except for the rum.  I would estimate about 15-20g carbs total but haven't bolused for it as I have worked hard tonight up at the stables and my levels are low to start with. I have reduced my basal by 1 unit tonight as well so we shall see what my Libre graph shows in the morning.... Good decision or poor?? It is in the lap of the Gods!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 21, 2022)

4.5 before and 8.5 two hours later... however I had in the meantime (about half an hour later than my main meal) had a tiny piece of cake as a treat so I suspect that was more the culprit


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 21, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> 4.5 before and 8.5 two hours later... however I had in the meantime (about half an hour later than my main meal) had a tiny piece of cake as a treat so I suspect that was more the culprit


What sort of cake and was it worth it??


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 21, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> What sort of cake and was it worth it??


Lemon madeira and yes. It was very nice!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 22, 2022)

5.9 this evening at 9:00pm. Was very late so light bite only and then listened to F1 practice!


----------



## harbottle (Oct 22, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> It took my few chips 3 hours to reach my blood stream last night, so it could be yours kick in later when you are not looking.



I was still getting 4.7 hours later, and the same value the following morning.

I tend to find that potato/chips don't raise my BG much.

When on holiday in Italy I had some cannelloni (My daughter ordered it and didn't like it, and it was so nice I had to eat it all myself.) and that didn't cause a blip until 2 hours later, which I put down to the fact it was a mix of protein/fat and carbs in the pasta. (It came back down quite rapidly afterwards)


----------



## harbottle (Oct 22, 2022)

A 5.1 for me. After a day spent doing not much, and eating a slice of pizza and a bit of cake. Saw a rare excursion into the 7s, but it came down quite suddenly into the 5s.

Not even done my daily walk today! Just about to work on a short story, do some programming and listen to Italian progressive rock.


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 22, 2022)

And an 8.0 for me pre-dinner tonight, could have been the cheese and biscuits I had around three this afternoon.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 22, 2022)

Pleased with a 7.2 as worried I had overtreated a headbanger hypo before lunch. Was 2.7, blurred vision, perspiring buckets and metallic taste!


----------



## gll (Oct 22, 2022)

I was 6.2 pre dinner and can feel the rice doing its bg assault. Just hope fiasp wins in the end


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 22, 2022)

6.0 for me as I tuck into a bowl of savoy cabbage sweated in butter with some thinly sliced and chopped salami and a teaspoon of chiili jam..... just because it needed using up and I wanted to give the cabbage some zing. It is not a concoction I have had before but it is working as a quick low carb warming supper. just a bit of sugar 4-5g carbs in the chilli jam.

@gll I pitted my Fiasp against a sweet mince pie earlier and it won although Libre suggests I had a little dip into the red (it exaggerates ) in order to give it enough of a head start to beat the mince pie to the top of my range .... I topped out low 8s though, so mission accomplished.... more or less!


----------



## Wannie (Oct 22, 2022)

5.7 tonight
Had to have a cupcake today that my granddaughter had brought me, size of a fairy cake, wouldn't upset her by saying no. Went for a long walk (8,000+ steps) plus pushing a pushchair, or carrying one of them, played in park etc. Tested when we got back at 4.30pm almost 3 hrs from cupcake was pleased with 4.8 but an hour later 5.7, an hour later 6.2 where it has stayed. Could effect of a small cupcake be impacting all these hours later?


----------



## gll (Oct 22, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> I pitted my Fiasp against a sweet mince pie earlier and it won although Libre suggests I had a little dip into the red (it exaggerates ) in order to give it enough of a head start to beat the mince pie to the top of my range .... I topped out low 8s though, so mission accomplished.... more or less!


now I want a mince pie for errr science  

8.5 at +4 hours. maybe some tweaks needed. Can only assume I hit the double figures - will check again in an hour.
Had a bigger portion of rice tonight as I was just plain hungry. The chilli was lovely so not too many regrets


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 23, 2022)

Bit late posting but mine was 6.6 pre-tea last night. I think just the effort of all the cooking I'd been doing for kids, but they have plenty of food they like cooked for the next couple of days now! (And I did have a scoop of the bolognese sauce for my tea to go with the reheated food I cooked for me the other day...)


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 23, 2022)

An unforqte 12.7 I had a bit of a lazy afternoon as pain was playing up  and lunch  bit later then usual(usually do on Sundays  and I do it diffent radtos for luch and dinner so there's a chance that hour makes a difference and it changed to my tea time difference I did have a few glugose tablets pre lunch as well as a 4.3 and supusted I was dropping because wasn't long 8(I tested as I was going to have a cake at church but when I went to get my insulin out realised I had forgotten so could not eat said cake) but I could have perherps just dosed for lunch without eating the glucose tablets. That's when arrows come in handy(but the libre just really didn't seem to work on me)I guess but it looks like one person in my area has managed to get dexcom one without any questions so I might inquiry about that time I see my team which won't be for a while I know the other stuff still isn't available but there's sujustion that might be.(expect my phone isn't completable)


----------



## Wannie (Oct 23, 2022)

5.9 for me this evening, following a roast dinner at lunchtime   no potato's but 2 tiny yorkshire puddings with roast beef and a 'pile' of vegetables


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 23, 2022)

4.3 for me after a walk in Hamsterley Forest this afternoon. The gravel paths had all turned into streams and we got soaked but it was still enjoyable. Anyway..... so sorry to rub you dietary controlled Type 2's noses in it, but I bought a 6 pack of Lidl mince pies, so I am having experiment No.2....
Injected 6 units an hour ago and I have eaten half an apple (approx 7g carbs) and several chunks of various lovely cheeses first which i am hoping will buffer the carbs in the mince pie and slow them down a bit. Just about to start eating the pie now.... on 4.7...


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Oct 23, 2022)

5.9 here.  Not eaten a lot today and a moderate activity day with no exertion just pootling about and a short visit to my mum to give her a childproof backlit kindle with MASSIVE font size so she can read even if we have powercuts.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 23, 2022)

4.4! Not sure quite what I did to deserve that, only walking was to and from various shops in town, but very happy with it.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 23, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Type 2's noses in it, but I bought a 6 pack of Lidl mince pies, so I am having experiment No.2....


Mince pies in October? what is this is ridiculous?


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 23, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Mince pies in October? what is this is ridiculous?


No, not ridiculous, just delicious!


----------



## harbottle (Oct 23, 2022)

5.2... which seems fairly standard for me these days. That's after another lazy day, apart from a few trips out to buy some records! (New and second hand!)


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 23, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> No, not ridiculous, just delicious!


There are very nice I admit but Christmas things is for December  (or as close to as possible)


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 23, 2022)

I was showing an 8.9 pre-dinner tonight, I think that's the highest recorded for that time of the day, must have been the cappuccino I had around 4.30.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 24, 2022)

Awful 11.2! Think it was the lazy Pot Noodle I had at lunch but I was in a rush and it had been sitting in cupboard for months. A rather better 7.2 at 3:00.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 24, 2022)

Not wanting to rub further salt in the wound with Type 2 diabetics here but I followed up my successful mince pie experiment No2 with an Indian takeaway 3hrs later (Ian rang me full of cold and wanting me to go get him an Indian takeaway so we shared) and I had a monumental triumph over my diabetes, so I am sharing it....
....
and the overnight graph after a 1 unit correction at bedtime...


I did need a 2unit correction an hour and a half after the mince pie just before heading out to get the takeaway as my levels started to rise a bit (6.8 with an upward sloping arrow which I appreciate is a lot lower than most would do a correction but I have learned to keep those rises from getting above 8.... and another 1 unit correction when I climbed into bed on 8.7 with an horizontal arrow (1.5units would have been perfect but I played it safe) and woke on 7.6 with a little bit of DP starting to raise my levels. 

I appreciate there are a couple of tiny red marks on the graph meaning I didn't achieve a unicorn, but I checked them both and they were above 4 so I am not at all concerned about them.


----------



## Wannie (Oct 24, 2022)

4.8 this evening before eating. 
@rebrascora I dreamt of mince pies and fresh cream last night, no doubt I will dream of a an indian takeaway tonight   
Hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 24, 2022)

Wannie said:


> 4.8 this evening before eating.
> @rebrascora I dreamt of mince pies and fresh cream last night, no doubt I will dream of a an indian takeaway tonight
> Hope everyone's had a good day


Sorry!!   
I have to confess that the mince pie was heavenly but the takeaway was nothing to write home about. Tried to make low carb choices. I only had half of one onion bhaji (the reita was shockingly sweet) and a half a chicken chat. I ordered mixed veg bhaji as my main and was really disappointed to find that it contained quite a lot of potato (Never had potato in it before from other places, so that caught me out.... had already injected) and I had a couple of dessert spoons of Ian's veg pilau rice which also contained potato  and 2 dessert spoons of his Malayan chicken which of course was sweet. It was our first time trying that takeaway and sadly I will not be going back.


----------



## harbottle (Oct 24, 2022)

Mine was a 4.8 before tea (Which was the remains of yesterday's home made chicken and cauliflower curry).

I just realised I haven't taken my 500mg of morning Metformin today, as well. Oops!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 24, 2022)

I chose to test lunch today so no pre-tea reading. But the post- lunch one was 6.3 so I'm fairly sure the pre- tea one would have been in range if I had checked it. Carrot, pumpkin, ham and lettuce soup for tea today. With a handful of cocktail sausages. Plus a can of S. Pellegrino Essenza dark morello cherry and pomegranate fizzy water - apparently it has 2 calories but not sure where from as the nutritional information says 0 Fat, 0 Carb, 0 Protein


----------



## Wannie (Oct 24, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Sorry!!
> I have to confess that the mince pie was heavenly but the takeaway was nothing to write home about. Tried to make low carb choices. I only had half of one onion bhaji (the reita was shockingly sweet) and a half a chicken chat. I ordered mixed veg bhaji as my main and was really disappointed to find that it contained quite a lot of potato (Never had potato in it before from other places, so that caught me out.... had already injected) and I had a couple of dessert spoons of Ian's veg pilau rice which also contained potato  and 2 dessert spoons of his Malayan chicken which of course was sweet. It was our first time trying that takeaway and sadly I will not be going back.


Oh no Sorry the takeaway wasn't great, no I've never had a veg bhaji with potato in can't comment on the pilau as I didn't usually have rice when I had a takeaway. Very glad you enjoyed the mince pie though


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 24, 2022)

Pre diagnosis I would have had a peshwari naan because I was a sugar and carb monster,but that would be a worse choice than veg pilau which I got for Ian but there was masses left over and I just like something to mop up the juices (OK... mostly spice flavoured ghee.... but shame to waste good fats) so I have a couple of dessert spoons of rice to clean up my plate and obviously inject insulin for it. I just felt robbed when I opened up the veg bhaji and found chunks of potato and then again in the rice. 

I should also clarify that I have a takeaway once in a blue moon..... but.... it seems there have been 2 blue moons this month  what with a shared fish and chips last week and then shared Indian last night! I think I need to rein it in a bit.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 24, 2022)

It was 7.4 before my tea


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 24, 2022)

My levels have been stubbornly high all afternoon/evening with lots of corrections doing nothing other than preventing me going too much higher. I was 8.0 when I injected for my evening meal and I ran up and down stairs 20x to help get it started before I ate and I am pleased to report that aside from muscle burn, I am now sitting on a lovely stable 4.9.... No mince pie experiments tonight. Will save the rest of them for next month or maybe December to keep @rayray119 happy


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 24, 2022)

And a 5.8 for me pre-dinner tonight.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 24, 2022)

3.7 today. Had a very frustrating afternoon, and suspect anger and adrenalin drove my BG down. A bit earlier I really felt in the zone and when I had a go at Octordle I smashed my PB! ':


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Oct 25, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> My levels have been stubbornly high all afternoon/evening with lots of corrections doing nothing other than preventing me going too much higher. I was 8.0 when I injected for my evening meal and I ran up and down stairs 20x to help get it started before I ate and I am pleased to report that aside from muscle burn, I am now sitting on a lovely stable 4.9.... No mince pie experiments tonight. Will save the rest of them for next month or maybe December to keep @rayray119 happy


I will probably soon make a curry with 'rice' (konjac is my favourite) and a home made garlic naan bread and maybe try a very low carb experimental onion bhaji I have been pondering as your post has got my taste buds inclined in that direction.
Not quite at the mince pie stage yet but my birthday is coming up very soon so I will be making a chocolate cake with chocolate ganache and chocolate cream filling and butter 'icing'.  And I will be staying within my 20g carbs a day while doing so.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 25, 2022)

It was 6.9 for me today.


----------



## harbottle (Oct 25, 2022)

I was on 4.9 today. Another day off work, so went for a long walk - down to London Road Cemetery (Coventry) designed by Sir Joseph Paxton back in the 19th century. The guy who invented the Penny Farthing and the differential gear is buried here, as is the founder of the Singer Car company (Whose football club is forerunning to Coventry City FC.) It's an arboretum with trees from around the world as well as a cemetery, and the older section has quite an atmosphere. There's also the mass grave of blitz victims. From here I wandered into Charterhouse, a walled abbey grounds with the remains of the abbey being converted into a restaurant/venue and then up into the city centre where I found some second hand records.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 25, 2022)

harbottle said:


> I was on 4.9 today. Another day off work, so went for a long walk - down to London Road Cemetery (Coventry) designed by Sir Joseph Paxton back in the 19th century. The guy who invented the Penny Farthing and the differential gear is buried here, as is the founder of the Singer Car company (Whose football club is forerunning to Coventry City FC.) It's an arboretum with trees from around the world as well as a cemetery, and the older section has quite an atmosphere. There's also the mass grave of blitz victims. From here I wandered into Charterhouse, a walled abbey grounds with the remains of the abbey being converted into a restaurant/venue and then up into the city centre where I found some second hand records.
> 
> View attachment 22669


You were about 100yds from my house. The cemetery is really interesting, the chapel has been completely restored and is fabulous inside.
The Charterhouse used to be used by the Workers Education Association to run courses in the nineties and it was very dilapidated. I am looking forward to seeing it fully restored.


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 25, 2022)

A 4.6 for me tonight, didn't have enough lunch today as I was busy.


----------



## gll (Oct 25, 2022)

6.2 for me after a fun afternoon of trippy migraine auras followed by the main event. That's the 2nd one in the last week or so . Going to be a fun month until they go away again for a while.
Not sure what's for dinner apart from something that the thought of doesn't make me wanna throw up. Not usually nauseous but today - blegh.


----------



## harbottle (Oct 25, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> You were about 100yds from my house. The cemetery is really interesting, the chapel has been completely restored and is fabulous inside.
> The Charterhouse used to be used by the Workers Education Association to run courses in the nineties and it was very dilapidated. I am looking forward to seeing it fully restored.



My wife did some courses at charterhouse back in the 1990s (For the NHS). It's good to see all this stuff coming back into use. I went to a concert in Draper's hall the other week, that is a real gem now! 

We walked around that area during lockdown and ended up going along the river, under the impressive bridge and through some tunnels... Today I just came out the Charterhouse grounds onto a street whose name I don't know and cut across to Gulson road. Tried to find a bit of the city wall near Paradise street but had no luck. 

Did find a nice coffee shop on Parkside which was handy!


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 25, 2022)

harbottle said:


> My wife did some courses at charterhouse back in the 1990s (For the NHS). It's good to see all this stuff coming back into use. I went to a concert in Draper's hall the other week, that is a real gem now!
> 
> We walked around that area during lockdown and ended up going along the river, under the impressive bridge and through some tunnels... Today I just came out the Charterhouse grounds onto a street whose name I don't know and cut across to Gulson road. Tried to find a bit of the city wall near Paradise street but had no luck.
> 
> Did find a nice coffee shop on Parkside which was handy!


Some of the route along the river is now blocked off because of the construction of the new waste recycling centre.
There is apparently a new route being constructed along the old Loop line.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 25, 2022)

5.1 before tea today. Not got what I planned to do today done yet... suppose I should get on with that....


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 25, 2022)

7.5 for me today. Just about to eat as long tiring day. ☹️


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 25, 2022)

6.5 for me. Been a much better afternoon with no corrections needed so my 2 unit increase in Levemir this morning was a good call. Just had a whole tub of my favourite feta stuffed peppadew peppers. Might have some more savoy cabbage with salami and chilli jam now and then call it a night, as I need an early start in the morning.


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 26, 2022)

And a 6.1 for me pre-dinner tonight.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 26, 2022)

It was 7.4 down to 3.7 noe though(i have treated just waiting). Probably because I rushed out for something)


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 26, 2022)

4.9 for me and just had a whole 175g tray of mange tout and baby corn with some sour cream and chive dip which should be just about 10g carbs. May have something more later (soup perhaps) but that will do me for now... Quick easy and pretty healthy.


----------



## harbottle (Oct 26, 2022)

Fixed a major bug in some software today! And then did my only test of the day - 4.6


----------



## harbottle (Oct 26, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Some of the route along the river is now blocked off because of the construction of the new waste recycling centre.
> There is apparently a new route being constructed along the old Loop line.



Yes, a circular route that takes in the Charterhouse, London Road Cemetery, the railway bridge and other places. 









						The Richard II Loop
					

A new woodland walk and cycle path along a former railway loop line in Coventry is to be ready for the City of Culture celebrations in May 2021. The final phase of Historic Coventry Trust’s plan to…




					news.coventrysociety.org.uk


----------



## gll (Oct 26, 2022)

7.4 pre meal which I am surprised at considering I had a mince pie mid afternoon.
Dinner was spicy carrot and leek soup with a cheese. ham and coleslaw sub.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 26, 2022)

And a 6.7 for me!


----------



## Wannie (Oct 26, 2022)

As I posted in the waking thread I had my covid booster yesterday and have had a thumping headache, affected my vision reminded me of looking through a Kaleidoscope and nausea. Took BG at 2.30 and was 4.5, feeling really 'off' I had two slices of toast - without crusts. 2 hours later 8.7 and 2 hrs after that 9.2 
However at 7.30 it was 5.3  
Still feeling 'off' but on a positive note even though the toast didn't help my BG it did settle my tummy  
Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 26, 2022)

5.3, had a Maccies burger (the new BBQ Bacon Stack) for a treat, but no fries and just an espresso so that kept carbs down to 40g (and about the same g fat and protein so hopefully won't spike me too much, even if it is a few more calories than I've been usually having for one meal!)

I also finally started the actual painting of the boxroom I'm turning into a dressing room/chillout room for youngest! One coat done on the ceiling, second shortly when I've put them to bed. Then a day to let that dry tomorrow before putting masking tape around the edges of the ceiling and paint the first 2 walls on Friday. (Youngest wants 2 walls each in different colours)


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Oct 26, 2022)

5.9 for me again today.

I had chocolate cake for breakfast as I was testing a recipe for my birthday.
I had cheese for lunch and a cup of decaf coffee and then in the evening I had lamb steaks with tzatziki and olives and peppers and then I made some lemon fairy cakes to test another recipe - melted knob of butter, 2 eggs, 2 tablespoons of allulose and a splash of vanilla and some baking powder - whisked and then sprinkled a dessertspoon of coconut flour, 2 dessertspoons of almond flour, half teaspoon of xanthan gum and a blob of greek yoghurt and the zest of a quarter of a lemon- into little cake cases and 15 minutes at 180C then left in the oven while I whisked up some double cream and then stirred in a mashed strawberry.  We had them with the double cream mixture and another half strawberry each.

6.6 two hours later.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 26, 2022)

6.0 after 2 hours for my burger


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Oct 27, 2022)

5.8 today for me.
Haven't had any cake yet - just steak and salad.


----------



## harbottle (Oct 27, 2022)

4.9?!


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 27, 2022)

It was 12.1 I did have an ever so mild hypo(like barely hypo at 3.9)in the afternoon only treated with 3 dextroses tablets though


----------



## Wannie (Oct 27, 2022)

6.8 this evening after 4 somethings all day


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 28, 2022)

5.3


----------



## gll (Oct 28, 2022)

7.8 pre meal and sat down now with a homemade chicken and rice soup made with mostly leftovers. Fingers crossed I got the bolus right as I kinda winged it with the quantities. I know how much rice went into the pot at least.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 28, 2022)

6.7 for me tonight. Had some olives and cheese (feta and manchego) and going to have some yoghurt, sour cherries seeds and pecans as soon as my insulin kicks in. Had some cheddar (mature and smoked) and half an apple for brunch followed by some bolognaise which required a ridiculous amount of insulin (It was made and sent over by my lovely brother in law and I think he uses a lot of flour to thicken things like that, which my system takes exception to, but it was really kind of him and very tasty and leftovers are always welcome here. Didn't have anything with it as it was just quick and east to zap in microwave and eat. May have a big bowl of cabbage and sprouts with salami and chilli jam for supper. I could eat that every night and not get sick of it. Really hits the spot, especially as I am still resisting putting the heating on, so it warms me up when I come in from evening stables before bed and no appreciable carbs, so don't need bolus insulin before bed.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 28, 2022)

Well I know this isn't before tea but all in I say this is a success of a day this (other then the spike in morning which unfortunately isn't uncoman but it was the first time I've been that high allll week).


----------



## JanetT (Oct 28, 2022)

6.0 for me  - lunch out was  pheasant schnitzel with veg  followed by cheese board with apple. Wondered about the breadcrumbs on the pheasant but not too bad.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 28, 2022)

JanetT said:


> 6.0 for me  - lunch out was  pheasant schnitzel with veg  followed by cheese board with apple. Wondered about the breadcrumbs on the pheasant but not too bad.


That is a bit of a posh lunch! What did you have with the Schnitzel? 
I had assorted cheeses and apple for lunch too..... in fact nearly every day at the moment with so many apples needing using up and cheese is my new chocolate  .


----------



## harbottle (Oct 28, 2022)

4.4 for me - I had just been walking around the city centre, though.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 29, 2022)

A 10.8 for me. Probably as result of stubborn hypo (2.8) that needed repeat treatments as BG refused to normalise!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 29, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> 6.7 for me tonight. Had some olives and cheese (feta and manchego) and going to have some yoghurt, sour cherries seeds and pecans as soon as my insulin kicks in. Had some cheddar (mature and smoked) and half an apple for brunch followed by some bolognaise which required a ridiculous amount of insulin (It was made and sent over by my lovely brother in law and I think he uses a lot of flour to thicken things like that, which my system takes exception to, but it was really kind of him and very tasty and leftovers are always welcome here. Didn't have anything with it as it was just quick and east to zap in microwave and eat. May have a big bowl of cabbage and sprouts with salami and chilli jam for supper. I could eat that every night and not get sick of it. Really hits the spot, especially as I am still resisting putting the heating on, so it warms me up when I come in from evening stables before bed and no appreciable carbs, so don't need bolus insulin before bed.



No, not sprouts! Nasty little green things! I thought BoJo the clown said we had left Brussels and it sprouts!


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 29, 2022)

If you don't like sprouts you are not cooking them right or you remember them overcooked from your childhood.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 29, 2022)

I used hate Brussels sports I don't anymore I got far less fussy about foot when I went to uni.


----------



## gll (Oct 29, 2022)

Not a fan of sprouts either 

7.5 tonight, bolus in and waiting for the air fryer to tell me its dinnertime


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 29, 2022)

4.9 following a day at the zoo. Wet in patches but the sky saved the really heavy downpour till we were home!


----------



## harbottle (Oct 29, 2022)

I was 4.4, after an afternoon nicking large handfuls of the kids’ crisps during a day trip to Rugby and seeing 6s afterwards. Weird.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 29, 2022)

Had tea much earlier than this but didn't pos It was 8.3 I had pack of stickles a little but earlier on as seed to be dropping fast.


----------



## Lucyr (Oct 29, 2022)

4.7 before tea for me. Had a jacket potato with tuna mayo, and salad. Followed by an ice lolly.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 29, 2022)

7.8 for me tonight!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Oct 29, 2022)

5.8 for me today.
I made keto-friendly Bourbon biscuits yesterday and had 2 of them for afternoon tea with a cup of coffee.
I adapted the Bourbon biscuit recipe from my Mary Ford Book of Biscuit Recipes ( https://www.amazon.co.uk/Biscuit-Traybake-Recipes-classic-step/dp/0946429502/)  and swapped out flour for a mix of coconut and almond flour and butter for coconut oil (I have a glut I need to use up) and instead of sugar I used Baker's Secret Caster Sugar and instead of syrup I melted some allulose and used that.


----------



## JanetT (Oct 29, 2022)

5.5 which is the lowest for a long while - hope its a trend


----------



## Wannie (Oct 29, 2022)

6 before eating this evening a couple of hours ago


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 29, 2022)

And a 5.2 for me pre-dinner tonight after an afternoon in the garden, and now I have backache...


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 30, 2022)

It was 6.5 bg it's been a prett decent day highest was 11.2 and lowest was 5.2 without eating any extra carbs or insulin. 


Otherwise not being a quite dat been feeling particularly bad last night and most of day.


----------



## harbottle (Oct 30, 2022)

5.2 for me!


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 30, 2022)

And a 8.1 for me - must’ve been the bag of crisps and half a bar of chocolate this afternoon.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 31, 2022)

A 7.5 this evening before supper and F1!


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 31, 2022)

4.8


----------



## harbottle (Oct 31, 2022)

I got a 4.9... Don't know what's going on, but it never used to be like this earlier this year.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Oct 31, 2022)

6.2 today.


----------



## gll (Oct 31, 2022)

10.2. Guess who forgot to bolus for lunch. Glad i did a generous correction mid morning which kinda sorta helped  Correction in with dinner.


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 31, 2022)

A 5.1 for me this evening.....


----------



## MikeyBikey (Oct 31, 2022)

Woops! 3.9 for me!


----------



## Wannie (Oct 31, 2022)

6.4 this evening for me, hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 1, 2022)

It was 7.7


----------



## harbottle (Nov 1, 2022)

5.0 for me.


----------



## JanetT (Nov 1, 2022)

5.7  for me.


harbottle said:


> 5.0 for me.


What was your last HBa1c I'm on Metformin 500mg too and would like to come off - my last a1c was 46


----------



## harbottle (Nov 1, 2022)

JanetT said:


> 5.7  for me.
> 
> What was your last HBa1c I'm on Metformin 500mg too and would like to come off - my last a1c was 46



It was 39 in April (Up from 36 in December when I reduced the Metformin from 1000 to 500). Need to get a new test.

I was told I could try stopping the Metformin. I don’t have any side effects from it, so decided to wait.


----------



## JanetT (Nov 1, 2022)

harbottle said:


> It was 39 in April (Up from 36 in December when I reduced the Metformin from 1000 to 500). Need to get a new test.
> 
> I was told I could try stopping the Metformin. I don’t have any side effects from it, so decided to wait.


That's really good well done!


----------



## Wannie (Nov 1, 2022)

5.2 for me this evening before tea. My 3rd 5.2 of the day as I was the same before lunch. Hope everyone has had a good day and has a relaxing evening


----------



## harbottle (Nov 1, 2022)

JanetT said:


> That's really good well done!



103 too 46 is pretty good as well!


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 1, 2022)

Forgot to post earlier, mine was 7.8 pre-dinner tonight.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 2, 2022)

Forgot to post as after test prepared meal.and watched Mastermind. Felt sorry for older chap and wondered I'd he froze or had declined since the selection process? 

Anyway it was 7.5 last night.


----------



## Wannie (Nov 2, 2022)

5.5 this evening, hope everyone is keeping warm and dry in this appalling weather and has had a good day.


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 2, 2022)

7.6 I'm been getting a bit concerned about something today probably won't go into the details right now because I'm not sure if it will put people of thier tea but might letter. Gor advice a pharimist though and aparrrtly doesn't seem like anything to worry about m


----------



## Wannie (Nov 2, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> 7.6 I'm been getting a bit concerned about something today probably won't go into the details right now because I'm not sure if it will put people of thier tea but might letter. Gor advice a pharimist though and aparrrtly doesn't seem like anything to worry about m


Thinking of you and glad pharmacist doesn't seem to think its anything to worry about but if you need to share and don't want to wait or put it in this one, is it worth putting it in a new thread?


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 2, 2022)

Wannie said:


> Thinking of you and glad pharmacist doesn't seem to think its anything to worry about but if you need to share and don't want to wait or put it in this one, is it worth putting it in a new thread?


Thanks it's more it would be more just getnally taking probably not worth a theatre of its on.


----------



## harbottle (Nov 2, 2022)

After a very productive day at work, I was at 4.4?!?! Not sure how that happened, as I’d been scoffing nuts and radishes all afternoon.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 2, 2022)

5.9 for me today. Nice number as used to belong to the 59 Club. Will probably rejoin as last two years have been pretty grim. (BSA Goldstar emoji). Maybe they do roundels to cover the pathetic ones on my wheelchair gloves!


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 2, 2022)

And mine this evening, pre-dinner, was an 8.1 - put that down to two chocolate chip muffins I had an hour before dinner was ready.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 2, 2022)

Pre "tea" was 5.6. Tea today was a naughty/ treat rather than proper tea! A chocolate pot (made with clotted cream and not too high in carbs but calorific) and a piece of cake that a friend made (probably much higher in carbs)! Post meal was 6.9 though so I guess all the fat in the clotted cream kept the carb release slow enough.... I didn't quite finish the cake as I was full (mostly left the icing which is a bit too sweet anyway)


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 2, 2022)

6.9 at bedtime for me, ate my last meal 6 hours ago, so not sure why so high


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 3, 2022)

Good evening! 7.2 for me this evening.


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 3, 2022)

It was 10.1 I did have lunch a lot later then usually do but used my usual radtio lunch so potentially the radio changed also haven't done much this afternoon Unfortunately 13.9 though with second time a spiked quite high.(been thinking the past couple of days my dinner radtio needs changing so if it doesn't come down later I'll do that tomorrow).


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 3, 2022)

I think Libre said something like 3.7 but it exaggerates! Probably nearer 5 but I didn't double check. Didn't feel hypo and I had just eaten a JB half an hour earlier for a 4.1 on the Libre, so absolutely certain that 3.7 wasn't correct but I am OK with that. Anyway, a big bowl of chicken soup, a sausage with pickled gherkins and some cheese followed by a cup of tea with a quarter of a square of dark choc with a teaspoon of peanut butter and I am done. Just need to decide on my evening Levemir dose and then I am having an early night.


----------



## gll (Nov 3, 2022)

7.1 for me. pleasantly surprised as not feeling brilliant (got a cold) and had a massive nap late afternoon.
Got a chicken just finished cooking in the air fryer and probs going to have a baked potato with it and veg of some description.


----------



## Wannie (Nov 3, 2022)

5.3 for me this evening, hope all have had a good day!


----------



## Wannie (Nov 4, 2022)

5.4 this evening, had fish and chips from shop this lunchtime 2 hours later BG was 8.6 but at 4pm 3.5 hours after eating them 5.4. 
PS really enjoyed every mouthful may even risk them again in a couple of months  
Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## harbottle (Nov 4, 2022)

4.9 for me, not sure why I am seeing low values in the evenings. It used to generally be high fives/six.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 4, 2022)

A surprisingly good 6.2 for me. I was worried as I treated mydf to a Just Eat delivery (I do this every 3 - 4 weeks) and had polenta (I posted about it for some weeks ago) for the first time. Although I prefer it to cous-cous it's not really for me. Think I will stick with their chicken snitzel with rustic chips and salad, or salmon with new potatoes and three veg.


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 4, 2022)

And it was a 6.9 for me pre-dinner today........


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 5, 2022)

8.3 had a biscuit of 13g around 1 and half hours  before as was going to something that expecting to invoice a lot more walking (did still take an hour).    Just enjoyed some fish and chips with house mates so possible blood sugar battle(first time since diagnosis and wasn't exapxlly sure how much of them I was eating were just sharing them(as well as the whole thing being a guesstimate)


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 5, 2022)

A 9.9 for me. Wish they did a 99 with dark chocolate (70%+). Jooking apart I hypoif just before lunch and probably over treated! 

Just a light tea a la @rebrascora - "had salad of shredded lettuce, diced tomato and red onion rings with about 2oz diced mature cheddar together with a small slice of wholemeal. I am not ready for gherkin with a peanut butter and chocolate glaze! It could blow Greg Wallace's mind!


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 5, 2022)

6 for me


----------



## Wannie (Nov 5, 2022)

5.4 again this evening hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 5, 2022)

And a 6.1 for me this evening pre sausage, egg, chips and beans.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 6, 2022)

5.0 for me and I was naughty. Didn't get out to the shops today so my evening meal consisted of a cup of tea with some cheese (red Leicester) and a sweet mince pie followed an hour later by half a packet of out of date roasted Mediterranean veg couscous from the back of the cupboard (bought several years pre diagnosis) with added extras.... some tomato puree, chilli jam and a few sultanas, ground cinnamon and cloves. The latter sounds revolting I know and not what I would call heathy by a long chalk but it was sustenance and I really couldn't be bothered to cook from scratch. Fully expected Libre graph to be off the chart with all those carbs but imposed some serious self control in waiting for insulin to kick in before eating and never went above 6..... So my 3rd mince pie experiment was a resounding success. 
I should say that I ate quite a bit of fresh veg at lunchtime and some berries at breakfast so my diet over the whole day wasn't too out of whack.


----------



## gll (Nov 6, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> So my 3rd mince pie experiment was a resounding success.


For science of course?

I picked up some mince pies and while my bolus is fine with them, I'm finding them a little sweet now so defo no sneaking in an extra one   

Oh was 7.4 before dinner yesterday and managed  to have a small (oven baked) pizza express pizza and a wee bit of garlic flatbread and was under 9 by the end of it and didn't feel particularly high .  A little to many carbs in one sitting for me but oh so good and a much needed treat!


----------



## Wannie (Nov 6, 2022)

5.1 this evening for me.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 6, 2022)

A 7.5 today!


----------



## harbottle (Nov 6, 2022)

A 5.2 before a home made curry!
Chicken in yoghurt and cauliflower with onions and  tomatoes. Plus heaps of spices and garlic and ginger.


----------



## gll (Nov 6, 2022)

12.5 for me. Clearly miscalculated my home made chicken noodle soup today.
One of the big "if I had libre on I could have dealt with it much earlier" things.

Giving the correction time to work before food


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 7, 2022)

It was 6.6 and have been in range(4 to 10) all day today so far.


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 7, 2022)

And a 6.7 for me pre-dinner tonight.....


----------



## Wannie (Nov 7, 2022)

6.5 for me this evening - either the chicken Kiev, the keto bread or the turnip 'chips' for lunch or possibly a combination of all 3!  Or perhaps cos I've been baking and you have test 
Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 7, 2022)

Was  exactly 8! When checked at OPA just before lunch nursey was surprised to see 6.1 making average for day 7.1.


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 8, 2022)

9. I had a stack in the afternoon before going out for a walk sometimes I need it sometimes I don't. So it's hit and miss then.


Going to have to a be a bit of a hypocrite on  mince pies over the next few days at some point as a got a good to good go order from costs today and 2 mince pies were in un the bag.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 8, 2022)

5.1 today. Had a small tea today of broccoli cheese and a pork loin steak, as last week I averaged more calories than I would have preferred (partly due to eating out as we had a little weekend away so I'm not that bothered, but I don't want to get in the habit of eating more all the time at present as I have a fair bit more weight to lose before my BMI drops under "obese").


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 8, 2022)

My last meal was at 1pm, although I had a 10 cal jelly and a benecol at 4pm (realised I hadnt got enough calories or carbs left to eat anything else, was OK though as I wasnt hungry,  So just taken a reading 9 hours after eating lunch, 7 hours after the 10 calorie jelly, my level was 7.4!  This can be foot on the floor or dawn phenomenon.  Can 9 hours after food be considered a fasting reading?  If so 7.4 isnt great is it?


----------



## Midgie (Nov 8, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> My last meal was at 1pm, although I had a 10 cal jelly and a benecol at 4pm (realised I hadnt got enough calories or carbs left to eat anything else, was OK though as I wasnt hungry,  So just taken a reading 9 hours after eating lunch, 7 hours after the 10 calorie jelly, my level was 7.4!  This can be foot on the floor or dawn phenomenon.  Can 9 hours after food be considered a fasting reading?  If so 7.4 isnt great is it?


I think I read if you’re starving your liver helps you out with a wee dump. I’m new to this so may have got that wrong!


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 8, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> If so 7.4 isnt great is it?


Well targets are between 4 and 7(athought I can't advise too much) so just being just being 0.4 over that I wouldn't worry epiaslly with the allowance  for varrinacr with bg meters. That 7.4 could in theory actually be a 7


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 9, 2022)

Ultimately it was 7.5. However, when I first checked at 5:00 it was 5.2. Knowing T Rex Isophane has a long tail I had 15gm CHO. Half-and-half later it was 4.7 and I thought fine. Then somewhere between I started feeling to talk wonky - 2.8! So I scoff a load of JBs, and end up with a headache and feeling slightly nauseous. So I take twp Paracetamol and go for a 30 minute lay down. I woke at 11:30. BG 7.5 but not at all hungry. So take 75% Isophane,  and have a cuppa with two mini crackers (3gm CHO each) and an individual portion of cheese. Unable to sleep I decide to Episode 6 of Bake Off again but the Firestick says it wants updating. After it doesn't want to play so I go to bed but after finally getting to sleep I wake with phantom pain! Rude words are spoken to my absent leg, and I get up for tea and Gabaoentin. Been up since as its not bl**y working!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 9, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Ultimately it was 7.5. However, when I first checked at 5:00 it was 5.2. Knowing T Rex Isophane has a long tail I had 15gm CHO. Half-and-half later it was 4.7 and I thought fine. Then somewhere between I started feeling to talk wonky - 2.8! So I scoff a load of JBs, and end up with a headache and feeling slightly nauseous. So I take twp Paracetamol and go for a 30 minute lay down. I woke at 11:30. BG 7.5 but not at all hungry. So take 75% Isophane,  and have a cuppa with two mini crackers (3gm CHO each) and an individual portion of cheese. Unable to sleep I decide to Episode 6 of Bake Off again but the Firestick says it wants updating. After it doesn't want to play so I go to bed but after finally getting to sleep I wake with phantom pain! Rude words are spoken to my absent leg, and I get up for tea and Gabaoentin. Been up since as its not bl**y working!



Opps, at 5:00 it was 4.2!


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 9, 2022)

7.3


----------



## gll (Nov 9, 2022)

6.6 tonight.


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 9, 2022)

And it was a 7.3 for me pre-dinner tonight.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 9, 2022)

I was very happy with a 5.1 tonight. Jabbed 2 units of Fiasp and then ate a bowl of chilli with cheese coleslaw without any prebolus time. Libre still showing 5.1 so all good so far but may need another unit or 2 before bed for the kidney beans in the chilli when they start releasing and probably the protein. Just have to stay awake for another hour, but could happily climb into bed and zonk right now!


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 9, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Going to have to a be a bit of a hypocrite on  mince pies over the next few days at some point as a got a good to good go order from costs today and 2 mince pies were in un the bag.


One of those said mince pies has just been eating so much shame............
......


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 9, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> One of those said mince pies has just been eating so much shame............
> ......



At least you don't have a Libre to show how high it spikes you.... sometimes ignorance is bliss. Enjoy!


----------



## harbottle (Nov 9, 2022)

I saw a 5.4 before Tea (After dinner it was 4.9) and a couple of hours later it was 5.1 - I tried to catch the hour value which was 6.0 (Fairly low carb dinner + kvarg yoghurt).


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 9, 2022)

Well I managed t stay awake and I am up to 9.4, so a 1.5 unit correction has gone in. Will know in the morning if that was the right decision! Place your bets now folks..... High, Low or Goldilocks (ie Just right  )


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 9, 2022)

After the last 24 hours I was pleased with 7.7. The muggy headache yesterday evening's monster hypo lasted all day. Supper was a small portion of spag bol with a side of beetroot infused sauerkraut.


----------



## Wannie (Nov 9, 2022)

5.7 for me this evening before a light tea. hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 10, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> At least you don't have a Libre to show how high it spikes you.... sometimes ignorance is bliss. Enjoy!


Ah but expect I do as I've checked 4 hours later to make sure I wasn't out range(although that was potentially my doing rather then the mince pie).    But that wasn't the the shame the shame was it being a month to early


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 10, 2022)

Just as well nobody decided to bet on my overnight levels because I changed the goal posts at the last minute. Levels were continuing to rise as I headed to bed and just tipped into double figures, so I decided that I needed a bit more insulin. Shot myself another 1.5 units of Fiasp, had half a small apple (approx 7g carbs) and some cheese and went to bed and woke up on a lovely 4.8. That will do nicely  .


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 10, 2022)

Well that second mince pies(as it was from a coffee shop it needed eateninng I'm going away for a couple of days tomorrow). Has just been plolised off.  No idea what I was on before hand as had u had just finished lunch I didn't feel the need to test and just covered the extra carbs)       I am officially a hypocrite


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 10, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> I am officially a hypocrite


Expect I didn't intaniry buy them you don't know what your going to get in a room good to go bag.


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 10, 2022)

A 7.2 for me this evening. My favourite shepherds pie coming up in ten minutes.


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 10, 2022)

8.6(but ended up in playing rushing) out a bit(that and don't think my evening ratio knows what it is at moment).   Think I'm going to reduce it back tomorrow (,epasilly as I'll be traveling and going to a concert) so have  dip down to 4.6(so had a couple of jelly babbies to stop it diping Futher.  As it's not been not long since eating I'm aware that the carbs my hit me aether words


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Nov 10, 2022)

6.9 for me.
I had lasagne for lunch and I am still full from it.  It was low carb because made with zero carb konjac lasagne sheets - but I used a whole can of tomatoes to make the bolognese sauce and a whole onion.  I used oat fibre and xanthan gum to thicken the Bechamel sauce so no carbs there.  But lots of protein in the beef and cheese. Non diabetic husband couldn't tell it wasn't durum wheat pasta - and wouldn't have known except I had to encourage him to drink plenty while eating because otherwise konjac can bung you up.
It was yum though.  I probably won't have anything else to eat today - just have cups of tea and water to drink.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 10, 2022)

A 9.4 for me. Was having a good run till Tuesday afternoon when DF have me a monster hypo and been a bit erratic since!


----------



## Wannie (Nov 11, 2022)

6 this evening following a good lunch, have decided to have my main meal in the middle of the day, when possible, as I'm not moving as much on an evening now we are into the dark nights. will see what happens in the next week. Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 11, 2022)

Didn't do pre-tea today as I did pre and post lunch. The post was only 5.7 though which I was quite happy about, though to be fair it was only 24g of carbohydrates and balanced with 39g total of fat and protein . Kids predictably didn't want the same meal as each other, and I'm a little short of most of the foods youngest prefers (need to do a proper shop tomorrow, maybe sort the freezer again first) so I ended up making them separate meals, neither was onerous on their own (and nor was my reheated broccoli cheese with a few slices of fried chorizo) but it all adds up to more time


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 11, 2022)

Happy with a 7.1.Morning 12.5 was down to 6.5 before lunch so had fish 'n' chip delivery. Why do you get enough chips for three!


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 11, 2022)

A tidy 5.1 for me pre-dinner tonight.....


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Nov 11, 2022)

6.9 pre-dinner and 7.3 afterwards today.
I haven't been exercising lately because the downstairs is bunged up with boxes and stuff as I try and re-organise the house and sort stuff out for giving to charity and to go into the attic. I haven't been sleeping well either.  My husband is coming off his pain medication - he does that once a year to give his liver a rest and to prove to himself that he is in control of it and not getting addicted - but that means he is waking in the night from the pain and we were up at three in the morning and I know too many nights of bad sleep make me have higher numbers than I'd like.

I made chicken and chips for my tea tonight.  Celeriac chips and cooked chicken strips tossed in pea protein powder- so around 6 - 8 g of carbs in the whole meal.  Quick and easy.


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 12, 2022)

Didn't have have a chance to post yesterday but it was 6.3.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 12, 2022)

Didn't really have any evening meal as such, just a tub of feta stuffed peppadew peppers at 4pm when I was 4.2.


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 12, 2022)

Not had my tea yet but just had too mini brownie type things and was 8.4 before eating them.


----------



## Wannie (Nov 12, 2022)

5.5 This evening, just going to make some tea, had lunch out with my daughter today, now sat watching Saturday night tv after cutting grass this afternoon.
Hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 12, 2022)

Didn’t test before tea as I was 4.8 after swimming and wasn’t going to correct with tea whatever my bg was, because of the swimming.


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 12, 2022)

And mine tonight pre-dinner was 7.1 a tad higher than usual - but not much.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 12, 2022)

I got 5.2 pre-tea. Had an actual sandwich with my soup, and still only 7.6 about 2 hours later so I'm pretty chuffed all round tonight


----------



## DianeS (Nov 13, 2022)

7.4 pre tea...... but as an excuse I went to a remembrance service this morning, and there were biscuits.... .


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 13, 2022)

DianeS said:


> 7.4 pre tea...... but as an excuse I went to a remembrance service this morning, and there were biscuits.... .



Where there Bourbons? They with dark chocolate digestives are my favourites.I used to like Garibaldi biscuits till someone described them as "dead fly* biscuits


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 13, 2022)

6.5 just now. Earlier than usual as Sao Paulo GP at 6:00. Was 4.2 at lunch so looks as if Isophane had gone off!


----------



## Wannie (Nov 13, 2022)

6.2 lazy day today, hope everyone has had a good Sunday x


----------



## harbottle (Nov 13, 2022)

I was 5.1


----------



## DianeS (Nov 13, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Where there Bourbons? They with dark chocolate digestives are my favourites.I used to like Garibaldi biscuits till someone described them as "dead fly* biscuits


Massive chocolate ones...... In my defence - I was unsupervised.....


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 13, 2022)

It was 8. I was 3.5 just now. So decided to knock half unit of my levimer tonight as may me the traveling of this weekend is still with mem  It's been a good weekend though concert Friday then seeing my sister in a show yesterday.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 14, 2022)

It was 8.3 with a vertical upwards arrow for me . That was because I ate a dried fig and then a single JB to lift my levels above 5 to drive over to my sister's house. Had the fig before I went in the shower as I was on 4.9 and half an hour later  when I got in the car to drive I was below 5 at 4.6, so had the JB, then 45mins later when I arrived at her place 8.3 and rapidly going up.  Hit it with 6 units and we ate about half an hour later.... full roast lamb dinner was absolutely yummy. Just a half a yorkie and 1 roastie and a couple of pieces of new potato and lots and lots of lovely veg. Managed to keep it nicely in the 5s and 6s until it was time to leave and levels started rising, so another 1.5 units kept me in range but now 8.6 at bedtime so I have stuck another 1.5 units in and hopefully that will get me a decent reading in the morning.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 14, 2022)

Mine was 4.9 after a long walk this afternoon. 8.5 after tea but that's because I had a sandwich (had picked up a Too Good To Go Costa bag at end of my walk to share with kids) without having the creamy soup with it that I had planned, as youngest needed me to give them some time and play a game with them, so I thought soup might not be the best plan...


----------



## Wannie (Nov 14, 2022)

5 for me this evening after a busy day. 
Hope all have had a good day


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 14, 2022)

11.6 I had a few sweets to bump it up from 4.1. but when I was 5.6 I also had a biscuit as was getting just to be on the safe side incase it dropped again as gwung wisdon . Tooth out so thought



But dentist clearly thought he knew more then me about stuff.

Him: what was your last blood sugar.

Me; 5.6.

Him: when did you last eat.  5.6 is. Getting a bit low.(and gerneally seemed concerned about that number).


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 14, 2022)

Good evening! After a tiring and frustrating day a Miner 39er! In other words 3.9. This new Isophane is the business!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 14, 2022)

5.1 this evening. Slightly higher carb tea than I had planned as I didn't like the vegetables I had stirfried.... I think the stir fry pack had started to go off. So I still had the calamari (cooked separately) then had half a cinnamon brioche bun, 2 plums - and a small piece of cheese to try to slow the carbohydrate absorption, as I didn't then feel in the mood to figure out alternative veg!


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 14, 2022)

It was 7.7 for me after a trip to the dentist for a check up. It must have stressed me as my levels were steadily rising after I left home to drive there, despite exercise earlier. Anyway, jabbed 2 units of Fiasp as soon as I got in the car to drive home and that eventually brought me down a bit. Currently 6.6 at bedtime and have upped evening Levemir by half a unit, so will see how I get on with that.


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 14, 2022)

And it was a 5.6 for me pre-dinner tonight.


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 15, 2022)

A happy 6.1 for me this evening, pre-dinner that is.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 15, 2022)

4.2 for me today! Probably because I managed to skip lunch by being distracted when I could have gone to have it... so had only had 8g carbs and 180 calories from my breakfast 

But at least my liver didn't overcompensate!


----------



## Wannie (Nov 15, 2022)

5.1 for me before tea this evening 
Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 15, 2022)

4.3 for me tonight but needed 2 corrections this afternoon as wet weather meant I didn't get as much exercise as I would have liked. Bowl of chicken soup for starters and now just a big plate of salad leaves I think with balsamic dressing and cheese coleslaw.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 15, 2022)

At 5:00 was 5.0 but felt was going down so had 15gm CHO. About 40 minutes later felt hypo so repeated. Pleased with 5.5 at 7:00


----------



## Wannie (Nov 16, 2022)

5.7 for me this evening and I'm pleased with that, had some KFC at lunchtime just a couple of pieces of chicken and 6 chips/fries 2 hours later BS was 8.6 (from 5.2 before lunch) 
hope everyone has had good day


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 16, 2022)

A 6.7 for me this wet and windy evening.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 16, 2022)

Libre reading 6.2. I think it's running a little higher than fingerpricks but don't want to keep rechecking as the point of trying it isn't to fingerprick more but to get a bit more information about how high/fast my blood glucose is peaking and falling really. I'll still double check it a couple of times tomorrow at least to try to get a bit more idea how it's comparing.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 17, 2022)

And a 7.5 for me yesterday evening. Simple meal tonight - wholemeal toast with sugar free baked  beans sprinkled with a little grated cheddar.


----------



## Wannie (Nov 17, 2022)

5.2 this evening before food and after drying out from standing at school gate waiting to pick up my oldest granddaughter in this filthy weather  
Hope everyone has had a good day and managed to stay dry.


----------



## harbottle (Nov 17, 2022)

I was 5.1


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 17, 2022)

Was 7.5 two hours post lunch so knowing my Isophane though I would be 5 - 6 by supper time. An hour before I felt really shake and hit 3. 4. JBs needed!


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 17, 2022)

And a 6.2 for me at 6 pm tonight......


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 18, 2022)

Mine was 5.3 by fingerprick. But I haven't yet decided exactly how much to adjust Libre (which thought 7.3 then ten minutes later 6.9) as it agreed exactly 2 hours after breakfast . Lower carbohydrate intake today and Libre2 still had me 100% in range though, even with showing that high post meal peak which I don't usually see. So it definitely isn't ridiculously high above actual BG.

I can completely see why Abbot offer the free sample - it's a little bit addictive checking, and it would be easy to become fully caught up in it and start planning to constantly use it if I could afford to do that. I'm definitely having to remind myself whenever I peek back at yesterday's graph (when I did peak at a little over 10 at lunchtime on Libre2) that I would never have known that with just pre and 2 hours post fingerpricks, as by 2 hours that peak had come down to under 7. So my natural insulin did its job, though I'm still not yet convinced that I'm at actual remission rather than dietary control as I wouldn't describe yesterday's lunch as high carb - Samsung Health estimated 45g of carbs.

Tea with my friend, followed by wine and cake (and a walk home) is on the cards for Friday night so I'm excited to see what the pattern looks like for that.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 18, 2022)

It was 4.2 for me late last night before a 10pm fish and ship supper shared with Ian on the way back from a driving club meeting. Shot myself 5 units with no prebolus time and managed it really well (I thought ) but was rising at midnight which I rather expected due the slow release from a fatty meal and bearing in mind that I ended up in the 13s all night the night before I added an extra unit to my evening Levemir as again I hadn't got much exercise yesterday due to rain. Turned out not to be a good course of action and I woke about 4am on 2.7 according to Libre.... which would probably be nearer 3.7 if I could have been bothered to do a finger prick as Libre reads about 1mmol low for me. Ordinarily I would just have one or at most 2 JBs to treat a hypo but despite my groggy state of mind, I decided that an extra one was needed and that turned out to be the right decision, even if the extra Levemir unit was the wrong decision in the foirst place....
You win some and lose some  .


----------



## Wannie (Nov 18, 2022)

5.3 this evening for me, a quieter day today. Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 18, 2022)

And a 4.2 for me at 6,15 this evening.....


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 19, 2022)

Mine was 5.2 yesterday evening just before eating


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 19, 2022)

4.9 today. Had a fairly chilled day with a lie in, then went and collected my new (first ever) glasses. It feels very weird to see them in the mirror or in the selfie I took to share with a couple of friends/family. 

It also feels weird when I'm looking at middle distance (where they're not correcting), like I'm looking at people through a window


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 19, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> 4.9 today. Had a fairly chilled day with a lie in, then went and collected my new (first ever) glasses. It feels very weird to see them in the mirror or in the selfie I took to share with a couple of friends/family.
> 
> It also feels weird when I'm looking at middle distance (where they're not correcting), like I'm looking at people through a window


When you have worn glasses for 60 odd years it feels odd not to wear them, your eyes feel vulnerable from the wind or dust.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 20, 2022)

A far better 7.3 before supper (sausage and veg casserole with rice).


----------



## Wannie (Nov 20, 2022)

6.5 this evening for me at 5pm but only 2 hours after Sunday lunch followed by keto blackcurrant crumble and greek yogurt a rise of less than 2! probably won't eat again today as feeling very full.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 20, 2022)

33.3 before tea. With clean hands.  Do have a sore throat but woke up with that and bg was doing alright until this afternoon. The plan was pasta but I think I’ll change that to a big drink and insulin.


----------



## gll (Nov 20, 2022)

6.9 pre dinner. Baked potato is almost done and having some cauli cheese with it.


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 20, 2022)

And it was a 6.4 for me pre-dinner tonight.......


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 20, 2022)

6.0 on the Libre2. It's mostly been within 1 mmol of fingerprick so I'm just doing that for first thing now and then rolling with the Libre since it's mostly to see the patterns etc that I wanted to try it and it doesn't really matter at this stage if it's 1 or so mmol higher or lower.

I'm actually starting to wonder if I maybe have reached actual remission.... I went with youngest to Trans* Day Of Remembrance and then we went for a late lunch, child picked Pizza Hut so I thought oooh yes fab, can try the same pizza I had last time kids picked Pizza Hut (flatbread one with chicken and bacon) and see how high it spikes before it drops (tried a couple of weeks ago when we had a mini weekend away, my kids are fairly predictable in what places they feel like eating! But I knew the 2 hour reading then was fine). Looking at the Libre graph, the highest it peaked was about 7.5ish.... from a 4.9 start and about 64g carbs including my little salad. To be fair, both today and 2 weeks ago I did a lot more walking than usual so that might have been a factor too.... 

For experimental purposes I haven't added any extra cheese or other fats/protein to tonight's tea of ready made stuffed peppers - which although fewer total carbs is much more calorie-weighted to carbs - to see if that registers a higher spike without as much Fat and protein to slow release


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 20, 2022)

A dreadful 13.8 for me. It's like I got only 75% of my insulin. I have upp'd my Neutral and am waiting till I am down to at least 9.0 before eating on the descent! Really annoyed about it but trying to stay cool as the phantom pain started about 3 hours ago and stress appears to make it worse!


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 20, 2022)

It was 4.1 for me tonight before my Sunday dinner of roast chicken.  I didn't manage it as well as I woud have liked though because Libre said I was still just mid 4s at the end of the ,meal, so I decided to have a small portion of apple crumble with cream and then took my eye off the ball and was 12.2 and rising when I next checked and took two stacked corrections to bring me down. Currently levelled out at 6.1 but think I may need a slight top up of carbs as I have injected a couple of units of Levemir tonight which may not be a good decision but I haven't had as much exercise today and I cut my orning Levemir by 2 units. I will know in the morning if I got it right or wrong.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 21, 2022)

24.0 before tea today. This bug is really screwing up bgs. Have small amounts of ketones so need carbs and fluids for tea, hopefully get a lower post meal bg.


----------



## gll (Nov 21, 2022)

7.1 tonight. Was take away night so had half a portion of chow mein.
Scared to scan libre now as I had 0 prebolus time and a guess at the carbs.


----------



## Wannie (Nov 21, 2022)

5.1 before evening meal tonight. 
Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 21, 2022)

4.7 today. My house is feeling very cold, and I don't think the boiler is heating the radiators as it seems to only be coming on when I turn the hot tap on (combi- boiler)... so I shall need to find a boiler engineer type person to have a look at it. (And find the radiator key and bleed the radiators as not done that yet this winter, but I really don't think that's the only issue as the heating was coming on a couple of weeks ago when I only had it set to do so for an hour in the morning...)


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 21, 2022)

And it was a 5.7 for me this evening.


----------



## notmez (Nov 21, 2022)

5.1 before lunch and 6.0 before dinner. Happy with both of them.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 21, 2022)

8.3 for me this evening. Think it might have been -1 or thereabouts if I has not been naughty!  Somebody gave me an Advent Calander with dark chocolate. Anyway I thought I would try one so ate my birthday. It was so moreish that I ate two more.


----------



## Wannie (Nov 22, 2022)

5.5 before my evening meal today


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 22, 2022)

Libre2 said 4.5, fingerprick said 6.3. I had a feeling the Libre was starting to run low (hence checking it this evening) as it shows me as having had 2 hypos today, and I'm not on any medication that might cause that and hadn't done any real exercise


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 22, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> 4.7 today. My house is feeling very cold, and I don't think the boiler is heating the radiators as it seems to only be coming on when I turn the hot tap on (combi- boiler)... so I shall need to find a boiler engineer type person to have a look at it. (And find the radiator key and bleed the radiators as not done that yet this winter, but I really don't think that's the only issue as the heating was coming on a couple of weeks ago when I only had it set to do so for an hour in the morning...)


(Update on this - I didn't find a radiator key last night, but a friend from work found one and passed it to me today so tonight I:

- bled all the radiators - some had no air, some had a fair amount
- turned the time dial a full clockwise revolution in case I had accidentally turned it anticlockwise at some point when adjusting time
- turned the thermostat in the hallway up from "20" to "21/22" - I have never been sure if this thermostat is linked to my central heating or left over from the house's original warm air heating system as it's a different brand than the boiler

Either one or all worked and the heating has come on. I have it set only low on the boiler to try to take the edge off without shooting my gas bill too high, and it does seem a little better now it has been on for a couple of hours! 

I also have a name or two from other work colleagues to call for someone to come and check out the boiler in general, though I'm less worried about how long it might be before they can come now the heating is on!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 22, 2022)

And it was a near perfect 6.1 before supper for me!


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 22, 2022)

And a 8.3 for me pre-dinner this evening.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 22, 2022)

7.0 for me before my evening meal which was savoy cabbage done with a knob of butter with mushrooms, high meat content sausage and a teaspoon of chilli jam, just because I have a little jar of it opened to use up.


----------



## Wannie (Nov 23, 2022)

5.8 for me this evening.


----------



## harbottle (Nov 23, 2022)

I was 5.1. Stressful day on the project, trying to debug assembly language and customer wants stuff for mass production! Was quite sustained to see a reading in the 5s.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 23, 2022)

And a 7. 5 from me. Fingers crossed for a similar level in the morning!


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 23, 2022)

And a 6.9 for me this evening.


----------



## gll (Nov 23, 2022)

11.3
Did another pasta experiment at lunchtime (with a 1 hour split bolus) and clearly it went well . Maybe a smaller portion next time, I just wanted to see if I could cope with a little bit more.
Twas yummy anyway.

Dinner will be a correction and maybe some food


----------



## rayray119 (Nov 23, 2022)

Haven't posted on here in a while so thought I better just to say I'm alive. I was 9.3. blood sugar's have started to be a heyeire again after setllete down for a while. But seem have no sorted my backfast and lunch radtio(even though timings still need a bit of work) also been getting worse again heath wise


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 23, 2022)

7.4 for me, but levels have been persistently high all day, needing stacked corrections right from this morning after breakfaast and even this afternoon despite both vigorous and more steady prolonged exercise, it has still gone up instead of down.   
i have bolused 5 units for a low carb meal of chicken casserole with savoy cabbage tonight which should need no more than 2u and still not budging an hour later. Hate it when it is like this and I am constantly fighting to keep levels from hitting double figures, despite increasing my basal last night and this morning.... and the night before. My liver can certainly knock out some glucose when it wants to!! I have no idea how much Levemir to inject tonight. After all that exercise I would usually need a reduction, but not looking like it at the moment. Will hang on a bit longer to see what happens before I make a decision.


----------



## gll (Nov 23, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> My liver can certainly knock out some glucose when it wants to!!


I get fotf that can rival a full on meal some days. its so frustrating when you body works against itself.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 23, 2022)

gll said:


> I get fotf that can rival a full on meal some days. its so frustrating when you body works against itself.


When I was first diagnosed my FOTF used to be wild like that and rise 6mmols in an hour or less, but it is usually much more settled now, maybe because I inject my bolus insulin before I get out of bed, but today my liver has been churning the stuff out like there is no tomorrow. I am a bit concerned that it will run dry during the night and my muscles will suck what glucose there is out of my blood as a result of the exercise I have done and leave me hypo, but really don't want to go high through the night either which is also perfectly possible. Think I will be setting a 2am alarm and making some adjustment through the night. I have reduced the Levemir by 1unit (from 5 to 4) and levels seem to be stable in the mid 7s so hopefully that is a good guess.


----------



## harbottle (Nov 24, 2022)

Well, after an incredible frustrating day trying to get software working, I didn't drink much, had no lunch, didn't do my walk and felt horrible. So I was surprised to get 5.1 on the Contour Next. I also forgot the Metformin this morning. I just received a free Contour Plus meter, so tried that and got a 5.2. Which value shall I use?


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 24, 2022)

6.4 for me tonight but once again, several corrections during the day to keep in range. High meat content chipolata sausages with more savoy cabbage (I am working my way through a huge head of cabbage this week on my own, but really enjoying it) and a mixture of chilli jam and sour cream and chive dip used as a sauce. Probably doesn't sound great but it was quick and easy and warming and yummy!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 24, 2022)

harbottle said:


> Well, after an incredible frustrating day trying to get software working, I didn't drink much, had no lunch, didn't do my walk and felt horrible. So I was surprised to get 5.1 on the Contour Next. I also forgot the Metformin this morning. I just received a free Contour Plus meter, so tried that and got a 5.2. Which value shall I use? 5



5.15 +/- 0.05!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 24, 2022)

After a very frustrating day where most of it disappeared around a 10 minute OPA an excellent 4.8!


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 24, 2022)

A 6.8 for me this wet and windy evening on holiday on the Norfolk coast.


----------



## harbottle (Nov 24, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> 5.15 +/- 0.05!



I don't think I've ever had two meters give such close results!


----------



## notmez (Nov 24, 2022)

6.4 before dinner
Followed by 2 errors and a 7.2 before bed. 

I had my hba1c test on Monday and find out the results tomorrow so wish me luck.  If anyone wants to guess the figure feel free to send me a message. Winners will be announced once I know my result. See the disclaimer about the prize for the winner.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 24, 2022)

6.3 tonight. (Though the Libre2 is getting worse.... it thought 3.3.... and 2 hours after tea thought 3.9 compared to fingerprick of 8.5.... I have sent them some info through the "contact us" form on the website and hopefully they will email me back soon. I'm not terribly good at remembering to call people during the day so figured at least if I send some info they can get back to me).

I had a lovely tea of mashed swede & carrot and chicken breast pieces (free from Iceland through Olio) followed by a few chocolates (2 dark Lindt Lindor, 1 hazelnut Lindor and a mini Reeses peanut butter cup) which were a small part of a £1 Lucky Box from Approved Foods! I got absolutely loads in this one, lots of sweets for the kids and a few snack things for me were easily worth the money and then I've already given away most of the bits I wouldn't eat/drink via Olio. (Included "no added sugar chocolate raisins"..... because using sweeteners in the chocolate makes so much difference with natural sugar dense raisins??? They were still about 80% carbs and 60% sugar!!!)


----------



## notmez (Nov 25, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> mashed swede


How carby is the swede? I've had celeriac but I haven't come across any swede while I've been shopping recently so I haven't bought any.  Assuming it's similar to turnip?


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 25, 2022)

notmez said:


> How carby is the swede? I've had celeriac but I haven't come across any swede while I've been shopping recently so I haven't bought any.  Assuming it's similar to turnip?


I should think pretty similar to turnip, and people do use it as a good substitute for potato. 
It always used to be something we had mixed with carrots when I was a kid.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 25, 2022)

notmez said:


> How carby is the swede? I've had celeriac but I haven't come across any swede while I've been shopping recently so I haven't bought any.  Assuming it's similar to turnip?



Turnips and swede along with kale were animal fodder when I was young. Can't stand them or sprouts!


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 25, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Turnips and swede along with kale were animal fodder when I was young. Can't stand them or sprouts!


or even mangel wurzels. An acquired taste, I think.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 25, 2022)

notmez said:


> How carby is the swede? I've had celeriac but I haven't come across any swede while I've been shopping recently so I haven't bought any.  Assuming it's similar to turnip?


I would have thought it would be similar to turnip. I ate it in a commercial product - 54% carrot, 44% swede and a little butter, salt and black pepper according to the label, and 200g serving is apparently 15.8g carbs.

Checked Samsung Health and that reckons that swede bought from different supermarkets (diced or whole) varies from 2.3g to 5g carbohydrate per 100g so lower than carrots


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 25, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Turnips and swede along with kale were animal fodder when I was young. Can't stand them or sprouts!


I had some lovely roasted sprouts this week, just with a little olive oil and a sprinkle of pink himalayan salt!

Do you dislike savoy cabbage as well?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 25, 2022)

I would call what some call a swede a turnip! I loved it as child.


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 25, 2022)

grovesy said:


> I would call what some call a swede a turnip! I loved it as child.


There is definitely regional variation as to what people call a swede or a turnip.
To me a swede had a brown purply skin and orange flesh but a turnip was white and much smaller.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 25, 2022)

I think there is more of a tendency to call a swede a turnip in the north. The large orange one with purpleish skin is technically swede but I grew up calling it turnip. Real turnips are smaller and white and slightly peppery I believe, more like big broad white radishes. My Mam who was a farmer's wife, said the same thing about kale being sheep feed and wouldn't eat it, but then so is swede and she seemed happy enough for us to eat that. I hadn't seen mangles until a couple of years ago when a local farm sowed them for sheep feed in a couple of fields adjacent to a public footpath and they were huge... what a massive crop! I was very law abiding and didn't scrump any to try it though!


----------



## notmez (Nov 25, 2022)

Definitely one to add to the shopping list.  Loved both in stew and I can use that instead of potatoes in soups

On another note the winner is 
@42istheanswer who was 5 off the actual value (guess 46)

Followed closely in 2nd place by @MikeyBikey 10 off the actual value (guess 51)

I've gone from 81 at the end of July to my blood test on Monday having a hba1c of 41.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 25, 2022)

Fabulous result @notmez ! Just sneaked in under the prediabetic zone! Huge "WELL DONE"!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 25, 2022)

notmez said:


> Definitely one to add to the shopping list.  Loved both in stew and I can use that instead of potatoes in soups
> 
> On another note the winner is
> @42istheanswer who was 5 off the actual value (guess 46)
> ...


Massive congratulations!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 25, 2022)

7.1 - forgot to eat lunch after having had a couple of chocolates mid morning as I was busy reading youngest's new book, then trying to dismantle their wardrobe sufficiently to move it from the room that was a shared "playroom"/closet (but is now oldest's bedroom) to their new dressing/chillout room (previously oldest's bedroom). My liver obviously decided to help out, came to eat tea as I was feeling a little faint, maybe partly dehydration as well as relying on my glycogen stores! 

I don't want to have to buy a new wardrobe, this one was quite pricey considering it's mostly chipboard, was feeling much better off when I bought it a couple of years ago! So hoping I can get it apart without it breaking. Current task is persuading the nails holding the back on to come out, need to go back to that after eating


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 25, 2022)

An 8.1 pre-dinner this evening due to three chocolates I ate around 4.25 this afternoon I guess.


----------



## Wannie (Nov 25, 2022)

Congratulations and well done on your HbA1c @notmez, wonderful result 


4.3 for me this evening


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 25, 2022)

Not ideal 8.7 this evening. Only thing I can think of is anger as I was absolute livid with PALS response! I thought they were meant to support you when you had issues with NHS!


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 26, 2022)

And tonight it was a 5.1 pre-dinner, a bit low for me but I did miss my afternoon snack.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 27, 2022)

So shattered I nodded off posting last night - 8.7


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 27, 2022)

5.7 for me last night. Evening meal of tinned tuna with sweetcorn, onion and mayonnaise made into wraps with lightly microwaved savoy cabbage leaves. Quick, easy, low carb and filling.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 27, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> 5.7 for me last night. Evening meal of tinned tuna with sweetcorn, onion and mayonnaise made into wraps with lightly microwaved savoy cabbage leaves. Quick, easy, low carb and filling.



Is this huge Savoy in the Guinness Book of Records?


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 27, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Is this huge Savoy in the Guinness Book of Records?


It should have been, if I hadn't been slowly demolishing it for a week. I'm down to the last quarter and still not sick of it yet. It has always been my favourite cabbage, although I also love Durham Early (being a Durham girl), but finding one of those in a supermarket is nigh on impossible!


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 27, 2022)

And a 7.2 for me this evening.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 28, 2022)

It was a 9.5 before supper so I waited 60 minutes before eating!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 28, 2022)

5.8. Having my main course in 2 parts as the pumpkin isn't cooked yet but the duck and parsnips were cooling down...


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 28, 2022)

5.9 for me tonight before a late Sunday dinner of roast pork sent over by my sister as I didn't make it to her house yesterday for the sit down version. Just meat with some fabulous crackling and veggies and gravy. I passed on the sage and onion stuffing she sent as I was never a fan before diagnosis but definitely not wasting insulin on such stuff. Chickens will eat it.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 28, 2022)

I love sage and onion stuffing! Especially roasted in little balls so it's crispy on the outside...


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 28, 2022)

Pumpkin still not cooked enough so I have skipped to the chocolate course


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 28, 2022)

And a 6.2 for me this fine but chilly evening.


----------



## harbottle (Nov 28, 2022)

5.1 for me this afternoon when I had a little look at what was going on.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 28, 2022)

6.4 for me today. Made spag bol (will have the bigger half tomorrow) wide a side of beetroot infused sauerkraut.


----------



## gll (Nov 29, 2022)

5.6 today pre dinner and 3 lots of JBs over the day.
Done a 50% bolus reduction for dinner and will correct later on if need be (and another basal reduction tonight).


----------



## harbottle (Nov 29, 2022)

A very strange 4.5?!?!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 29, 2022)

Must be a day for lower pre-meal readings @harbottle - I was surprised by a 4.6 at lunchtime.

Didn't check pre-tea but decided to have a couple of beers for the first time since diagnosis tonight watching England v Wales, so did a pre-beer check which was an hour post tea and was pleased to see that was 7 after a relatively low carb tea (but it did include a little dark chocolate). Curious to see how much the alcohol counterbalances the carbs in IPA for me


----------



## harbottle (Nov 29, 2022)

Yes, I was quite surprised. It's generally between 4 and 6 in the afternoon... need to see what my hba1c is, must get a new test. If it's still I good I might get asked to stop the Metformin again!


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 29, 2022)

And a 5.7 for me pre-dinner tonight.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 29, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> Must be a day for lower pre-meal readings @harbottle - I was surprised by a 4.6 at lunchtime.
> 
> Didn't check pre-tea but decided to have a couple of beers for the first time since diagnosis tonight watching England v Wales, so did a pre-beer check which was an hour post tea and was pleased to see that was 7 after a relatively low carb tea (but it did include a little dark chocolate). Curious to see how much the alcohol counterbalances the carbs in IPA for me



Before I had to go dry (because of pain killers for phantom pain) I found o had the balance a pint of Guinness with 2/3rds of a pacer of crisps. Obviously Type 2 behaviour might be different.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 29, 2022)

A 6.6 for me. At first I thought it was 9.9 as I inverted the meter passing from my right hand to my left hand!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 29, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Before I had to go dry (because of pain killers for phantom pain) I found o had the balance a pint of Guinness with 2/3rds of a pacer of crisps. Obviously Type 2 behaviour might be different.


So far in my limited experiments with alcohol wine has balanced out cake to leave blood sugars stable. 

2 hours after starting to drink my beers (I've had 3 small cans), I had dropped from 7.0 to 5.9 - from one hour to 3 hours after dinner and no extra food with the beer. So I don't think it is going to make me hypo like it could for Type 1, but it does seem thus far this evening that beer is still OK in purely blood glucose terms and the carbs aren't going to spike me. I shall do a bedtime reading (which I don't usually do) later too to check how it goes once my blood alcohol level starts to drop!


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 29, 2022)

Disappointing 8.7 for me. I have done 2 hours of physical activity hauling haylage and feed buckets 3/4 of a mile up a hill to the horses four times, so about 6 miles of brisk walk with a heavy load, pausing in between to load and offload etc and my levels just kept going up until in the end i whipped out my insulin pen and jabbed a couple of units to bring it down. Just eating some cheese now whilst I wait for it to come down to 5 or 6 and then I will think about having something proper to eat. Hate it when I work hard and don't get rewarded. I would rather have a hypo and have to eat a couple of JBs as have to inject more insulin when I am exercising! Grrr! 
Will need a basal reduction tonight no doubt.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 29, 2022)

Alcohol never brings my levels down   so I don't get a carby treat, even if I have several rum and diet cokes or glasses of wine, my levels stay steady as a rock even through the night and if I have a little glass of port with my cheese which I love, it puts my levels into orbit unless I inject for it. Funny how we are all different!


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 29, 2022)

Don't believe it, it is on it's way back up again8.5 with an upward sloping arrow so I have just rage bolused 4 units. Take that diabetes and stuff it in your pipe and smoke it. See just even talking about a glass of port sends my levels up. Arrgh!!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 30, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> So far in my limited experiments with alcohol wine has balanced out cake to leave blood sugars stable.
> 
> 2 hours after starting to drink my beers (I've had 3 small cans), I had dropped from 7.0 to 5.9 - from one hour to 3 hours after dinner and no extra food with the beer. So I don't think it is going to make me hypo like it could for Type 1, but it does seem thus far this evening that beer is still OK in purely blood glucose terms and the carbs aren't going to spike me. I shall do a bedtime reading (which I don't usually do) later too to check how it goes once my blood alcohol level starts to drop!



I found I got the biggest drop with wheat beers like:









						Waitrose & Partners
					

Buy quality groceries and wine from Waitrose & Partners




					www.waitrose.com
				




I suspect the yeast also plays a part. The most unpredictable are some of the real ales so I generally avoided them. Many are overrated by the CAMRA woolly hat brigade!


----------



## harbottle (Nov 30, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Alcohol never brings my levels down   so I don't get a carby treat, even if I have several rum and diet cokes or glasses of wine, my levels stay steady as a rock even through the night and if I have a little glass of port with my cheese which I love, it puts my levels into orbit unless I inject for it. Funny how we are all different!


Yep, all different. The first time I drank alcohol after diagnosis I was using a free Libre sensor and after two drinks BG started dropping, and dropping… until the thing was throwing alarms.

A few drinks combined with a short walk from the pub sees very low levels, indeed, the lowest I see - although that could be helped by the Metformin which can cause hypos when used with alcohol, apparently. Having said that, a short run also sees levels fall down into the threes. I usually have to go and sit down for half an hour to recover! (And with a Libre I can see it creep back up slowly)


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 30, 2022)

harbottle said:


> Yep, all different. The first time I drank alcohol after diagnosis I was using a free Libre sensor and after two drinks BG started dropping, and dropping… until the thing was throwing alarms.
> 
> A few drinks combined with a short walk from the pub sees very low levels, indeed, the lowest I see - although that could be helped by the Metformin which can cause hypos when used with alcohol, apparently. Having said that, a short run also sees levels fall down into the threes. I usually have to go and sit down for half an hour to recover! (And with a Libre I can see it creep back up slowly)


Libre exaggerates the lows due to the fact that it extrapolates previous readings to predict the blood glucose level from interstitial and in reality you generally come up again quite a bit quicker than Libre shows, which is why those of us on insulin are told to finger prick when hypo, because otherwise we would over treat hypos every time due to Libre showing our levels have continued to drop after 15 mins, whereas a finger prick shows they have come back up. 

But yes, there is no doubt about it, we all respond differently to different situations, which is why testing is so invaluable.


----------



## gll (Nov 30, 2022)

6.1 tonight and an epic bacon (specifically air fried bacon) and sausage sandwich has been had. 
So far tummy hasn't complained about it. *fingers crossed*


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 30, 2022)

5.7 for me tonight. Had a big plate of pea shoot and mixed salad leaves with a drizzle of balsamic, a sprinkle of stilton cheese and a big dollop of coleslaw.
Then I had roast pork with gravy with savoy cabbage (still a bit or that epic cabbage left) and cauliflower cheese.... Didn't have any breakfast and just a bowl of soup for lunch and I have done a lot of walking again this evening, so was ready for some food. Not having any basal tonight and fingers crossed I can get through without dropping into the red again.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 30, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> 5.7 for me tonight. Had a big plate of pea shoot and mixed salad leaves with a drizzle of balsamic, a sprinkle of stilton cheese and a big dollop of coleslaw.
> Then I had roast pork with gravy with savoy cabbage (still a bit or that epic cabbage left) and cauliflower cheese.... Didn't have any breakfast and just a bowl of soup for lunch and I have done a lot of walking again this evening, so was ready for some food. Not having any basal tonight and fingers crossed I can get through without dropping into the red again.



Your epic cabbage helped me to my 55 in Octordle yesterday.  I was going to put SOAPY but realised SAVOY would fit so I saved 6 extra points! x


----------



## MikeyBikey (Nov 30, 2022)

And an excellent 5.6 for me this evening!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 30, 2022)

I didn't test before tea this evening. I had a naughty tea though - we got food from Maccies and I had a Big Tasty and Cheese Melt Dippers... and then at craft evening where I had originally planned to not have any cakes because of the Maccies they had Lebkuchen so I had to have one of those... but did stop at the one.....


----------



## Barrowman (Nov 30, 2022)

And it was a 6,6 for me pre-dinner this fine evening.


----------



## Gwynn (Dec 1, 2022)

Yesterday tea time 5.2


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 1, 2022)

And it was a 4.7 for me this foggy evening, well it's been foggy all day actually.....


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 1, 2022)

10 8 today following a bad hypo earlier. At 1t minute intervals I was 3.5, 2.9, 2.9 and 5.1. Left with a bad muggy headache!


----------



## harbottle (Dec 3, 2022)

I was 5.0 today.
This was after lunch with old Uni Friends where, as a treat, I had omelette and chips and ate the lot.
I was expecting a high reading, as well. Maybe the walk home held it at bay.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 4, 2022)

Catching up here. Friday 7.2 but yesterday 9.3. Not surprised by 9.3 and expected higher. I was offered a pre Christmas chocolate éclair and could not resist. It was delicious and probably the first this century as I cannot remember when I last ate one - it may have been the swinging sixties!  

There does seem a lack of posts in the last few days. Beware it is the season of temptation!


----------



## harbottle (Dec 4, 2022)

I was a bit naughty for tea - went out went out with some friends and after we'd finished the restaurant brought out four sample plates of all their sweets. Baklava, Cheese Cake, Ice cream, Brownies and other stuff. I have to admit I did indulge in a sample of each, and was quite shocked to find the BG at 6.2 an hour an hour later. I was expecting it to be far, far higher.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 4, 2022)

And a Heinz, 5.7, for me!


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 4, 2022)

And a 5.4 for me this evening, pre-dinner that is.....


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 4, 2022)

harbottle said:


> I was a bit naughty for tea - went out went out with some friends and after we'd finished the restaurant brought out four sample plates of all their sweets. Baklava, Cheese Cake, Ice cream, Brownies and other stuff. I have to admit I did indulge in a sample of each, and was quite shocked to find the BG at 6.2 an hour an hour later. I was expecting it to be far, far higher.



Keep an eye open for a delayed spike!


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 4, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Keep an eye open for a delayed spike!


Or better still.... don't! What the eye doesn't see, the heart doesn't grieve over!


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 4, 2022)

Well, twice today, I have injected 4 units for food and got distracted in the hour waiting for levels to drop into range and not eaten and then had to have emergency carbs to soak up the insulin. I think it was 9.9 tonight if I remember rightly. Jabbed 4 units knowing it would be an age before it came down, then got engrossed in something and completely forgot that I had injected the 4 units and suddenly had to eat a dark choc ginger biscuit to stop the drop and it levelled out in the mid/high 4s, so apart from that choc biscuit and some olives and cheese I have given up on the idea of a proper meal today. It was really nice speciality Manchego cheese though.  Can't be bothered to try again with more insulin at this time of night. Disappointing and frustrating that all I got out of 8 units of insulin was a couple of JBs and a chocolate gingernut and yet the moment I go to sleep I am hypo, despite no evening Levemir! DF is just not playing fair with me at the moment!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 5, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Or better still.... don't! What the eye doesn't see, the heart doesn't grieve over!



Do you have two eye patches?


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 5, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Do you have two eye patches?


Yes and I need them both


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 5, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Yes and I need them both


With my one leg we are Pirates of the Wordle!


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 5, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> With my one leg we are Pirates of the Wordle!


Anyone got a parrot?


----------



## harbottle (Dec 5, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Keep an eye open for a delayed spike!



I didn't seem to get one of those - it was 5.5 the next time I checked.

When I was on holiday and had a slice of pizza I was wearing a sensor and saw a small spike 2 hours after eating. Just went up to low sevens and then fell back down again shortly afterwards.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 5, 2022)

A 6.9 this evening.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 5, 2022)

A 6.9 this evening.


----------



## harbottle (Dec 5, 2022)

I had a 4.6


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 5, 2022)

And a 6.4 for me pre-dinner tonight......


----------



## Gwynn (Dec 6, 2022)

5.3 yesterday evening


----------



## Wannie (Dec 6, 2022)

5.2 for me this evening hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 6, 2022)

A 3.9 for me. At 5:00 it was 5.2 after working out in my home gym (purely dumbells, exercise bands and 1kg wrist bands) so I had 20gm CHO as dark chocolate as out of JBs - clearly could have had a bit more! 

Sorry but I am currently unable to Like any post as I just get a server error!


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 6, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> Sorry but I am currently unable to Like any post as I just get a server error!


And the same thing happens to me too, keeps saying "Server Error"

Anyway, it was a 4.9 for me pre-dinner this evening.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 6, 2022)

MikeyBikey said:


> A 3.9 for me. At 5:00 it was 5.2 after working out in my home gym (purely dumbells, exercise bands and 1kg wrist bands) so I had 20gm CHO as dark chocolate as out of JBs - clearly could have had a bit more!
> 
> Sorry but I am currently unable to Like any post as I just get a server error!


If you refresh the page, you will see that you have liked them even though the server error message popped up.

I hope you can get your BG to behave better this evening!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 6, 2022)

5.6 for me tonight. Did food shopping with youngest when I was already starting to get hungry as kids were complaining there was "no food" in (there was, just not their preferred ready made foods...). I  succumbed to the temptation to get pizza for me as well as the kids, but picked an extra thin one to reduce the carbs a bit. Half a pizza plus cherry tomatoes is coming in about 52g carbs so will be interesting to see what impact it has on post meal BG.


----------



## Wannie (Dec 7, 2022)

5.3 this evening before evening meal


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 7, 2022)

A lowly 4.2 for me this evening.......


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 7, 2022)

5.3 for me tonight but I had to inject several corrections throughout the day to get there despite a 2 unit basal increase this morning.  
Sad to report that my epic savoy cabbage has come to an end  Just had the last of it with some wild boar and venison salami, chilli jam and a bit of sour cream and chive dip mixed in to create a creamy sauce. Might not sound too appetizing but it was absolutely delicious and I could happily have eaten double or more. In fact I have a bag of brussel sprouts so I may go and prep a few of those and have them cooked in a similar way, as I have plenty of the other ingredients left. 2 mins in the microwave and they will be ready to eat and shouldn't need any bolus.


----------



## gll (Dec 7, 2022)

6.3 here and a super late dinner.
Have some leftover chilli either with rice or a wrap. Not too sure yet which one I am in the mood for


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 7, 2022)

Not to good 8.8 for me. Think stress related hanging on phone for council. They need to get the lazy blighters back in the office as they don't appear set up for proper home working!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 7, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> 5.3 for me tonight but I had to inject several corrections throughout the day to get there despite a 2 unit basal increase this morning.
> Sad to report that my epic savoy cabbage has come to an end  Just had the last of it with some wild boar and venison salami, chilli jam and a bit of sour cream and chive dip mixed in to create a creamy sauce. Might not sound too appetizing but it was absolutely delicious and I could happily have eaten double or more. In fact I have a bag of brussel sprouts so I may go and prep a few of those and have them cooked in a similar way, as I have plenty of the other ingredients left. 2 mins in the microwave and they will be ready to eat and shouldn't need any bolus.



No, not sprouts!  BoJo the clown said we should have nothing to do with Brussels!


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 8, 2022)

And it’s a 5.7 for me this freezing evening.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 8, 2022)

6.2 here. Started going hypo a few times today. Burning carbs to keep warm!


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 8, 2022)

7.2 for me and I am just in the house, having been out in the frost and snow (first snow of the season) hauling feed up the hill on my back for hungry beasties and I didn't manage to burn off any glucose, despite 5 miles (3 trips) and half of it up a steep hill carrying feed. Hate my liver for the amount of glucose it can throw out sometimes.... but then I suppose it could well save my life one day! A jelly baby or two might have been a welcome treat but no such luck! No doubt it will replenish it's stores tonight whilst I sleep, so basal reduction on the cards tonight.
Not sure what I am going to have for tea tonight. maybe just some salad and cheese coleslaw.... Not very warming but needs using up and shouldn't require any bolus insulin!


----------



## harbottle (Dec 8, 2022)

I was 5.8 beforehand, and 5.1 afterwards?!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 9, 2022)

I didn't have much for tea really. Some cucumber and some fridge raiders chicken pieces. Just had some Fromage Frais as a snack as can't go to bed for a bit (washing machine still going), it needs using up, and I was on less than 800 calories for yesterday. I will no doubt eat (/drink...) more calories than usual on Saturday when I have my work Christmas night out so having had a lighter calorie day won't hurt, but I just feel a bit anxious if I don't have around 800 minimum.


----------



## Wannie (Dec 9, 2022)

Sorry didn't post yesterday was out christmas shopping and forgot to do my BG before eating, was starving though as I'd missed lunch, but at least I purchased my childrens and granddaughters presents.
Anyway after a 2nd day of christmas shopping, and making cakes which I heroically resisted testing, and 2.5 hours after fish (& 6 chips) lunch my reading was 6.6 tonight.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 9, 2022)

Not to bad this evening with a 6.8.


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 9, 2022)

And it was a 5.4 for me this evening......


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 10, 2022)

Mine was 4.9. Got distracted and forgot to do a post tea reading though . So I'll have to make the "chicken fried rice" (lighter than is standard on the rice...) again tomorrow lunchtime to test it I guess... Just had a mini supper of some wensleydale with cranberries and a nice mug of nettle tea too, very much enjoyed that! I love cheese at Christmas, though usually have it with crackers. I won't buy a multi-type box but might buy a pack of my favourite Jacobs Cornish Wafers. I'm pretty sure my partner will help me eat them on Christmas Eve...


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 10, 2022)

And my pre-dinner this evening was 4.4 BG.


----------



## Wannie (Dec 10, 2022)

6.4 before tea this evening.


----------



## harbottle (Dec 10, 2022)

5.2 before.
5.2 afterwards.

I was a bit surprised to be at 5.2 as a visit to Costco before tea involved sampling chocolates, fruit juice, donuts and nicking a large chunk of pizza from the kids.


----------



## Wannie (Dec 11, 2022)

4.2 for me before dinner this evening - Have had a very busy day walked to shops as I was too lazy to clear snow off car and drive, though I did clear path at the back of my house of snow and the frost/ice underneath it! Then mostly household tasks and sorting dogs. 
5.3 after evening meal


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 11, 2022)

Wow, an 8.5 for me pre-dinner tonight, must have been the beefburger I had at three fifteen this afternoon. Oh well, it was a treat.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 12, 2022)

6.0 after a nice walk. Possibly a tad of dehydration as well as released glycogen. 6.6 after so at least meal was processed well


----------



## Wannie (Dec 12, 2022)

5.6 this evening before eating, though I may give a meal a miss tonight had quite a large lunch for me and not feeling hungry.
Hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## harbottle (Dec 12, 2022)

A 4.9 for me…


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 12, 2022)

And it was a 4.7 for me pre-dinner this evening.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 12, 2022)

Despite a large booster at lunchtime a 12.9 so again insulin with minimal food (CHO 10 - 15gm) 90 minutes later.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 14, 2022)

Yesterday evening a 7. 7 for me. Improving compared to last few days.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 14, 2022)

Mine was a surprising 10.3 just after I got in from sorting beasties for the night which admittedly was a bit stressful as keeping water flowing was a challenge and power and the yard was failing.... Taking 15 mins to boil each kettle to make a warm mash and defrost pipes in -8 conditions as well as lights fading to the point you could hardly see! 
Power was fine at home though when I got in so injected 6 units, 4 for food plus 2 correction with the intention of starting cooking in half an hour as it would take over an hour for my levels to come down into range to eat.... The power then suddenly went out completely so I crawled into bed with a hot water bottle (filled from the hot water tap) and promptly fell asleep because that's what I do when I am warm and cosy and it is dark. Woke up at 11.10pm on 4.1 surprisingly with an horizontal arrow and realised that I had bolus insulin on board and no carbs, so ate some JBs and chocolate from the bedside table because I didn't want to get out of bed and start cooking then (power was thankfully back on) and went back to sleep. Woke again at 12.30am on 3.1, so had more JBs and again at 4.22am with Libre just saying "LO" so had more and then again at 6.30am on 3.8 and looks like throughout that time there was only about 15mins when I climbed out of the red at about 5.30am. My bad for not checking after each hypo treatment, but I just go straight back to sleep so quickly and felt sure, with no evening Levemir dose, my levels would come up and fully expected them to go high rather than stay low. The longer and better I sleep the lower my levels seem to go.
Oh well, that is another incident which will need some explaining to my consultant


----------



## Wannie (Dec 14, 2022)

unable to post this evening as I've run out of strips, which should have been delivered today hopefully tomorrow now! 
Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 14, 2022)

7.2 for me thus evening!


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 14, 2022)

And it was a 5.8 for me pre-dinner this evening.......


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2022)

5.4 for me this evening but several corrections needed this afternoon to get there. Having pork loin steaks with pan fried aubergines tonight. I love aubergines because they soak up fat and meat juices so well, similar to mushrooms... Yum!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 15, 2022)

6.1 for me today before tea. I had a nice chicken salad and some strawberry & vanilla fromage frais. And a nice hot mug of berry tea as I did some coughing this afternoon and have a slight sore throat (though covid test negative)


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 15, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> 6.1 for me today before tea. I had a nice chicken salad and some strawberry & vanilla fromage frais. And a nice hot mug of berry tea as I did some coughing this afternoon and have a slight sore throat (though covid test negative)


Sorry to hear about your sore throat. At this time of year it may be tinselitis!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 15, 2022)

And it was a 7.6for me this evening. Had a portion of spag bol with a diode of wilted spinach and peas.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2022)

7.7 for me this evening and that was after 2 hours of exercise lugging feed up the hill to GGs and a 2 unit correction because it continued to climb after I stopped. Had 3 units for a big portion of chicken and vegetable soup. I ate a whole 600ml tub!!.... it was very nice and warming. How having a decaf coffee with cream before bed and a clementine and have had to jab another 1.5 units as I am just heading into the 9s. Not going to have any Levemir tonight though.... Will know in the morning if that is a bad decision!


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 15, 2022)

And it was a 5.7 for me before dinner tonight.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 16, 2022)

And a 7.1 from me evening. Can't be asked so just had a mug of tea and a slice of wholemeal toast with sugar free marmalade.


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 16, 2022)

And it's a 4.7 for me pre-dinner on this cold and frosty evening.


----------



## Wannie (Dec 16, 2022)

5 for me before my evening meal had a hot chicken salad followed by raspberries and low fat greek yogurt 5.9 2 hours after eating


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 17, 2022)

Mine was 4.5! Probably because I had a higher calorie breakfast and no lunch. Had a pasta salad for tea because it was there and quick, added some mature cheddar for fat and protein to balance/slow down some of the pasta carbs and post meal was 7.7 so slightly higher increase than preferred but overall not bad


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 17, 2022)

5.0 today, 2 bags of rubbish deposited at the tip along with the large pieces of cardboard from my recycling bin (theoretically due to next be emptied on 30th Dec which will be 4 weeks after it was last emptied, but bin operatives may be on strike again that week so I've no idea how long before it actually gets collected and big pieces of cardboard are the easiest to separate from the mixture of recycling types in it, to make more space)


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 17, 2022)

And a 5.7 for me this evening......


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 17, 2022)

6.4 or me. Injected 6 units and waited for it to come down into the 5s but after half an hour it was still 6.4 and I gave up and ate (a very rare sandwich....chicken tikka salad). Now stuck in double figures and another 2x 3u corrections gone in to try to bring it down. I've been high most of the day and lost count of the number of corrections I have needed. Arrrggh!! Think it may be HRT running out or stress hormones responsible. Hopefully those extra 6 units won't kick in too heavily whilst I sleep but I have shot myself 3 units of Levemir as well just for good measure. Not good when I get frustrated with it but if it behaved I wouldn't need to be heavy handed! No doubt we will see in the morning how it all turned out!


----------



## Wannie (Dec 17, 2022)

4.4 for me before eating and 5.8 two & half hours later. Had a busy day trying to contact an engineer to come and fix a drip on boiler, expected to hold for 3+ hours, tried link to web form, it kept telling me access date invalid and closing itself, finally managed to complete form about 10 mins ago after trying since yesterday. In between went to daughters award ceremony, she swims for special olympics and was over moon to win a trophy for her contribution to swimming, team and her peers, naughty I know but all I could think was where will it go and I've to make sure its looked after for year 
did some shopping, washing, returned my granddaughters to mummy and daddy etc etc 
Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 18, 2022)

Well, I was too heavy handed with the insulin and needed 4 JBs at 5am to get me out of the red . At least the hypo warmed me up though as I had woken a few times prior to that hunched into a tight ball because I was cold and then with sciatica because my back didn't like being hunched up like that ... Not the best night's sleep!


----------



## Wannie (Dec 18, 2022)

5.1 for me this before eating, hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 18, 2022)

And it is a 4.7 for me pre-dinner this evening.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 18, 2022)

Oops. I had a mince pie with (3 cups of) mulled wine after the church carol service this evening, thinking there would be enough alcohol to kind of counteract the carbs. Nope, 12.0 pre-tea (about 90 minutes after starting on the snack)...

And I have made wagyu beef burgers for tea too, served as cheeseburgers in buns.... If I had known my BG would be so high I wouldn't have had the carbs of the bun but it was already made so...

That's actually my highest reading since I started tracking  

(And yes I washed my hands again and double checked, after first QCing the new tub of strips...)


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 19, 2022)

And it’s a 7.2 for me this evening.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 19, 2022)

4.7 this evening. Very low carb breakfast and lunch but added some crackers to my dinner (pic to be posted in the Food Ideas thread). And my boyfriend has just appeared with the presents from his family, his from his brother's family is cookies and his brother's partner has told him not to wait to eat them in case they go off so he says I have to have one with him tonight...


----------



## Wannie (Dec 19, 2022)

5.3 for me this evening at 5pm. Missed evening meal as youngest daughter didn't want to sleep tonight! Too late to have a meal so had a packet of flame grilled steak crisps, and to be honest its so long since I had a packet I enjoyed it more than a 3 course meal, according to packet 13g of carbs.

Hope everyone had a good day


----------



## Wannie (Dec 20, 2022)

5.1 for me this evening before eating. Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 20, 2022)

And it was a 6.4 for me pre-dinner tonight......


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 21, 2022)

3.8 today. Guess my liver wasn't feeling helpful this evening


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 21, 2022)

And a 5.3 for me pre-dinner this evening....


----------



## Wannie (Dec 22, 2022)

5.2 before eating this evening


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 22, 2022)

Congratulation @Wannie just beat me.  

And a 5.4 for me pre-dinner this evening....


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 22, 2022)

Same as @Wannie 5.2 this evening. My liver is clearly feeling more helpful than yesterday, even though I'm eating much later


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 23, 2022)

And a 5.6 for me pre-dinner this damp and dismal day.....


----------



## Wannie (Dec 24, 2022)

6.4 for me this evening, skipped lunch busy doing other things, had 40g berries, 30g of mixed nuts and 50g of greek yogurt about 2.5 hrs ago when I felt as if I was starving, so not too bad  will wait for it come down a bit before my evening meal


----------



## harbottle (Dec 24, 2022)

5.2 just before a huge bowl of home made daal.


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 24, 2022)

And a 5.9 for me pre-dinner this evening.


----------



## gll (Dec 25, 2022)

I was 12.something but I did have 1/4 of a pizza for lunch. Wasn't a huge spike but kind of drifted up and didn't come back down. Should have split the bolus for it, got half of it about right at least by keeping a lid on it.


----------



## Wannie (Dec 25, 2022)

6.2 for me this evening 2.5hrs after Christmas dinner (which I am very happy with had smaller portions and politely refused Christmas pudding) and before food this evening, when I will be having a salad followed by a small slice of Christmas cake. Hope everyone has enjoyed their day.


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 25, 2022)

And a 5.7 for me today pre-Christmas dinner at 2.30 today, and only 7.8 two hours later - and I also had Christmas pudding with cream too.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 25, 2022)

Evening, a little late posting but very good numbers for me yesterday and today.

Pre-tea on Christmas Eve (the only meal I ate yesterday, though did have a coffee mid afternoon and some alcohol about half midnight - after the midnight service and before bed) was 6.2, and 2.5 hours post tea/feast was 6.8 (estimated as didn't weigh anything but approx 1000 calories and 72g carbs).

Today I thought I would do numbers just to see and not worry if they were high, didn't do a separate pre-Christmas dinner reading as was frantically trying to get it all on the table and served (we had to eat early just after 12 as bf was working this afternoon), but 2 hours post-dinner reading (and 1 hour after Christmas pudding and cream as we left a slight gap) was 7.6! I did have some bucks fizz but less than 2 units alcohol total and estimated carbs were 150g (very special treat!). Fasting this morning was 6.1. 

Then had a couple of chocolates and a nap, late tea of a small piece of Christmas cake (not much icing) and cheese, pre reading 4.8 and post 7.0


----------



## Wannie (Dec 26, 2022)

4.9 this evening before eating late.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 26, 2022)

Forgot to do pre tea tonight but post tea was 7.7 so I'm pretty happy with that anyway. My pre-meal readings are only rarely under 4.8 so that's probably less than a 3mmol rise and I still had more carbs than usual for lunch and tea today. I made some nice (hopefully, not tried it yet!) soup this evening with chicken stock (from the chicken carcass & a broccoli stalk), some over ripe conference pears, some rocket & baby leaf salads and a bit of clotted cream, plus extracted the remains of the chicken from the carcass after I had used it for the stock and had about 3oz of tiny bits of meat to add in after I had blended the salad/pear. It's a darkish green as I used my Instant Pot to cook the leaves &pear (having already made the stock in that) so leaves were more cooked than if I had done the soup on the top of the stove. So I can have a portion for at least one meal tomorrow, and one for work on Wednesday, then some for the freezer for other work/quick lunches.


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 27, 2022)

And a 5.7 for me this wet and windy evening.....


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 27, 2022)

5.4 for me, trying to reign the carbs back in a little today but still Christmas pudding so a piece for tea after ham/chicken with coleslaw


----------



## Wannie (Dec 27, 2022)

Hectic day! forgot to take my BG this evening but not expecting any drastic changes today as apart from one little piece of christmas cake I've been very good


----------



## rayray119 (Dec 27, 2022)

i was 4.8


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 28, 2022)

And it is a 5.2 for me pre-dinner this evening.

A nice ham and cheese omelette arriving shortly I hope, followed by the last of the
Christmas pudding with cream....That will bump up the BG me thinks.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 28, 2022)

5.1 for me. McDonald's Big Tasty after a busy day at work... And a piece of Christmas pudding to finish, then I need to get my laptop out and finish off the paperwork that there wasn't time to finish in the office


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 28, 2022)

A 7.6 this evening. Puzzled as ate mre than last two days when evening NGs was higher!


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 29, 2022)

And an healthy 5.6 for me this evening.


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 29, 2022)

I was 5.7 before tea (jacket potato with tuna, bit of cheese, coleslaw and green beans)


----------



## harbottle (Dec 29, 2022)

5.4 before tea
5.3 two hours later (Salmon baked with fennel, onion, orange)


----------



## 42istheanswer (Dec 30, 2022)

It was a bit late as I was quite busy this evening, but 5.7 pre tea and 6 something (forgotten the number after the decimal and not going back downstairs where I keep my meter to check now) 2 hours after, just before I came up to get ready for bed.


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 30, 2022)

And it was a 5.9 for me pre-dinner this evening....


----------



## MikeyBikey (Dec 31, 2022)

Was 7.8 before supper. Happy with that. Was 5.2 going down (a bungalow) at mid-day so had a couple of Rich Tea and ordered a thin crust pizza. Had things right but gave in to two Amaretto biscuits as was given for Christmas with my afternoon coffee!


----------



## Barrowman (Dec 31, 2022)

And it was a 5.9 for me pre-dinner this evening. 
And it's not stopped raining all day......... Be a water shortage soon...


----------



## harbottle (Jan 1, 2023)

4.9 before a Chinese take-away. I did have a small amount of rice and noodles. 5.6 a couple of hours later.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jan 1, 2023)

A shocking 18.1 for me! And it's not because I have eaten a box of chocolates! About 11:00am phantom pain kicked in quite savagely. Before lunch I tested and it was 21.7 so no lunch and 10 units extra Actrapid. Mid-afternoon 20.1 so 10 more. The problem is I am in a vicious loop. The level of pain kicks in the adrenalin which causes the liver to dump glucose for the energy to run from a sabre toothed tiger (or social worker ) So it is extra top up of my evening dose and see what happens, and no tea for now!


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jan 1, 2023)

Barrowman said:


> And it was a 5.9 for me pre-dinner this evening.
> And it's not stopped raining all day......... Be a water shortage soon...



Our local Water Company once claimed water restriction could not be lifted as it was the wrong type of rain. I was maybe less shocked than many as I was used to ThamesUnlinked announcing the wrong type of snow whilst you froze on the platform!


----------



## harbottle (Jan 1, 2023)

5.3... 

after a walk from the city centre and lunch at a cafe (Turkish breakfast, although I'd already had two slices of low-carb bread beforehand, 5g per slice) I was at 4.7, but I it seems to move up to be closer to 5.5 when it gets low like that.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Jan 1, 2023)

MikeyBikey said:


> Our local Water Company once claimed water restriction could not be lifted as it was the wrong type of rain. I was maybe less shocked than many as I was used to ThamesUnlinked announcing the wrong type of snow whilst you froze on the platform!


Always the wrong type of leaves on the line for trains from London through Kent when I was a kid... Pretty sure the types of trees alongside the railway didn't change so what type of leaves should have been predictable...


----------



## 42istheanswer (Jan 1, 2023)

4.7. late tea again but had a fairly substantial number of carbs with treats at lunch and mid afternoon... But the freezer has plenty of soups and stews to go back to low carb. I might let myself have one last day of slightly more carbs than usual tomorrow for the bank holiday then leave the rest of the chocolates to the kids


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 2, 2023)

5.4


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jan 3, 2023)

7.4 this evening. Today's readings compared to yesterday show what a difference severe pain makes to diabetes!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Jan 3, 2023)

5.1 this evening. Pretty good given that I had a donut as a treat this afternoon as part of a late lunch. Back to work tomorrow so will be aiming to get back to normal calories/carbs to keep losing some of the excess weight.


----------



## harbottle (Jan 3, 2023)

4.8


----------



## Barrowman (Jan 3, 2023)

And it was a 4.2 for me pre-dinner this evening......


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jan 4, 2023)

Wss 5.2 at 4:00pm yesterday so as BG was going down had 15gm CHO (not as JBs ). Happy with 6.0 at 7:00.


----------



## Barrowman (Jan 4, 2023)

And a 6.4 for me this fine evening....


----------



## 42istheanswer (Jan 4, 2023)

5.1 for me. Don't really feel like eating but I need to as only had about 440 calories today so just going to have some sesame rice cakes with cheese and grapes, and hope that doesn't push my BG too high


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jan 4, 2023)

Today was 7.9 at 7:00. Hope it stays stable.


----------



## Wannie (Friday at 4:53 PM)

4.7 this evening before eating


----------



## Barrowman (Friday at 8:07 PM)

I had a 4.4 pre-dinner this evening......


----------



## Barrowman (Saturday at 5:40 PM)

And it’s a lowly 3.8 pre-dinner this evening.


----------



## Wannie (Saturday at 10:30 PM)

didn't test this evening before eating, forgot.


----------



## Lucyr (Saturday at 11:08 PM)

12,8 before and 4,5 after for me so had banana and yoghurt for a late pudding. Lazily guessed carbs instead of weighing and was way off with my sweet potato guess as don’t eat it too often


----------



## MikeyBikey (Sunday at 11:11 PM)

Tonight it was a 7.6 for me.


----------



## Barrowman (Monday at 8:42 PM)

And it was a 6.9 for me before dinner this evening.....


----------



## harbottle (Monday at 8:43 PM)

Bizarre - 4.1


----------



## Wannie (Monday at 10:39 PM)

Typed at 6pm but forgot to post 

yesterday evening at this time bg was 4.9 tonight its a 6.7 however it is my own fault I had a double sized portion of fruit keto crumble after a late lunch, which I thoroughly enjoyed and which warmed me up, - comfort food ( no CH or hot water long story) will wait until it comes down a bit more before food this evening


----------



## MikeyBikey (Tuesday at 8:12 AM)

Was a rather to low 3.6 after a 6.1 at lunch. Overall a good'ish day but not so good this morning!  (see separate entry)


----------



## Wannie (Tuesday at 7:08 PM)

6.7 for me this evening after a late pub lunch this afternoon.


----------



## harbottle (Tuesday at 7:59 PM)

Walk to the city centre and back again (For my eye screening) and a test after walking back gave me a 4.3.


----------



## Wannie (Yesterday at 7:18 PM)

4.7 this evening for me before eating


----------



## Barrowman (Yesterday at 7:31 PM)

A 5.0 for me pre -dinner tonight


----------



## harbottle (Yesterday at 8:22 PM)

5.1 for me, after a few chunks of low sugar dairy milk.


----------

